# Pakistan has 110 Nuclear weapons, edges ahead of India: USA Report



## American Pakistani

New estimates put Pakistan's nuclear arsenal at more than 100

By Karen DeYoung
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Sunday, January 30, 2011; 8:22 PM 

Pakistan's nuclear arsenal now totals more than 100 deployed weapons, a doubling of its stockpile over the past several years in one of the world's most unstable regions, according to estimates by non-government analysts. 

The Pakistanis have significantly accelerated production of uranium and plutonium for bombs and developed new weapons to deliver them. After years of approximate weapons parity, experts said, Pakistan has now edged ahead of India, its nuclear-armed rival. 

An escalation of the South Asian arms race poses a dilemma for the Obama administration, which has worked to improve its economic, political and defense ties with India, while seeking to deepen its relationship with Pakistan as a crucial component of its Afghanistan war strategy. 

In politically fragile Pakistan, the administration is caught between fears of proliferation or possible terrorist attempts to seize nuclear materials and Pakistani suspicions that the United States aims to control or limit its weapons program and favors India. 

Those suspicions were on public display last week at the opening session of U.N. disarmament talks in Geneva, where Pakistani Ambassador Zamir Akram accused the United States and other major powers of "double standards and discrimination" for pushing a global treaty banning all future production of weapons-grade uranium and plutonium. 

Adoption of what is known as the "fissile materials cutoff treaty," a key element of President Obama's worldwide non-proliferation agenda, requires international consensus. Pakistan has long been the lone holdout. 

While Pakistan has produced more nuclear-armed weapons, India is believed to have larger existing stockpiles of such fissile material for future weapons. That long-term Indian advantage, Pakistan has charged, was further enhanced by a 2008 U.S.-India civil nuclear cooperation agreement. The administration has deflected Pakistan's demands for a similar deal. 

Brig. Gen. Nazir Butt, defense attache at the Pakistani Embassy in Washington, said the number of Pakistan's weapons and the status of its production facilities were confidential. 

"Pakistan lives in a tough neighborhood and will never be oblivious to its security needs," Butt said. "As a nuclear power, we are very confident of our deterrent capabilities." 

But the administration's determination to bring the fissile materials ban to completion this year may compel it to confront more directly the issue of proliferation in South Asia. As U.S. arms negotiator Rose Gottemoeller told Bloomberg news at the U.N. conference Thursday: "Patience is running out." 

Other nuclear powers have their own interests in the region. China, which sees India as a major regional competitor, has major investments in Pakistan and a commitment to supply it with at least two nuclear-energy reactors. 

Russia has increased its cooperation with India and told Pakistan last week that it was "disturbed" about its arms buildup. 

"It's a risky path, particularly for a government under pressure," Deputy Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov, fresh from a visit to Islamabad, said during remarks at the Nixon Center on Thursday. 

Wary of upsetting Pakistan's always-fragile political balance, the White House rarely mentions the country's arsenal in public except to voice confidence in its strong internal safeguards, with warheads kept separate from delivery vehicles. But the level of U.S. concern was reflected during last month's White House war review, when Pakistan's nuclear security was set as one of two long-term strategy objectives there, along with the defeat of al-Qaeda, according to a senior administration official who spoke on condition of anonymity. 

A publicly released summary of the classified review document made no reference to the nuclear issue, and the White House deflected questions on grounds that it was an intelligence matter. This week, a spokesman said the administration would not respond to inquiries about the size of Pakistan's nuclear arsenal. 

National Security Council spokesman Tommy Vietor referred to Obama's assurance at last spring's Nuclear Security Summit that he felt "confident about Pakistan's security around its nuclear weapons program." Vietor noted that Obama hs encouraged "all nations" to support negotiations on the fissile cutoff treaty. 

"The administration is always trying to keep people from talking about this knowledgeably," said David Albright, president of the Institute for Science and International Security and a leading analyst on the world's nuclear forces. "They're always trying to downplay" the numbers and insisting that "it's smaller than you think." 

"It's hard to say how much the U.S. knows," said Hans M. Kristensen, director of the nuclear information project at the Federation of American Scientists and author of the annual global nuclear weapons inventory published in the Bulletin of Atomic Scientists. "Probably a fair amount. But it's a mixed bag - Pakistan is an ally, and they can't undercut it with a statement of concern in public." 

Beyond intelligence on the ground, U.S. officials assess Pakistan's nuclear weapons program with the same tools used by the outside experts - satellite photos of nuclear-related installations, estimates of fissile-material production and weapons development, and publicly available statements and facts. 

Four years ago, the Pakistani arsenal was estimated at 30 to 60 weapons. 

"They have been expanding pretty rapidly," Albright said. Based on recently accelerated production of plutonium and highly enriched uranium, "they could have more than doubled in that period," with current estimates of up to 110 weapons. 

Kristensen said it was "not unreasonable" to say that Pakistan has now produced at least 100 weapons. Shaun Gregory, director of the Pakistan Security Research Unit at Britain's University of Bradford, put the number at between 100 and 110. 

Some Pakistani officials have intimated they have even more. But just as the United States has a vested interest in publicly downplaying the total, Pakistan sees advantage in "playing up the number of weapons they've got," Gregory said. "They're at a disadvantage with India with conventional forces," in terms of both weaponry and personnel. 

Only three nuclear countries - Pakistan, India and Israel - have never signed the nuclear non-proliferation treaty. India is estimated to have 60 to 100 weapons; numbers are even less precise for Israel's undeclared program, estimated at up to 200. North Korea, which has conducted nuclear tests and is believed to have produced enough fissile material for at least a half-dozen bombs, withdrew from the treaty in 2003.

*Those figures make Pakistan the world's fifth largest nuclear power*, ahead of "legal" powers France and Britain. The vast bulk of nuclear stockpiles are held by the United States and Russia, followed by China. 

While Pakistan has no declared nuclear doctrine, it sees its arsenal as a deterrent to an attack by the Indian forces that are heavily deployed near its border. India has vowed no first-use of nuclear weapons, but it depends on its second-strike capability to deter the Pakistanis. 

The United States imposed nuclear-related sanctions on both Pakistan and India after weapons tests in 1998, but lifted them shortly after the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001. With U.S. guidance and a $100 million assistance program, Pakistan moved to increase international confidence by overhauling its command and control structures. 

Revelations in 2004 about an illegal international nuclear procurement network run by Pakistani nuclear official A.Q. Khan, which supplied nuclear materials to Libya, Iran and North Korea, led to further steps to improve security. 

The 2008 agreement that permits India to purchase nuclear fuel for civilian purposes was a spur to Pakistani weapons production, experts said. Pakistan maintains that the treaty allows India to divert more of its own resources for military use. 

As Pakistan sees India becoming a great power, "nuclear weapons become a very attractive psychological equalizer," said George Perkovich, vice president for studies and a non-proliferation specialist at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. 

The 1998 test date is a quasi-holiday in Pakistan, and the test site was once declared a national monument, part of the nuclear chest-thumping that, along with political instability, makes U.S. officials as nervous as the actual number of weapons. 

In December 2008, Peter Lavoie, the U.S. national intelligence officer for South Asia, told NATO officials that "despite pending economic catastrophe, Pakistan is producing nuclear weapons at a faster rate than any other country in the world," according to a classified State Department cable released late last year by the Internet site WikiLeaks.

Publication of the document so angered Pakistani army chief Gen. Ashfaq Kayani that he told journalists there that the "real aim of U.S. [war] strategy is to de-nuclearize Pakistan," according to local media reports. 

In 2009, Congress passed a $7.5 billion aid package for Pakistan with the stipulation that the administration provide regular assessments of whether any of the money "directly or indirectly aided the expansion of Pakistan's nuclear weapons program." 

While continuing to produce of weapons-grade uranium at two sites, Pakistan has sharply increased its production of plutonium, allowing it to make lighter warheads for more mobile delivery systems. Its newest missile, the Shaheen II, has a range of 1,500 miles and is about to go into operational deployment, Kristensen said. Pakistan also has developed nuclear-capable land- and air-launched cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## American Pakistani

http://http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/01/30/AR2011013004136.html

Source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

If the foreign powers like US,UK wants Pakistan stable they should co-operate more & more for the economy of Pakistan & deal Pakistan like they deal with India because Pakistan will never accept India as regional power of SouthAsia. US & Europe should open their markets for all Pakistani goods & made them tax free to support the economy of Pakistan, because Pakistanis dont want aids & loans they want buisness & they want to earn themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## justanobserver

American Pakistani said:


> because Pakistan will never accept India as regional power of SouthAsia



Then Pakistan is doomed in an everlasting quest for parity. 

(solution: you guys can declare that you're Central Asian's)

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## AUz

^^^ Well Pakistan will *never* accept India as the *only* regional power of South Asia.India should now stop living in dream of ONLY regional power of S.Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

justanobserver said:


> Then Pakistan is doomed in an everlasting quest for parity.
> 
> (solution: you guys can declare that you're Central Asian's)



Ur inferiority complexes dont have a cure  ......... Declare urself a troll(which u r in reality).

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## American Pakistani

justanobserver said:


> Then Pakistan is doomed in an everlasting quest for parity.
> 
> (solution: you guys can declare that you're Central Asian's)



Dude grow up Pakistan is still a power, thats the reason India never dare to invade us, even the Azad Kashmir which India claims as Indian territory. Your military & intellectuals don't agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hulk

I do not know what is there to be happy about growing nukes.
Every addition just adds to cost of maintenance. 
Nukes are something, which have very low probability of being used even in coming century. So spending so much for nothing.

As far as deterrence is, concerned 50 should be enough.

Anyways carray on.

My suggestion to India, only have so many we need to deterrence. It's waste of money beyond that anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## American Pakistani

indianrabbit said:


> I do not know what is there to be happy about growing nukes.
> Every addition just adds to cost of maintenance.
> Nukes are something, which have very low probability of being used even in coming century. So spending so much for nothing.
> 
> As far as deterrence is, concerned 50 should be enough.
> 
> Anyways carray on.
> 
> My suggestion to India, only have so many we need to deterrence. It's waste of money beyond that anyways.



Actually India have bigger land than Pakistan, so Pakistan need more nukes.

P.S I think Pakistan should use the money to stabilize the economy, build up Gawadar city, started by Musharraf govt, open new govt owned companies in Gawadar & move the peoples effected by floods & exteremist, in this new city, Gawadar have potential to become another huge economic city just like Karachi, & it is need of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enviable neighbour

More than a matter of pride, it should be a matter of concern.

It's a well known fact that no Indian or India as a nation WILL ever wage a war which will hamper our economy. India always has and WILL always have a set of its own domestic problems, be it corruption, naxalism, scams or poverty.

India would like to tackle these, but not wage a war. The only thing which can be proved by war is SUPERIORITY, do u guys think India needs to prove it's superiority??

For a stable Pakistan, let India attack those terrorist bases and most probably half of ur problem is solved (unless or until u want to ptaronize them for ur dream of having Kashmir).

The rest of the problem of dealing with the Taliban (whatever version u may call them) can be dealt MORE APTLY without worrying abt ur eastern border.

All that matters is TRUST, when Vajpayee made a positive move u made a Kargil of it.

TRUST me and all INDIANS on this forum, India never wants a war atleast with PAKISTAN.

Do u think the tremendous sophistication and the sting India is adding to its military might is for Pakistan? The fact that US has opened its doors for all kinds of arms deals including a partnership in JSF program is for a much bigger GAME.

To be honest and deep from our hearts (atleast like minded guys like me) i still consider Pakistan as "Subah ka bhoola" and Afghanistan as "Kumbh mele mein khoya hua bhaai"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

WASHINGTON: Pakistan has doubled its nuclear weapons stockpile over the past several years, increasing its arsenal to more than 100 deployed weapons, The Washington Post reported late Sunday.

Citing US non-government analysts, the newspaper said that only four years ago, the Pakistani nuclear arsenal was estimated at 30 to 60 weapons.

They have been expanding pretty rapidly, the report quoted David Albright, president of the Institute for Science and International Security, as saying.

Based on recently accelerated production of plutonium and highly enriched uranium, Islamabad may now have an arsenal of up to 110 weapons, Albright said.

As a result, Pakistan has now edged ahead of India, its nuclear-armed rival, The Post noted. India is estimated to have 60 to 100 weapons.
Pakistan?s nuclear arsenal tops 100 | DAWN.COM | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masterchief

2 or 3 nukes are enough to destroy both the nations.


----------



## Hawk Eyes

Enviable neighbour said:


> For a stable Pakistan, let India attack those terrorist bases and most probably half of ur problem is solved



Ok, come and do it, and enjoy your enriched uranium cereal that you will be eating the next morning.


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

pakistan can develop more nuclear weapons and become the largest nuclear weapons holder in the world even then pakitstan wd be as unsafe as it is today. the biggest danger pakistan faces today comes from inside and not from india.

same goes for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

American Pakistani said:


> If the foreign powers like US,UK wants Pakistan stable they should co-operate more & more for the economy of Pakistan & deal Pakistan like they deal with India because Pakistan will never accept India as regional power of SouthAsia. US & Europe should open their markets for all Pakistani goods & made them tax free to support the economy of Pakistan, because Pakistanis dont want aids & loans they want buisness & they want to earn themselves.



*Lol, I am really amused to see so much insecurity in your post, You ppl really wanted to be treated on par with India but you are not even understanding a simple thing that your country is not even in same league..!

More Funny thing in your post is tone of your post..! Are you Blackmailing US,UK ?? That if they don't treat you people as they treat indians then you will produce more and more Nukes ?? What a joke, Lol 


And for the Underlined Part, India is already a regional power in south asia..! We already are!! Accept it or not its your personel matter,You ppl can think whatever makes you sleeps better... *

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

American Pakistani said:


> Dude grow up Pakistan is still a power, thats the reason India never dare to invade us, even the Azad Kashmir which India claims as Indian territory. Your military & intellectuals don't agree with you.



*)))) On first place, India never had the intentions to Invade pakistan all wars happen btw us were the results of pakistans misadventure for which you paid the price too...(except 71, in which India came in only cause of request from Bangladeshis which they made cause of barbaric act of your army there)

We alsways wanted to solve the issue's with talks but its you country which never understood that...But now they are understanding that they can't take a inch with war..*


----------



## American Pakistani

B_R_I_C said:


> *Lol, I am really amused to see so much insecurity in your post, You ppl really wanted to be treated on par with India but you are not even understanding a simple thing that your country is not even in same league..!
> 
> More Funny thing in your post is tone of your post..! Are you Blackmailing US,UK ?? That if they don't treat you people as they treat indians then you will produce more and more Nukes ?? What a joke, Lol
> 
> 
> And for the Underlined Part, India is already a regional power in south asia..! We already are!! Accept it or not its your personel matter,You ppl can think whatever makes you sleeps better... *



Our country is more important for the world than India & the world understand it.

Whatever it seems to you but it is reality that if Pakistan will not be treated equally than they will be forced to do so, furthermore US itself says that they want a stable Pakistan with stable economy, so they should stop giving the loans & aids & help Pakistan like China help us by giving us technologies, opening their markets for Pakistani products & give them tax free status, modernising our security forces etc aids & loans given in the name of Pakistan never benefit the Pakistanis but goes into the pockets of Zardari & Co(& world knows this, hope they haven't forget Mr10%).

lol  India is not regional power in South Asia, but if this dream made you sleep calmly so i permit you to dream so, Ok kid.


----------



## Areesh

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> pakistan can develop more nuclear weapons and become the largest nuclear weapons holder in the world even then pakitstan wd be as unsafe as it is today. the biggest danger pakistan faces today comes from inside and not from india.
> 
> same goes for india.



Look. We never said we don't have danger from inside. We never said TTP and other stooges aren't a threat for Pakistan and it's society. But having internal threat doesn't mean that external threat doesn't exist. And that too in that case when we believe that internal threat is supported by the same external threat. With border conflicts still as present and alive as they were decades ago, it would be a real farce to claim that Bharat is not a threat for Pakistan. We also consider internal threats as the threats to security of Pakistan and that is why still we are conducting operations in different parts of Pakistan against TTP. In Bharat more than 1000 people died in the maoist violence in the year 2010. Did you canceled your military and defence procurements because of this threat? Obviously NO. 

So the better claim would be that Pakistan faces threat from both inside and outside Pakistan. To claim that Pakistan only faces threat from inside and not outside is a complete farce.


----------



## ANG

Dear All, while it might sound cool having more than a 100 nukes, one has to look at it in context. If one recalls, the Soviet Union and its massive arsenal could not stop its eventual economic demise.

Pakistan is at a crossroads right now and given its dismal economic standing, these nukes will do nothing to help stabilize it. Moreover, Pakistan has greater internal threats like fundamentalism and the taleban insurgency. Nukes can do nothing to tackle these problems.

Pakistan cannot even pay its foreign loans and is currently printing money to cover it debt repayments and subsidies. 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/111636/ignore-the-public-save-the-economy/

Pakistan needs to invest in its people, focus on eliminating corruption and build its economy. The strength of a country is not measured by its nuke aresenal, but rather its ablity to feed, clothe, educate and provide law an order to its citizens. Pakistan's leaders have failed in all aspects of this. Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## true_indian

American Pakistani said:


> Our country is more important for the world than India & the world understand it.
> 
> Whatever it seems to you but it is reality that if Pakistan will not be treated equally than they will be forced to do so, furthermore US itself says that they want a stable Pakistan with stable economy, so they should stop giving the loans & aids & help Pakistan like China help us by giving us technologies, opening their markets for Pakistani products & give them tax free status, modernising our security forces etc aids & loans given in the name of Pakistan never benefit the Pakistanis but goes into the pockets of Zardari & Co(& world knows this, hope they haven't forget Mr10%).
> 
> lol  India is not regional power in South Asia, but if this dream made you sleep calmly so i permit you to dream so, Ok kid.



Blackmailing the world are we? If world imposes economic sanctions, what will you do then? One nuclear bomb from your country, there won't be a country to speak off. So don't use word 'nuclear' lightly.

Asking for parity with India is like kids temper tantrum. Please grow up. You need to achieve that parity and not beg for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

ANG said:


> Dear All, while it might sound cool having more than a 100 nukes, one has to look at it in context. If one recalls, the Soviet Union and its massive arsenal could not stop its eventual economic demise.
> 
> Pakistan is at a crossroads right now and given its dismal economic standing, these nukes will do nothing to help stabilize it. Moreover, Pakistan has greater internal threats like fundamentalism and the taleban insurgency. Nukes can do nothing to tackle these problems.
> 
> Pakistan cannot even pay its foreign loans and is currently printing money to cover it debt repayments and subsidies.
> 
> Ignore the public, save the economy &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> Pakistan needs to invest in its people, focus on eliminating corruption and build its economy. The strength of a country is not measured by its nuke aresenal, but rather its ablity to feed, clothe, educate and provide law an order to its citizens. Pakistan's leaders have failed in all aspects of this. Take care.



Agree with you, but Pakistan should not close its eyes completely from its defence too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ANG said:


> Dear All, while it might sound cool having more than a 100 nukes, one has to look at it in context. If one recalls, the Soviet Union and its massive arsenal could not stop its eventual economic demise.
> 
> Pakistan is at a crossroads right now and given its dismal economic standing, these nukes will do nothing to help stabilize it. Moreover, Pakistan has greater internal threats like fundamentalism and the taleban insurgency. Nukes can do nothing to tackle these problems.
> 
> Pakistan cannot even pay its foreign loans and is currently printing money to cover it debt repayments and subsidies.
> 
> Ignore the public, save the economy &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> Pakistan needs to invest in its people, focus on eliminating corruption and build its economy. The strength of a country is not measured by its nuke aresenal, but rather its ablity to feed, clothe, educate and provide law an order to its citizens. Pakistan's leaders have failed in all aspects of this. Take care.



Look no body here is saying that Taliban or Economy or Corruption etc etc etc are not a threat for Pakistan. We all agree with you on this part. Obviously all Pakistanis want it's govt to improve it's performance in these issues. They are as important as the threat we face from our eastern border. Let's assume today some 26/11 type incident happens, are you giving me the guarantee that Bharat wouldn't commit any misadventure with all the parity it enjoys over Pakistan in the conventional weapons arena. If you can give me this guarantee then I totally agree with your post. But if you can't give me that guarantee then definitely your post was a bit fail attempt to become Najam Sethi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Isnt it worrying for you people that 'studies' by 'US based groups' are done _only_ on Pakistani nukes and not on Indian ones.

Dont you read between the lines ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MINK

*I think instead of following Pakistan's path. India should concentrate more on its missile defense systems. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANG

Hi Mr. Areesh and AmericanPakistani, I agree with your logic. Given the disparity in conventional forces that Pakistan needs a larger nuke arsenal. Moreover, India is a larger country and Pakistan needs more nukes and longer ranged missiles. 

However, Pakistan needs to also improve its image and stand on its feet. My previous post was simply the frustrated economist talking in me. It is frustrating to me that corrupt leaders have weakened the economy. Moreover, given her weak economy, this report will only fuel the fires of calling Pakistan an unstable state. Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ANG said:


> Hi Mr. Areesh and AmericanPakistani, I agree with your logic. Given the disparity in conventional forces that Pakistan needs a larger nuke arsenal. Moreover, India is a larger country and Pakistan needs more nukes and longer ranged missiles.
> 
> However, Pakistan needs to also improve its image and stand on its feet. My previous post was simply the frustrated economist talking in me. It is frustrating to me that corrupt leaders have weakened the economy. Moreover, given her weak economy, this report will only fuel the fires of calling Pakistan an unstable state. Take care.



Agreed ANG. We also agree to your post that path to stablitiy and security of Pakistan goes through the economic and social security of Pakistan and it's people. But is it the responsibility of SPD or PAEC etc etc to look after it's economy or ministry of finance. If every ministry fulfills it's responsibility and the govt can overcome it's ineptness and corruption there is no reason that Pakistan would gain stability in the economic arena also. 

The threat faces from eastern border is a reality and so as the economic turmoil it faces and both are equally important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malik777

If you want peace , prepare for war ! (basic rule for world !)

India and Pakistan are fighting since 1947 , Why Can't Pakistan and India Live In Peace and harmony ?
People of Pakistan and Indai should spread peace and love other wise............... we can see the example of Hiroshima and Nagasaki .


Who are Talibans :
In 1980 Us & Nato countries provide billion of Dollers and Armaments 
to Pakistan army to fight againts Russia in afganistan !
They succeed in Thier mission and Us become Super power.

Now in this region thier text target is Pakistan, Iran & India .
Afgan taliban are fighting for thier country .
AFGHAN TALIBANS ARE NOT FIGHTIG AGAINT PAKISTAN / PAK ARMY

Now america is building-up another group of terrorists against Pakistan & Pak army who are indulge in terrorism anti-human activities . India is also supporting this group to destablise Pakistan. 
These people are not Muslims ! And not belong to any Religion.

In this decade Us establishment and nato army has killed more than 20 million innocent people in iraq and afganistan , and still they are Contractors of human rights !


Why america is giving Armaments for pakistan and india ?
Why the are spending billion of dollers in this region ???? 

Think about it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANG

Hi, I just reread the article and caught an interesting phrase, _"Those figures make Pakistan the world's fifth-largest nuclear power, ahead of legal powers France and Britain. "_

Notice the insinuation of western entitlement in this phrase, "legal". France and Britain are legally-allowed to have nukes... If I recall my history, the US helped the UK, which in turn helped France. Take care.


----------



## DV RULES

I like this news 

Nothing bad here & we will not come under any monopolized foreign pressure, we all know that Pakistan needs it and more and it is our brilliant history while anti-Pakistan countries ever tried & trying to dis balance internal situation to stop but they must be understand that this progress never will stop and these countries have to change their mind about Pakistan, they are underestimating us. Best wishes for Pakistan.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

here we go again .. all that ho ha for Pakistani nukes aint gona save Mr davis for the crimes he comitted... Clasic form of infromation warefare...!


----------



## SQ8

Karthic Sri said:


> Isnt it worrying for you people that 'studies' by 'US based groups' are done _only_ on Pakistani nukes and not on Indian ones.
> 
> Dont you read between the lines ?



Islamic fundamentalist takeover.. 
Its the new "communism"..to the Americans..

Where do these "numbers" come from anyway??.. ever wonder about it..
and yes..it is a big lol on the "legal" powers..
yessir world sheriff America sir!!


----------



## Last Hope

Even the *Times of India* has got a comment on it.



> WASHINGTON: Pakistan has doubled its nuclear arms stockpile to 110 warheads, developing new weapons to deliver them and significantly accelerating production of uranium and plutonium for bombs to edge ahead of India.
> 
> Islamabad's nuclear weapons stockpile now totals more than 110 deployed weapons in a sharp jump from an estimated 30-80 weapons fours years ago, 'Washington Post' has reported.
> 
> "Pakistan has expanded its nuclear weapons production capability rapidly", the Post quoted David Albright president of the Institute for Science and International Security as saying.
> 
> Albright said that based on accelerated production of plutonium and highly enriched uranium, Pakistan may now have an arsenal of up to 110 weapons.
> 
> The non-government US analyst said that while continuing to produce weapons-grade uranium at two sites, Islamabad has sharply increased its production of plutonium, enabling it to make lighter warheads for more mobile delivery system.
> 
> Pakistan has developed a new missile Shaheen II, with a range of 1,500 miles which is about to go into operation deployment. The country has also developed nuclear capable land and air launched cruise missiles, the Institute said in a new report.
> 
> "The Pakistanis have significantly accelerated production of uranium and plutonium for bombs and developed new weapons to deliver them. After years of approximate weapons parity, experts said, Pakistan has now edged ahead of India, its nuclear-armed rival", Washington Post said.
> 
> The paper said while Pakistan has produced more nuclear-armed weapons, India is believed to have larger existing stockpiles of such fissile material for future weapons.
> 
> Dubbing Pakistan as one of the world's most unstable region, Post said an escalation of nuclear arms race in South Asia possess a dilemma for Obama Administration.
> 
> It said in politically fragile Pakistan, the Administration is caught between fears of proliferation or possible terrorist attempts to seize nuclear materials and Pakistani suspicions that the US aims to control or limit its weapons programme and favours India.
> 
> Quoting Pakistan's Defense attache at its embassy in Washington, Post said the number of Pakistani nuclear weapons are heavily deployed near its border with India.
> 
> The paper said that in December 2008, Peter Lavoie, US national intelligence officer for South Asia, told NATO officials that "despite pending economic catastrophe, Pakistan is producing nuclear weapons at a faster rate than in any other country in the world".
> 
> Read more: Pakistan has 110 N-weapons, edges ahead of India: US Report - The Times of India Pakistan has 110 N-weapons, edges ahead of India: US Report - The Times of India



They just have 10 more nukes in out arsenal.


Anyways, a great news, and I still am expecting this amount to double by 2016, and also addition of Shaheen IIIs and Ghauri IIIs. Tipu (or Taimur) ICBM will also be, Inshallah, in service from 2017. 
_
(These figures are my estimate, if any proper ones are known, please update me)_


----------



## Super Falcon

and it is not only nukes like india it has top technology with out nukes very very hard for opponent to counter our nukes only one way before they launch they should be neutralize but with PA it is even more hard for enemy once it is launched INSHAHALLAH it will be bye bye for enemies of pakistan


----------



## Spring Onion

justanobserver said:


> Then Pakistan is doomed in an everlasting quest for parity.
> 
> (solution: you guys can declare that you're Central Asian's)



 Atleast we have a good number of population to prove our declaration be. BUT you despite your numerous attempts can prove that .


anyway.


----------



## Spring Onion

ANG said:


> Hi, I just reread the article and caught an interesting phrase, _"Those figures make Pakistan the world's fifth-largest nuclear power, ahead of legal powers France and Britain. "_
> 
> Notice the insinuation of western entitlement in this phrase, "legal". France and Britain are legally-allowed to have nukes... If I recall my history, the US helped the UK, which in turn helped France. Take care.



 yeh i also noticed that too and i was laughing because the last time we checked almost all of them have got the nukes through illegal means


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> Isnt it worrying for you people that 'studies' by 'US based groups' are done _only_ on Pakistani nukes and not on Indian ones.
> 
> Dont you read between the lines ?



 they are still studying Indian Hindu terrorism for making a case.

Dont worry they will also focus on you


----------



## Trichy

we except pakistan to produce more and more Nuke weapons in future thats what we need.

CONGRATS.!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

its good to have study on pakistani nukes.
world needs full concentration on pakistani nukes and let the west to create propaganda about them.
it provides oppurtunity to india,to increase the arsenal without coming in eyes of west.
we just need silence wrt our nukes,which we are getting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

These kind of studies actually harmful for Pakistan

While Pakistani poster boys are cheering that Pakistan has more nukes India..what rest of the world sees is one of the worlds most volatile states, producing nuclear weapons faster than anyone else world.

And there goes Pakistan's ambition of being treated as same league as India..*as a responsible nuclear power.*.and with it goodies like entrance in NSG, civilian nuclear agreement or even joining NPT as a nuclear state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

ares said:


> These kind of studies actually harmful for Pakistan
> 
> While Pakistani poster boys are cheering that Pakistan has more nukes India..what rest of the world sees is one of the worlds most volatile states, producing nuclear weapons faster than anyone else world.
> 
> And there goes Pakistan's ambition of being treated as same league as India..as responsible nuclear power..and with it goodies like entrance in NSG, civilian nuclear agreement or even joining NPT as a nuclear state.



this is wat i wanted to say..
but few guys dont have time other than spending on chest thumping


----------



## Last Hope

Prism said:


> its good to have study on pakistani nukes.
> world needs full concentration on pakistani nukes and let the west to create propaganda about them.
> it provides oppurtunity to india,to increase the arsenal without coming in eyes of west.
> we just need silence wrt our nukes,which we are getting



Are you sure? 
Your DRDO scientists are leaving so how can you develop nukes?


----------



## Rafi

Nuclear arms make less likely war or invasion, in fact if Saddam truly had WMD would there have been a Second Persian Gulf War, highly doubtful, any ways the National Command Authority, has plans for the destruction of the adversary.


----------



## Paan Singh

Last Hope said:


> Are you sure?
> Your DRDO scientists are leaving so how can you develop nukes?



nuclear command is different


----------



## TrMhMt

Wowwww 

Hey guys why don't you give a few us? A lot nukes are not good for a muslim while your muslim brother doesn't have

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fasih Khan

TrMhMt said:


> Wowwww
> 
> Hey guys why don't you give a few us? A lot nukes are not good for a muslim while your muslim brother doesn't have



Yeah These Turkish Delights  Take Em ...


----------



## ares

I am glad that India is taking the smarter route ..while moving its present nuclear weapons to sea ..making sure they are safe from Nuclear first strike so that credible minimum deterrence is maintained.

*As well as projecting itself as a responsible nuclear power* while not engaging in nuclear weapons race with Pakistan(even though having more fissile material than them) ..will make sure.. India's case will become stronger for membership of NSG, MTCR, Wassenaar Arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hawk Eyes

TrMhMt said:


> Wowwww
> 
> Hey guys why don't you give a few us? A lot nukes are not good for a muslim while your muslim brother doesn't have



Aren't U.S. thermo-nuclear weapons stationed in Turkey under Nato Doctrine?


----------



## Frankenstein

we always had an edge over India in nuclear arsenal


----------



## TrMhMt

Hawk Eyes said:


> Aren't U.S. thermo-nuclear weapons stationed in Turkey under Nato Doctrine?



Yes they are.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

A century! 
Congrats Pak. Lets see if we can make a double century now.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SR 71 Blackbird said:


> I think its not possible to give estimate of Indian Nuclear Weapons as it is one of the worlds most secretive program. No even knows where they are produced or stored or even the number of people involved.



*Actually no-one knows How many Nukes India have..! But this is for sure that India have +100 Nukes and a larger fissle material Ready to produce more Nukes in short period of Time.

And as we have two nuclear armed neighbours then it is for sure that India posses more number of Nuclear weapons then what is actually shown in reports..The number of nukes India have is a Top-secret ..! And only few people will be know out of a billion of us that How many nukes we have(numbers) and where they are stored.

And now we already got Civil-nuclear deal... So, we can double-fold the number of our nukes in a very short period of time. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Obambam

SR 71 Blackbird said:


> Great another excuse for invading Pakistan in the future.



No country will want to invade a nuclear armed country and you don't even need any IQ to workout why.
India is right next to Pakistan, I am sure all the major cities and shorelines would be pulverized should India tries to invade. Not smart at all.


----------



## VelocuR

USA is going to be crazy, it will try to harm Pakistan with CIA's plan B ??! 

They are clearly to pay attention regularly on Pakistan's nukes. WTH!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Obambam said:


> No country will want to invade a nuclear armed country and you don't even need any IQ to workout why.
> India is right next to Pakistan, I am sure all the major cities and shorelines would be pulverized should India tries to invade. Not smart at all.



Just ignore the trolls here.

Nuke exchange regarding India or Pakistan doesn't seem feasible considering the geographic proximity.
A nuke on India will certainly impact Pakistan, weather/climatic fallout ,considering winds travel from Bay of Bengal to Pakistan i.e from India to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

100 NUKES? I doubt it.....From where Pakistan summoned money and material for so many nuclear weapons? Unless they are a few kiloton each.....

Time to build more nuclear power plants,as we know that surplus nuclear weapons can be recycled as nuclear fuel in power plants...
That way Pakistan wont need to worry about the effectiveness of aging nuclear arsenal..provided we do have that many nukes...
USA runs one of the world's most powerful supercomputer to keep an eye on deterioration and effectiveness of their aging nukes.But then they got megaton scale nukes,,,,,,..Pakistan can build and then recycle nukes into power plants once they get old enough to be less reliable....and replace the recycled warheads with new ones..


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

actually all what was said in the post was based on different speculations and without any official figures. other thing india is spending much more on defence and it is india,s aggressive doctrines that force PAKISTAN to enhance its stockpile to counter any threat. other thing what most indians say inside threat, it is reality indian is actively playing role to destabilize PAKISTAN although for world she speaks for stable PAKISTAN. we are not fool or not interested in making extra bombs. we make as much we need.


----------



## waz

Yes, great! Now let's concentrate on the vital elements that make for a strong country i.e.having a transparent democratic set up, increase economic growth and educate our population. India is ahead of us in all of the above fields. 

Don't get me wrong defence is important but that is about all we seem to be excelling at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chogy

malik777 said:


> In this decade Us establishment and nato army has killed more than 20 million innocent people in iraq and afganistan , and still they are Contractors of human rights !
> 
> 
> Why america is giving Armaments for pakistan and india ?
> Why the are spending billion of dollers in this region ????
> 
> Think about it !



This is stupidity of the highest order. Are you actually claiming that the U.S. has, in the last 10 years, killed more people than they did in WW1, WW2, Korea, and Vietnam, _combined_?

Please give me what you are smoking. Reality can be harsh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## freddiemaize

I really wish and hope that the next election should be a turning point in Pakistan's history. 

@Topic, I seriously have a question here. How come some one can study such a sensitive topic which is suppose to be so confidential? The News cannot be even near to true unless the Govt. opens its mouth. How come some in the West know about a Nation's numbers which should actually be known only to the Govt. and not even to it's people?


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Seriously, does no one here feel like its a signal to India to buy more weapons? A tactic that will help them sell more arms?

No?


----------



## American Pakistani

safriz said:


> 100 NUKES? I doubt it.....From where Pakistan summoned money and material for so many nuclear weapons? Unless they are a few kiloton each.....
> 
> Time to build more nuclear power plants,as we know that surplus nuclear weapons can be recycled as nuclear fuel in power plants...
> That way Pakistan wont need to worry about the effectiveness of aging nuclear arsenal..provided we do have that many nukes...
> USA runs one of the world's most powerful supercomputer to keep an eye on deterioration and effectiveness of their aging nukes.But then they got megaton scale nukes,,,,,,..Pakistan can build and then recycle nukes into power plants once they get old enough to be less reliable....and replace the recycled warheads with new ones..



Yup i think Pakistan should also work very hard for energy crises & for stable economy, because in this way we can move forward without any aids or loans. As to get rid of energy crises Pakistan should start negotiating with US Europe for solar & wind power technologies we have huge land area in Balochistan, as for nuclear technology China is already helping Pakistan to build nuclear reacters.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Karthic Sri said:


> Isnt it worrying for you people that 'studies' by 'US based groups' are done _only_ on Pakistani nukes and not on Indian ones.
> 
> Dont you read between the lines ?




What I read between the lines is a subtle signal for India to buy more of westren arms, to counter this threat!


----------



## ares

Cynic Waheed said:


> What I read between the lines is a subtle signal for India to buy more of westren arms, to counter this threat!



It rather portrays Pakistan as unstable nuclear state..which in times of crisis(both economic and humanitarian) is concentrating on producing nuclear weapons at a faster rate than any other country in the world ,while asking west to bail out its economy and fund its development projects.

These kind of reports will have a very damaging effect on Pakistan's quest of being acknowledged as a responsible nuclear power on parity with India...makes its dream being rewarded with same accolades as India(ie nuclear deal, NSG membership) a distant one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lamdafriend

pocession of nukes makes any country invulnerable to external attacks.
does pak has any radioactive mineral deposits like uranium,thorium etc?.i heard india has some low grade radioctive mineral deposite(i think it is thorium in monozite sand.i am not sure.i shall verify it)
by the way,i really dont think that pak has greater no. of nukes,even if it has,it won't be superior to india,considering indias geographical area,delivery systems,secnd strike capability etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## logic

Madam Karen DeYoung you should worry about your own country that has one of the highest stockpiles of nuclear war heads and delivery systems. Your country is the only country in history ever to use nukes and kill hundreds upon thousands of human beings off the face of the earth and you guys still have the audacity to talk about Pakistan's NUKES.

This feels like an organized attempt to sell INDIA new military hardware by fear mongering about Pakistan.


----------



## ashok321

> This feels like an organized attempt to sell INDIA new military hardware by fear mongering about Pakistan.



Military hardware to counter Pakistan nuke ?

What are you writing under sleep?


----------



## afriend

What difference does it make if you have one or thousands. To destroy you need only one or two. But i guess, pakistan is making warheads, not to attack india, but for more ecnomic support from the world. Atleast they can claim that if ever any one attacks them, then the warheads might go to the hands of terrorists. So that the world will work for the stability of pakistan rather than destabilizing it.


----------



## ashok321

The more such news is circulated through deliberately and globally, Pakistan should be worried about Stuxnet, just look at Iran.....


----------



## aks18

lamdafriend said:


> pocession of nukes makes any country invulnerable to external attacks.
> does pak has any radioactive mineral deposits like uranium,thorium etc?.i heard india has some low grade radioctive mineral deposite(i think it is thorium in monozite sand.i am not sure.i shall verify it)
> by the way,i really dont think that pak has greater no. of nukes,even if it has,it won't be superior to india,considering indias geographical area,delivery systems,secnd strike capability etc




pakistan also have second strike capability  our delivery system is better n mature than indians 

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




ashok321 said:


> The more such news is circulated through deliberately and globally, Pakistan should be worried about Stuxnet, just look at Iran.....



i agree this is propaganda against pakistan


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

One advantage of having a large WMD stockpile is that you can throw those plans of 'securing' or 'removing' nukes from Pakistan out the window.

Additionally, the larger the number of Nuclear warheads mated with delivery systems, the harder it is for any nation to launch attacks to take them out before or during a war, and the larger the number of nukes that can be launched at the enemy. So any hostile nation will have to plan for a nuclear exchange in case of a war, instead of hoping to neutralize the nukes, which theoretically should act as a deterrent from war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> One advantage of having a large WMD stockpile is that you can throw those plans of 'securing' or 'removing' nukes from Pakistan out the window.
> 
> Additionally, the larger the number of Nuclear warheads mated with delivery systems, the harder it is for any nation to launch attacks to take them out before or during a war, and the larger the number of nukes that can be launched at the enemy. So any hostile nation will have to plan for a nuclear exchange in case of a war, instead of hoping to neutralize the nukes, which theoretically should act as a deterrent from war.



And hence the doctrine of *MAD* holds good in averting any scenario of WAR.


----------



## ares

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> And hence the doctrine of *MAD* holds good in averting any scenario of WAR.



So does credible minimum deterrence..especially if that deterrence is under the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightcrawler

*Enough warheads* I am yet to see after all these years some extended but still lethal *delivery system*...


----------



## VelocuR

After reporting estimates on Pakistan's nukes. Next is Iran estimates.  There is definitely something wrong on West's mentality. Great Propaganda!

*Iran could have nuclear weapon by 2012: Britain*

LONDON (Reuters) - *Western powers should work on the assumption that Iran could have a nuclear weapon by next year and an Israeli intelligence assessment of 2015 could be over-optimistic, British Defense Secretary Liam Fox said on Monday.*

*Meir Dagan, outgoing director of Israeli intelligence agency Mossad, said this month that Israel believed Iran would not be able to produce a nuclear bomb before 2015.*

But Fox, answering questions in parliament, said Dagan was "wrong to insinuate that we should always look at the more optimistic end of the spectrum" of estimates of Iran's nuclear capability.

*"We know from previous experience, not least what happened in North Korea, that the international community can be caught out assuming that things are more rosy than they actually are,"* he said.
*
"We should therefore be very clear that it is entirely possible that Iran may be on the 2012 end of that spectrum and act in accordance with that warning,"* he said.

He did not say whether his statement was based on any intelligence assessment available to Britain, a close U.S. ally and one of six powers that made no progress in talks with Iran this month on its nuclear program.

"Iran does not yet have nuclear weapons, as assessed, however it does continue to pursue uranium enrichment and the construction of a heavy water reactor, both of which have military potential," Fox said.

The U.N. Security Council has approved four rounds of sanctions against Tehran for refusing to freeze its uranium enrichment program, which Western powers suspect is aimed at producing a nuclear weapon. Iran says its program is for peaceful energy needs.

Dagan's assessment was in line with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's caution about resorting to force against Iran, which has vowed to retaliate against Israel and U.S. interests for any attack on its nuclear installations.

Dagan was contradicted last week by Israel's chief of military intelligence, Major-General Aviv Kochavi, who said sanctions had not held up Iran's nuclear program and it could produce bombs within two years.

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has said Dagan's assessment should not undercut international determination to keep pressure on Iran through sanctions.

(Reporting by Adrian Croft; Editing by Janet Lawrence)





> It seem that Britain has such a good &#8220;intelligence&#8221; they first discovered nukes in Iraq, we started war on it and then there was mistake&#8230;. sorry... but milions people died.Now this again in Britain,
> I think it is something to do with Loch Ness&#8230;.And besides how many wars Iran started lately in comparison to US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

nightcrawler said:


> *Enough warheads* I am yet to see after all these years some extended but still lethal *delivery system*...



With respect to India we have had delivery systems of the required range for quite a few years now. 

Anything beyond the range of the Shaheen II, and you need to focus on missiles with the range to reach Western Europe, Russia and the US, to potentially deter any hostile action by either NATO or Russia. Western Europe would likely be enough to deter NATO.

However, publicly testing missiles with the range to reach Western Europe in the current climate is not a good idea, since it would just add to the anti-Pakistan hysteria. But if the relationship with the US falls apart completely, accelerated development (some people argue development is already almost complete) and testing is highly likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Storm Force

Thanks to Nuclear Weapons There will now never be another full scale war in South Asia. 

Pakistans ambitions to take Kashmir by Force are now not possible.

India Ambitions to annexe Pakistan by Invasion are not possible 

With regards to Pakistan never accepting India as a South Asian Regional power i think its more important What the World sees as South ASIA,S major power NOT PAKISTAN or INDIA THEMSELVES.

iN OTHER WORDS " If the world thinks that India is the regional Super power" who cares what the indians or pakistanis think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

Regards Pakistans 110 nuclear waheads I think it more important what type of War head and the delivery system in use.

Ie PAK may have 110 atomic war heads but low yeild and only missle or air launched systems.

India may only have 70 Warheads but with Thermo nuclear Warheads much bigger MORE importantly full triad ie 

Missle
Air 
Sub launched

Number of war heads is not important.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Storm Force said:


> With regards to Pakistan never accepting India as a South Asian Regional power



The issue is not that Pakistan will not accept India as a 'South Asian Regional Power', but that Pakistan will not merely defer to India and allow Pakistan's interests in the region to be dictated by India, or play second fiddle to India in the region.

India is welcome to pursue its interests as it sees fit, as is Pakistan, and where interests clash the two sides will have to figure it out.

So the issue is better cast as 'India not accepting Pakistan as a regional power', and seeking to unilaterally forge ahead with its agenda and expecting Pakistan to meekly comply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Storm Force said:


> Regards Pakistans 110 nuclear waheads I think it more important what type of War head and the delivery system in use.
> 
> Ie PAK may have 110 atomic war heads but low yeild and only missle or air launched systems.
> 
> India may only have 70 Warheads but with Thermo nuclear Warheads much bigger MORE importantly full triad ie
> 
> Missle
> Air
> Sub launched
> 
> Number of war heads is not important.


India's nuclear test yields were not much larger than Pakistan's. Both tested at a few dozen kilotons. So merely claiming 'thermonuclear weapons' does not mean anything.

No doubt both countries have refined their warhead designs since then - the West in fact found blueprints for an advanced high yield miniaturized Pakistani design a couple of years ago during the course of the AQ Khan investigations. Pakistan is also expanding its weapons grade plutonium production through expansion of the Khushab complex and associated facilities, which will allow for lighter and more powerful warheads than the enriched Uranium warheads tested.

With respect to a triad - Pakistan has both land and air-launched nuclear warhead capable missiles, and while a sea based capability would help, it is not essential and can be compensated for through a larger nuclear arsenal, for reasons I have explained earlier. At the end of the day, with a hundred plus (perhaps several hundred) nukes, no country can be assured of destroying a significant percentage of the nuclear arsenal before a Pakistani launch, and that should act as a significant deterrent to war.


----------



## mikkix

The news was just a pressure tactics.
It was made to sale.


----------



## Donatello

Storm Force said:


> Regards Pakistans 110 nuclear waheads I think it more important what type of War head and the delivery system in use.
> 
> Ie PAK may have 110 atomic war heads but low yeild and only missle or air launched systems.
> 
> India may only have 70 Warheads but with Thermo nuclear Warheads much bigger MORE importantly full triad ie
> 
> Missle
> Air
> Sub launched
> 
> Number of war heads is not important.



Even if the bombs today were the size of those used on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, they would still significantly affect the target.

Make that then times 110.


----------



## khurasaan1

Chogy said:


> This is stupidity of the highest order. Are you actually claiming that the U.S. has, in the last 10 years, killed more people than they did in WW1, WW2, Korea, and Vietnam, _combined_?
> 
> Please give me what you are smoking. Reality can be harsh.



the American govt is even stealing the medical records of their veterans and denying them the medical benefits and pensions as well. anything could be expected from US govt...If u feel I'm wrong then ask anybody who is retired from the army and especially from the Vietnam veterans...
devilz alwayz works under cover...


----------



## khurasaan1

we need at least 500 active deployed Nuclear weapons and 500 in reserves for our national security and peace in the world...
I guess US dont need so many Nuclear warheads on their ICBMs they should handover half of them to us to balance the power in the world for peace...


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

khurasaan1 said:


> we need at least 500 active deployed Nuclear weapons and 500 in reserves for our national security and peace in the world...
> I guess US dont need so many Nuclear warheads on their ICBMs they should handover half of them to us to balance the power in the world for peace...



first create a stable country..then think about more nuk's..


----------



## arihant

khurasaan1 said:


> we need at least 500 active deployed Nuclear weapons and 500 in reserves for our national security and peace in the world...
> I guess US dont need so many Nuclear warheads on their ICBMs they should handover half of them to us to balance the power in the world for peace...



If anything goes to terrorist than you would be first to suffer. Ex. If they used the nuclear to other country, you would be responsible and if they use against yourself, then you would suffer. I think 100+ nuclear bomb are also very high. Each nuclear bomb can kill around 20-40 lakh people.


----------



## Pak_Sher

bhagathsingh said:


> first create a stable country..then think about more nuk's..



Control the moaists and then start lecturing others. Get them under control and feed the 440,000,000 million people under the poverty level in India. 

Spent some of the India money on your people too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANG

Dear all, this is a similar article in the NYC times. Take care.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/01/world/asia/01policy.html?_r=1&ref=world


----------



## ares

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> India's nuclear test yields were not much larger than Pakistan's. Both tested at a few dozen kilotons. So merely claiming 'thermonuclear weapons' does not mean anything.
> 
> No doubt both countries have refined their warhead designs since then - the West in fact found blueprints for an advanced high yield miniaturized Pakistani design a couple of years ago during the course of the AQ Khan investigations. Pakistan is also expanding its weapons grade plutonium production through expansion of the Khushab complex and associated facilities, which will allow for lighter and more powerful warheads than the enriched Uranium warheads tested.
> 
> With respect to a triad - Pakistan has both land and air-launched nuclear warhead capable missiles, and while a sea based capability would help, it is not essential and can be compensated for through a larger nuclear arsenal, for reasons I have explained earlier. At the end of the day, with a hundred plus (perhaps several hundred) nukes, no country can be assured of destroying a significant percentage of the nuclear arsenal before a Pakistani launch, and that should act as a significant deterrent to war.



India has 200 kilotone thermonuclear devices in its arsenal ..haven't heard the same about Pakistan.

None of devices tested by Pakistan at Chagai were thermonuclear...which India did in Pokran 2 .

Uptill now almost all Pakistan's nuclear arsenal has been Uranium based(but recently started making plutonium based arsenal)..whereas
Indian arsenal has been plutonium based from the beginning and as you said correctly..plutonium based devices are lighter and gives the missiles more range.

There is a reason why USA (during cold war) despite having huge land area had most of its weapons deployed at sea and upon restoration of DEFCON most of it air borne strategic nuclear bombers use to take to air..because they knew a preemptive nuclear strike by Soviet Union(even though USSR had a declared NFU policy) will take out its land based assets in Europe and Mainland USA.

Comparatively Pakistan is much smaller and much nearer to India(less reaction time)..so in case of preemptive nuclear strike, pakistan can not ensure most of its nuclear arsenal will survive..or even enough to destroy India.


----------



## ANG

Dear Mr. Ares, not that there will be much left of either country after a first strike, but Pakistan does have a second strike capability courtesy of President Musharraf. Take care.

/******************************************/
Pakistan enhances second strike capability to survive N-war: US report 
By Our Correspondent 
Saturday, 30 May, 2009 
DAWN.com

WASHINGTON, May 29: Pakistan has addressed issues of survivability in a possible nuclear conflict through second strike capability, says a US congressional report. 

The first part of the report, published on Friday, deals with Islamabad&#8217;s efforts to develop new weapons, while the second part studies its strategy for surviving a nuclear war. 

According to the report, Pakistan has built hard and deeply buried storage and launch facilities to retain a second strike capability in a nuclear war. 

It also has built road-mobile missiles, air defences around strategic sites, and concealment measures. 

The report prepared by the Congressional Research Service recalls that as the United States prepared to launch an attack on the Afghan Taliban after September 11, 2001, former military dictator Gen (retd) Pervez Musharraf ordered that Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal be redeployed to &#8220;at least six secret new locations.&#8221; This action came at a time of uncertainly about the future of the region, including the direction of US-Pakistan relations. Islamabad&#8217;s leadership was uncertain whether the US would decide to conduct military strikes against Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear assets if Islamabad did not assist the United States against the Taliban. Indeed, Musharraf cited protection of Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear and missile assets as one of the reasons for Islamabad&#8217;s dramatic policy shift.

The CRS points out that these events, in combination with the 1999 Kargil crisis, the 2002 conflict with India at the Line of Control, and revelations about the A.Q. Khan proliferation network, inspired a variety of reforms to secure the nuclear complex. Risk of nuclear war in South Asia ran high in the 1999 Kargil crisis, when the Pakistani military is believed to have begun preparing nuclear-tipped missiles. 

The report, however, notes that even at the high alert levels of 2001 and 2002, there were no reports of Pakistan mating the warheads with delivery systems. 

The CRS refers to a Nov 5, 2007 statement by former prime minister Benazir Bhutto who said that while Musharraf claimed he had firm control of the nuclear arsenal, she was afraid this control could weaken due to instability in the country. 

The report then quotes Michael Krepon of the Henry L. Stimson Centre, Washington, as arguing that &#8220;a prolonged period of turbulence and infighting among the country&#8217;s president, prime minister, and army chief&#8221; could jeopardise the army&#8217;s unity of command, which &#8220;is essential for nuclear security&#8221;. 

During that period between late 2007 and early 2008, US military officials also expressed concern about the security of Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear weapons. 

Director General of the International Atomic Energy Agency Mohamed ElBaradei also said he feared that a radical regime could take power in Pakistan, and thereby acquire nuclear weapons. 

Experts also worried that while nuclear weapons were currently under firm control, with warheads disassembled, technology could be sold off by insiders during a worsened crisis. 

Since then, however, US intelligence officials have expressed greater confidence regarding the security of Islamabad&#8217;s nuclear weapons. 

The Pakistani military&#8217;s control of the country&#8217;s nuclear weapons is &#8220;a good thing because that&#8217;s an institution in Pakistan that has, in fact, withstood many of the political changes over the years,&#8221; says Donald Kerr, Principal Deputy Director of National Intelligence. 

Washington has &#8220;no reason at this point to have any concern with regard to the security&#8221; of Islamabad&#8217;s nuclear arsenal, argues a Pentagon spokesperson.


----------



## ares

ANG said:


> Dear Mr. Ares, not that there will be much left of either country after a first strike, but Pakistan does have a second strike capability courtesy of President Musshy. Take care.
> 
> /******************************************/
> Pakistan enhances second strike capability to survive N-war: US report
> By Our Correspondent
> Saturday, 30 May, 2009
> DAWN.com
> 
> WASHINGTON, May 29: Pakistan has addressed issues of survivability in a possible nuclear conflict through second strike capability, says a US congressional report.
> 
> The first part of the report, published on Friday, deals with Islamabad&#8217;s efforts to develop new weapons, while the second part studies its strategy for surviving a nuclear war.
> 
> According to the report, Pakistan has built hard and deeply buried storage and launch facilities to retain a second strike capability in a nuclear war.
> 
> It also has built road-mobile missiles, air defences around strategic sites, and concealment measures.
> 
> The report prepared by the Congressional Research Service recalls that as the United States prepared to launch an attack on the Afghan Taliban after September 11, 2001, former military dictator Gen (retd) Pervez Musharraf ordered that Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal be redeployed to &#8220;at least six secret new locations.&#8221; This action came at a time of uncertainly about the future of the region, including the direction of US-Pakistan relations. Islamabad&#8217;s leadership was uncertain whether the US would decide to conduct military strikes against Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear assets if Islamabad did not assist the United States against the Taliban. Indeed, Musharraf cited protection of Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear and missile assets as one of the reasons for Islamabad&#8217;s dramatic policy shift.
> 
> The CRS points out that these events, in combination with the 1999 Kargil crisis, the 2002 conflict with India at the Line of Control, and revelations about the A.Q. Khan proliferation network, inspired a variety of reforms to secure the nuclear complex. Risk of nuclear war in South Asia ran high in the 1999 Kargil crisis, when the Pakistani military is believed to have begun preparing nuclear-tipped missiles.
> 
> The report, however, notes that even at the high alert levels of 2001 and 2002, there were no reports of Pakistan mating the warheads with delivery systems.
> 
> The CRS refers to a Nov 5, 2007 statement by former prime minister Benazir Bhutto who said that while Musharraf claimed he had firm control of the nuclear arsenal, she was afraid this control could weaken due to instability in the country.
> 
> The report then quotes Michael Krepon of the Henry L. Stimson Centre, Washington, as arguing that &#8220;a prolonged period of turbulence and infighting among the country&#8217;s president, prime minister, and army chief&#8221; could jeopardise the army&#8217;s unity of command, which &#8220;is essential for nuclear security&#8221;.
> 
> During that period between late 2007 and early 2008, US military officials also expressed concern about the security of Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear weapons.
> 
> Director General of the International Atomic Energy Agency Mohamed ElBaradei also said he feared that a radical regime could take power in Pakistan, and thereby acquire nuclear weapons.
> 
> Experts also worried that while nuclear weapons were currently under firm control, with warheads disassembled, technology could be sold off by insiders during a worsened crisis.
> 
> Since then, however, US intelligence officials have expressed greater confidence regarding the security of Islamabad&#8217;s nuclear weapons.
> 
> The Pakistani military&#8217;s control of the country&#8217;s nuclear weapons is &#8220;a good thing because that&#8217;s an institution in Pakistan that has, in fact, withstood many of the political changes over the years,&#8221; says Donald Kerr, Principal Deputy Director of National Intelligence.
> 
> Washington has &#8220;no reason at this point to have any concern with regard to the security&#8221; of Islamabad&#8217;s nuclear arsenal, argues a Pentagon spokesperson.



Yes road/rail mobile missiles do offer some flexibility but it is not same as sea based missiles because(or don't you think USA and USSR had road mobile ICBMS?).

What most of your have ignored is the fact explosion of nuclear devices is accompanied by EMP burst..which fries all the electronic in EMP blast radius(EMP blast radius by far exceeds nuclear explosion radius especially if the explosion is an air burst at high altitude)


> " Starfish Prime
> Main article: Starfish Prime
> In July 1962, a 1.44 megaton (6.0 PJ) United States nuclear test in space, 400 kilometres (250 mi) above the mid-Pacific Ocean, called the Starfish Prime test, demonstrated to nuclear scientists that the magnitude and effects of a high altitude nuclear explosion were much larger than had been previously calculated. Starfish Prime also made those effects known to the public by causing electrical damage in Hawaii, about 1,445 kilometres (898 mi) away from the detonation point.



Hence a few high altitude air bursts can knock out most of your road based missiles placed in far away regions of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ANG

Hi Mr Ares, you have some valid points. If I recall Pakistan is looking for a submarine that than launch Babur LACMs. Also, trust me given the mentality in the subcontinent, the minute India is close to delopying SLBMs on subs, Pakistan will follow suit. I want to stress that I am not advocating this type of confrontation, but history as shown that Pakistan will invest in this type of weaponry regardless the cost of it. 

Also I am well aware of what an EMP warhead is. NK and China are rumored to employ EMP warheads for their ballistic missiles. The USA also used "e-bombs" on Iraq in the 2003 conflict. However, a lot of military hardware especially naval ships, planes, tanks and missile systems have shielding to their electronics in order to protect them from this very effect. I am sure at the very least designers have incorporated this shielding into road mobile IC/BMs, or it negates their whole use. Air Force 1 has complete analogue systems to protect it from this situation.

Lastly, I also remember reading somewhere that India was worried about an EMP burst strike over Bangalore in case of hostilities. Quid pro quo... Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

@ Indians

We dont need to test our missiles again and again we know our missiles will work when we need..  u are testing every missile again and again because you guys have doubt on your missile technology lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Stealth said:


> @ Indians
> 
> We dont need to test our missiles again and again we know our missiles will work when we need..  u are testing every missile again and again because you guys have doubt on your missile technology lol



wow ! what An idiotic thought..


----------



## KS

santro said:


> Islamic fundamentalist takeover..
> Its the new "communism"..to the Americans..
> 
> Where do these "numbers" come from anyway??.. ever wonder about it..
> and yes..it is a big lol on the "legal" powers..
> yessir world sheriff America sir!!



Dont pounce on me --- but all these may be a prelude for an attempt to somehow generate a hysteria about Pakistani nukes falling into 'wrong' hands and tighten controls on it.

I may/may not be correct -- but just my opinion.



Cynic Waheed said:


> What I read between the lines is a subtle signal for India to buy more of westren arms, to counter this threat!



Wow - you read *too much* between the lines to ignore the main point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gene

AUz said:


> ^^^ Well Pakistan will *never* accept India as the *only* regional power of South Asia.India should now stop living in dream of ONLY regional power of S.Asia



well time will tell...
10 years ago no one accept china as the central power of asia.now see !!
i am sure you will forced to accept(forgot about the word _will accept_) india as the regional power house in the years ahead..

it's not the time to dream but to see the reality..


----------



## Gene

Stealth said:


> @ Indians
> 
> We dont need to test our missiles again and again we know our missiles will work when we need..  u are testing every missile again and again because you guys have doubt on your missile technology lol



imported having a tag "*tested ok*" from.........


----------



## notorious ausiee

American Pakistani said:


> Our country is more important for the world than India & the world understand it.
> 
> Whatever it seems to you but it is reality that if Pakistan will not be treated equally than they will be forced to do so, furthermore US itself says that they want a stable Pakistan with stable economy, so they should stop giving the loans & aids & help Pakistan like *China help us by giving us technologies, opening their markets for Pakistani products & give them tax free status*, modernising our security forces etc aids & loans given in the name of Pakistan never benefit the Pakistanis but goes into the pockets of Zardari & Co(& world knows this, hope they haven't forget Mr10%).
> 
> lol  India is not regional power in South Asia, but if this dream made you sleep calmly so i permit you to dream so, Ok kid.



good to hear that your country is become capable of doing exports and i am very curious to know that what kinda products you guys exports tell me something big dont tell me anything like onions or wheet or something like that and what kinda investment pakistani companies doing in china what i know is at present pakistan is no where in the world map buisness and economy wise 
whole world knows you just due to the bomb blasts and terrorism and you guys still celeberating your nuclear stockpile and enjoying it


you just said that you want equal status like india from the rest of the world(you just mention usa) but situation is same in whole world regarding importance and this thing shows thats who is power or not if u dont admit do not have effect on us this shows that how much u guys feel jealous if you guys want this kind of respect from the world than start behaving like a big boy dont dance over your neculear thing.did you heard from india ever about their nuclear bombs?? as i always end with some famous idioms here is one more wise people in punjab always said "nang di nishani gal chakwi kare" thats your situation buddy and its taking you nowhere no one gonna invite you for free trading or whatever your desire 

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

pritamkonar said:


> *I think instead of following Pakistan's path. India should concentrate more on its missile defense systems. *



but still we need at least 20 to 25 more warheads. *we now have 60-70 war heads. they are enough to destroy Pakistan* but we have to keep in mind china also. *hence we should have 100+ war heads and advanced missile defense systems.*


----------



## IND151

ares said:


> These kind of studies actually harmful for Pakistan
> 
> *While Pakistani poster boys are cheering that Pakistan has more nukes India..what rest of the world sees is one of the worlds most volatile states, producing nuclear weapons faster than anyone else world.
> *
> And there goes Pakistan's ambition of being treated as same league as India..*as a responsible nuclear power.*.and with it goodies like entrance in NSG, civilian nuclear agreement or even joining NPT as a nuclear state.



i hope Pakistani poster boys will understand this.  any way i agree with you.* world will never treat Pakistan as they treat India due such type of studies*. which nation will sign nuc deal with Pakistan( except china) when this study is published? no one. *no nation will sign nuclear deal with a nation like Pakistan which does have internal instability , produces nukes faster than anyone else world and boasts about its nuclear arsenal. *contrary to this India never boasts about its nuclear arsenal and it is aresponsible nuclear power. *India will keep building massive nuclear arsenal secretly while world will be forcing Pakistan to keep nukes in limited numbers.  *


----------



## IND151

khurasaan1 said:


> we need at least 500 active deployed Nuclear weapons and 500 in reserves for our national security and peace in the world...
> *I guess US dont need so many Nuclear warheads on their ICBMs they should handover half of them to us to balance the power in the world for peace...*



wet dreams ! why US will give you their warheads? oh wait *garage sale *!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Stealth said:


> @ Indians
> 
> We dont need to test our missiles again and again we know our missiles will work when we need..  u are testing every missile again and again because you guys have doubt on your missile technology lol



Lol, finally you accepted that your missile technology is imported...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hawk Eyes

...................................................


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

IND151 said:


> i hope Pakistani poster boys will understand this.  any way i agree with you.* world will never treat Pakistan as they treat India due such type of studies*. which nation will sign nuc deal with Pakistan( except china) when this study is published? no one. *no nation will sign nuclear deal with a nation like Pakistan which does have internal instability , produces nukes faster than anyone else world and boasts about its nuclear arsenal. *contrary to this India never boasts about its nuclear arsenal and it is aresponsible nuclear power. *India will keep building massive nuclear arsenal secretly while world will be forcing Pakistan to keep nukes in limited numbers.  *



*In my opinion India already have +100 nukes but the fact is it is too secret ..! And no one actually knows how many nukes we have...And yeah everyone knows we have larger fissile material ready to be converted into nukes + Nuclear deal..! So, i don't think while having two nuclear armed neighbours India posses only 60-90 Nukes,, The actual figure is much more then what is showing in reports....
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

*indian dont have more than 100 nukes. 

people who say india have no proof - nobody estimate the number to be this high east west or middle. *

infect india is an gandhi nation - who believe in non-violence , indian dont even have as good weapons as Pakistan to deliver the nuclear material. 

*thats why - india want peace , and should be looked with the glasses of peace. *


----------



## IndianArmy

Stealth said:


> @ Indians
> 
> We dont need to test our missiles again and again we know our missiles will work when we need..  u are testing every missile again and again because you guys have doubt on your missile technology lol



Missile testing are a part of Military alertness Programs conducted in the name of User trials, You cannot involve ballistic Missiles in War games can you???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

notorious ausiee said:


> good to hear that your country is become capable of doing exports and i am very curious to know that what kinda products you guys exports tell me something big dont tell me anything like onions or wheet or something like that and what kinda investment pakistani companies doing in china what i know is at present pakistan is no where in the world map buisness and economy wise
> whole world knows you just due to the bomb blasts and terrorism and you guys still celeberating your nuclear stockpile and enjoying it
> 
> 
> you just said that you want equal status like india from the rest of the world(you just mention usa) but situation is same in whole world regarding importance and this thing shows thats who is power or not if u dont admit do not have effect on us this shows that how much u guys feel jealous if you guys want this kind of respect from the world than start behaving like a big boy dont dance over your neculear thing.did you heard from india ever about their nuclear bombs?? as i always end with some famous idioms here is one more wise people in punjab always said "nang di nishani gal chakwi kare" thats your situation buddy and its taking you nowhere no one gonna invite you for free trading or whatever your desire
> 
> thanks



oo come on yar pakistan is one of the largest markets of world who told u there is no business n economy in pakistan ??? why u acting like idiot ???


----------



## ashok321

> The most widely accepted estimates of India's plutonium production have been made by David Albright ([Albright et al 1997], [Albright 2000]). His most recent estimate (October 2000) was that by the end of 1999 India had available between 240 and 395 kg of weapon grade plutonium for weapons production, with a median value of 310 kg. He suggests that this is sufficient for 45 - 95 weapons (median estimate 65). The production of weapon grade plutonium has actually been greater, but about 130 kg of plutonium has been consumed - principally in fueling two plutonium reactors, but also in weapons tests. His estimate for India's holdings of less-than-weapons-grade plutonium (reactor or fuel grade plutonium) are 4200 kg of unsafeguarded plutonium (800 kg of this already separated) and 4100 kg of IAEA safeguarded plutonium (25 kg of this separated). This unsafeguarded quantity could be used to manufacture roughly 1000 nuclear weapons, if India so chose (which would give it the third largest arsenal in the world, behind only the U.S. and Russia).



THis 1000 bomb scenario is that of year 2000, in last 10 years india has accumlated enough plutonium for 1400 warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

arihant said:


> If anything goes to terrorist than you would be first to suffer. Ex. If they used the nuclear to other country, you would be responsible and if they use against yourself, then you would suffer. I think 100+ nuclear bomb are also very high. Each nuclear bomb can kill around 20-40 lakh people.



we already know who is training those terrorists and sending them to our land...So the more warheads we will have the more it guarantees the destruction of the terrorists trainers(countries) henceforth allowing the stability in peace within the whole world


----------



## Rafi

indian hubris at it's best, eight hundred million on less than 50 cents a day, feed your poor teeming masses, then talk.


----------



## American Pakistani

notorious ausiee said:


> good to hear that your country is become capable of doing exports and i am very curious to know that what kinda products you guys exports tell me something big dont tell me anything like onions or wheet or something like that and what kinda investment pakistani companies doing in china what i know is at present pakistan is no where in the world map buisness and economy wise
> whole world knows you just due to the bomb blasts and terrorism and you guys still celeberating your nuclear stockpile and enjoying it
> 
> 
> you just said that you want equal status like india from the rest of the world(you just mention usa) but situation is same in whole world regarding importance and this thing shows thats who is power or not if u dont admit do not have effect on us this shows that how much u guys feel jealous if you guys want this kind of respect from the world than start behaving like a big boy dont dance over your neculear thing.did you heard from india ever about their nuclear bombs?? as i always end with some famous idioms here is one more wise people in punjab always said "nang di nishani gal chakwi kare" thats your situation buddy and its taking you nowhere no one gonna invite you for free trading or whatever your desire
> 
> thanks



Ooopss there are dharvi people on PDF too who don't even knew about Pakistani exports. Pakistan is world famous for quality products of leather, clothes & stuffs, surgical goods, sports goods, softwares etc etc. & look who is talking about terrorism, I HOPE YOU HAVEN't forget bombing of airline on the skies of Canada & Samjhaouta Express bombings & terrorism of indian army in Occupied Kashmir, supporting of terrorists in 1971.


----------



## Chogy

> the American govt is even stealing the medical records of their veterans and denying them the medical benefits and pensions as well. anything could be expected from US govt...If u feel I'm wrong then ask anybody who is retired from the army and especially from the Vietnam veterans...
> devilz alwayz works under cover...



You sound like you're 14 years old.

I'm a veteran. My brother is also. Oddly enough, our records are intact, our benefits are fine. I have a old neighbor who makes no money, yet gets excellent medical care including surgery, from the VA, Veterans Administration. 

You are swallowing baby cereal pablum from typical propaganda sources.

This whole thread makes me ill. "Doood! we'ze gonna whack youze wid our nooks! Yeah baby!" "No way, man, we'll nuke you first." "You suck!" "No, you suck!"

A few people here need a bit more school, then marriage and a family, and maybe they'll stop and ponder it and realize that a nuclear exchange won't have winners, only losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

justanobserver said:


> Then Pakistan is doomed in an everlasting quest for parity.
> 
> (solution: you guys can declare that you're Central Asian's)





lol, sorry to you indians. But you know Pakistan does recogonize *China *as not only a regional but global power in the world. 

Beat this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

ares said:


> *India has 200 kilotone thermonuclear devices in its arsenal ..haven't heard the same about Pakistan*.



Could you give scientific sources such as FAS or nay other credible organisation to back up what you said? Cheers.

Here is a link 

http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/India/IndiaRealYields.html


----------



## ashok321

AerospaceEngineer said:


> lol, sorry to you indians. But you know Pakistan does recogonize *China *as not only a regional but global power in the world.
> 
> Beat this.



What is Pakistan, not even a G-20 member like India-China-USA ?

Pakistan is just a peanut in internation community, and as madelline said it "pakistan is an International migraine" Lol

You are beaten, albiet black n blue...


----------



## ares

waz said:


> Could you give scientific sources such as FAS or nay other credible organisation to back up what you said? Cheers.



This article is at-least a decade old but it still points out the kind of devices India has.
India's Nuclear Weapons Program - Present Capabilities

Other than that there are India nuclear physicist pointing out the same

Kakodkar says India has credible thermo-nuclear bombs in the "plural" | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines


----------



## waz

ares said:


> This article is at-least a decade old but it still points out the kind of devices India has.
> India's Nuclear Weapons Program - Present Capabilities
> 
> Other than that there are India nuclear physicist pointing out the same
> 
> Kakodkar says India has credible thermo-nuclear bombs in the "plural" | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines



The first source states this;

*There is reasonable doubt about whether the thermonuclear device actually performed as designed. *

So this claim can be doubted. 

However, there is some controversy about these claims. Based on seismic data, U.S. government sources and independen*t experts estimated the yield of the so-called thermonuclear test in the range of 12-25 kilotons,* as opposed to *the 43-60 kiloton yield claimed by India*. This lower yield raised skepticism about India's claims to have detonated a thermonuclear device.

Observers initially suggested that the test could have been a boosted fission device, rather than a true multi-stage thermonuclear device. By late 1998 analysts at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory had concluded that the *India had attempted to detonate a thermonuclear device, but that the second stage of the two-stage bomb failed to ignite as planned.*

http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/india/nuke/



As for the Indian scientist, bias comes into play. 

Anyhow, India probably does have the ability, but your post stated that you have weapons that have such a yield, where as the test data pointed otherwise.


----------



## alimobin memon

ashok321 said:


> What is Pakistan, not even a G-20 member like India-China-USA ?
> 
> Pakistan is just a peanut in internation community, and as madelline said it "pakistan is an International migraine" Lol
> 
> You are beaten, albiet black n blue...



atleast we are G20 developing nations 
G20 developing nations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## waz

Pakistani Nuclear Arms Pose Challenge to U.S. Policy
By DAVID E. SANGER and ERIC SCHMITT

WASHINGTON  New American intelligence assessments have concluded that Pakistan has steadily expanded its nuclear arsenal since President Obama came to office, and that it is building the capability to surge ahead in the production of nuclear-weapons material, putting it on a path to overtake Britain as the worlds fifth largest nuclear weapons power.

For the Obama administration, the assessment poses a direct challenge to a central element of the presidents national security strategy, the reduction of nuclear stockpiles around the world. Pakistans determination to add considerably to its arsenal  mostly to deter India  has also become yet another irritant in its often testy relationship with Washington, particularly as Pakistan seeks to block Mr. Obamas renewed efforts to negotiate a global treaty that would ban the production of new nuclear material.

The United States keeps its estimates of foreign nuclear weapons stockpiles secret, and Pakistan goes to great lengths to hide both the number and location of its weapons. It is particularly wary of the United States, which Pakistans military fears has plans to seize the arsenal if it was judged to be at risk of falling into the hands of extremists. Such secrecy makes accurate estimates difficult.

But the most recent estimates, according to officials and outsiders familiar with the American assessments, suggest that the number of deployed weapons now ranges from the mid-90s to more than 110. When Mr. Obama came to office, his aides were told that the arsenal was in the mid-to-high 70s, according to one official who had been briefed at the time, though estimates ranged from 60 to 90.

Weve seen a consistent, constant buildup in their inventory, but it hasnt been a sudden rapid rise, a senior American military official said. Were very, very well aware of what theyre doing.

White House officials share the assessment that the increase in actual weapons has been what one termed slow and steady.

But the bigger worry is the production of nuclear materials. Based on the latest estimates of the International Panel on Fissile Materials, an outside group that estimates worldwide nuclear production, *experts say Pakistan has now produced enough material for 40 to 100 additional weapons, including a new class of plutonium bombs*. If those estimates are correct  and some government officials regard them as high  it would put Pakistan on a par with long-established nuclear powers.

If not now, Pakistan will soon have the fifth largest nuclear arsenal in the world, surpassing the United Kingdom, said Bruce Riedel, a former C.I.A. officer and the author of Deadly Embrace: Pakistan, America, and the Future of Global Jihad.

And judging by the new nuclear reactors that are coming online and the pace of production, Pakistan is on a course to be the fourth largest nuclear weapons state in the world, ahead of France, he said. The United States, Russia and China are the three largest nuclear weapons states.

Mr. Riedel conducted the first review of Pakistan and Afghanistan policy for President Obama in early 2009.

Pakistans arsenal of deployed weapons is considered secure, a point the White House reiterated last week while declining to answer questions about its new estimates. The United States has spent more than $100 million helping the country build fences, install sensor systems and train personnel to handle the weapons. But senior officials remain deeply concerned that weapons-usable fuel, which is kept in laboratories and storage centers, is more vulnerable and could be diverted by insiders in Pakistans vast nuclear complex.

In State Department cables released by WikiLeaks late last year, Anne Patterson, then the American ambassador to Pakistan, wrote of concerns that nuclear material in Pakistans laboratories was vulnerable to slow theft from insiders. The cables also revealed an American effort to deny its ally technology that it could use to upgrade its arsenal to plutonium weapons.

The biggest concern of major production, to my mind, is theft from the places where the material is being handled in bulk  the plants that produce it, convert it to metal, fabricate it into bomb parts, and so on, said Matthew Bunn, a Harvard scholar who compiles an annual report called Securing the Bomb for the group Nuclear Threat Initiative. All but one of the real thefts of highly enriched uranium and plutonium, he said, were insider thefts from bulk-handling facilities  thats where you can squirrel a little bit away without the loss being detected.

On Monday, The Washington Post, citing nongovernment analysts, said Pakistans nuclear arsenal now numbered more than 100 deployed weapons. In interviews over the past three weeks, government officials from several countries, including India, which has an interest in raising the alarm about Pakistani capability, provided glimpses of their own estimates.

Almost all, however, said their real concern was not the weapons, but the increase in the production of material, especially plutonium. Pakistan is completing work on a large new plutonium production reactor, which will greatly increase its ability to produce a powerful new generation of weapons, but also defies Mr. Obamas initiative to halt the production of weapons-grade material.

Nuclear projects are managed by the Pakistani military, but the countrys top civilian leaders are, on paper, part of the nuclear chain of command. Last year, Pakistans prime minister visited the new plutonium reactor at Kushab, suggesting at least some level of knowledge about the program. We think the civilians are fully in the loop, one senior Obama administration official said.

Still, it is unclear how Pakistan is financing the new weapons production, at a time of extraordinary financial stress in the country. What does Pakistan need with that many nuclear weapons, especially given the state of the countrys economy? said one foreign official who is familiar with the countrys plans, but agreed to discuss the classified program if granted anonymity.

The country already has more than enough weapons for an effective deterrent against India, the official said. This is just for the generals to say they have more than India.

American officials have been careful not to discuss Pakistans arsenal in public, for fear of further inflaming tensions and fueling Pakistani fears that the United States was figuring how to secure the weapons in an emergency, or a government collapse. But in November Mr. Obamas top nuclear adviser, Gary Samore, criticized Pakistan for seeking to block talks on the Fissile Material Cutoff Treaty, which, if negotiated and adopted, could threaten Pakistans program.

In interviews last year, senior Pakistani officials said that they were infuriated by the deal Washington struck to provide civilian nuclear fuel to India, charging it had freed up Indias homemade fuel to produce new weapons. As a result, they said, they had no choice but to boost their own production and oppose any treaty that would cut into their ability to match Indias arsenal.

In a statement in December, the Pakistans National Command Authority, which overseas the arsenal, said that it rejects any effort to undermine its strategic deterrence, adding, Pakistan will not be a party to any approach that is prejudicial to its legitimate national security interests.

Tommy Vietor, a spokesman for the National Security Council, said Friday that Mr. Obama remained confident about the security of Pakistani weapons, and said he continues to encourage all nations to support the commencement of negotiations on the Fissile Material Cutoff Treaty. Other officials say efforts are now under way to find a way to start negotiations in new forums, away from Pakistani influence.

A senior Pakistani military officer declined Monday to confirm the size of his countrys nuclear arsenal or the describe rates of production, saying that information was classified.

People are getting unduly concerned about the size of our stockpile, said the officer, who was not authorized to speak publicly. What we have is a credible, minimum nuclear deterrent. Its a bare minimum. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/01/world/as...lear&st=cse


----------



## Storm Force

Guys you really need to chill out re this nuclear arsenal thing.

It really is a nothing achievement.

NORTH KOREA one of the worlds poorest most corrupt and isolated nations s HAVE Nukes.

Wat good has it done?????????? NOTHING 

JAPAN GERMANY AND BRAZIL 3 of the richest nations in the world multiple times richer and technology wise decades ahead of Soth Asia HAVE NO NUKES.

The point Nuke Arsenal gives you zero/nil credibility at the CHECKOUT.

ITS NO BIGGY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

waz said:


> The first source states this;
> 
> *There is reasonable doubt about whether the thermonuclear device actually performed as designed. *
> 
> So this claim can be doubted.
> 
> However, there is some controversy about these claims. Based on seismic data, U.S. government sources and independen*t experts estimated the yield of the so-called thermonuclear test in the range of 12-25 kilotons,* as opposed to *the 43-60 kiloton yield claimed by India*. This lower yield raised skepticism about India's claims to have detonated a thermonuclear device.
> 
> Observers initially suggested that the test could have been a boosted fission device, rather than a true multi-stage thermonuclear device. By late 1998 analysts at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory had concluded that the *India had attempted to detonate a thermonuclear device, but that the second stage of the two-stage bomb failed to ignite as planned.*
> 
> Nuclear Weapons - India Nuclear Forces
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Indian scientist, bias comes into play.
> 
> Anyhow, India probably does have the ability, but your post stated that you have weapons that have such a yield, where as the test data pointed otherwise.



IF test gave the desired result or not remains point of controversy but the fact remains Indian tested a thermonuclear device in 1998 and has had over decade to improve on the design(if it indeed was faulty on the basis of result of that tests)..so rest assured India has a thermonuclear device..while no such thing can be said for Pakistan.


----------



## notorious ausiee

aks18 said:


> oo come on yar pakistan is one of the largest markets of world who told u there is no business n economy in pakistan ??? why u acting like idiot ???



bro why u want me to call you a kid coz i know you are not a kid start behaving like it from today and the thing is i am not saying pakistan is not big markete for trade i am asking what is your status as a exporter in the world


----------



## waz

ares said:


> IF test gave the desired result or not remains point of controversy but the fact remains Indian tested a thermonuclear device in 1998 and has had over decade to improve on the design(if it indeed was faulty on the basis of result of that tests)..so rest assured India has a thermonuclear device..while no such thing can be said for Pakistan.



Your test failed and there is no credible link to back up your claims that you have 200KT plus devices in your inventory. Also I did stress the part that India probably has the ability, but to make the claim Pakistan has no such thing is remarkable, in light of the lack of evidence for your claim. 

I'll end it here.


----------



## notorious ausiee

American Pakistani said:


> Ooopss there are dharvi people on PDF too who don't even knew about Pakistani exports. Pakistan is world famous for quality products of leather, clothes & stuffs, surgical goods, sports goods, softwares etc etc. & look who is talking about terrorism, I HOPE YOU HAVEN't forget bombing of airline on the skies of Canada & Samjhaouta Express bombings & terrorism of indian army in Occupied Kashmir, supporting of terrorists in 1971.



i agree with you brother you win because i cant write here whole list of of your bombing. you got just 2 incidents and you write it and as you said dharvi people so you can see that dharavi people got access to internet and they enjoying pdf so thats pretty nice thing and evidence that why world prefer india and see you still using internet cafe  and if u give me any idea how much money you creat from your exports? it will be really helpful for this dharavi man i seriously dont know


----------



## ares

waz said:


> Your test failed and there is no credible link to back up your claims that you have 200KT plus devices in your inventory. Also I did stress the part that India probably has the ability, but to make the claim Pakistan has no such thing is remarkable, in light of the lack of evidence for your claim.
> 
> I'll end it here.



You recently started making plutonium bombs..but you have never tested a plutonium device ..so does that mean your plutonium devices do not exist or do not work??

There are other means to test the effectiveness of weapon than just exploding one.

There is a reason why US has not tested a single nuclear device in last two decades because with the advent new simulation softwares one does need to anymore..or do you think US has stopped mordernising its arsenal. 

Other than that I gave you link of Indian nuclear physicist which you are not ready to accept it sighting bias is beyond me..rather portrays bias on your behalf...Who else to trust if not the scientist who have worked on the same project?

As far Pakistan possessing a thermonuclear device ..there are no indication that Pakistan devloping one..or could you point the source.


----------



## A1Kaid

Let's put it this way, Pakistani nuclear arsenal is no threat (and should be of no concern) to any peaceful and law abiding country in the world and or organization.


----------



## ares

A1Kaid said:


> Let's put it this way, Pakistani nuclear arsenal is no threat (and should be of no concern) to any peaceful and law abiding country in the world and or organization.



Law abiding country !!  Who's laws?


----------



## Rafi

YouTube - India's 1998 Nuclear Test Was A Failure - MUST WATCH

YouTube - Pakistan Nuclear & Missile Project ahead of Indias-Official Says.mp4

YouTube - Pakistani Missiles by Indian Media

Let's hope and pray, there is no nuclear war, hope for the best and prepare for the worse case.


----------



## Vassnti

> ISLAMABAD: This is with reference to your news report of February 1 titled Pakistan edges past India. The veracity of this news is uncertain as your report is based on a story in The Washington Post, which is itself based on US and UK expert assessments.
> 
> Those Pakistanis who think there is cause to celebrate may pause to think. How does such a large stockpile help the Pakistani people? These weapons come at a cost and consume resources that could easily go towards meeting the widening gap between demand and supply of education, and health, and for improving the living conditions of ordinary Pakistanis.
> 
> The large stockpile of nuclear weapons  the exact number is not important as a smaller cache may also allow deterrence  helps us pursue whimsical policies.
> 
> Those who think that these weapons guarantee our national security, may wish to consider how many Pakistani lives have been lost in recent years while these weapons have been lying in silos.
> 
> Abdul Khaliq



..........


----------



## jbond197

Vassnti said:


> ..........



Could u please post the link of the source?


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

I stoped reading after "according to estimates by non-government analysts."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Chogy said:


> You sound like you're 14 years old.
> 
> I'm a veteran. My brother is also. Oddly enough, our records are intact, our benefits are fine. I have a old neighbor who makes no money, yet gets excellent medical care including surgery, from the VA, Veterans Administration.
> 
> You are swallowing baby cereal pablum from typical propaganda sources.
> 
> This whole thread makes me ill. "Doood! we'ze gonna whack youze wid our nooks! Yeah baby!" "No way, man, we'll nuke you first." "You suck!" "No, you suck!"
> 
> A few people here need a bit more school, then marriage and a family, and maybe they'll stop and ponder it and realize that a nuclear exchange won't have winners, only losers.



okay...ummmm.......
lets see when u got retired and from what service...?
and what state and city u living in?
another thing... so u wnna nuke pplz and threat them...so lets bet who gonna nuke who first...i guess u dont wnna live in this world......believe me u will get nuked this time...cuz u so ruthless and merciless pplz on this planet earth...
u should get ure reward soon from god...if u dont come to the right path and repent on ure wrongdoings....
another thing if ure records not stolen yet ..dont worry u fill find them missing very soon and then there will be nothing crying over spilt milk...but I will hve sympathies with u then...one advice for u at this time might help u ...do keep copies of ure retirement papers and all your medical records safe with u ..cuz they will try to steal it from u...ummm
the reason Im telling you all this cuz I know so many pplz personally who r the affectees...


----------



## KS

waz said:


> Your test failed and there is no credible link to back up your claims that you have 200KT plus devices in your inventory. Also I did stress the part that India probably has the ability, but to make the claim Pakistan has no such thing is remarkable, in light of the lack of evidence for your claim.
> 
> I'll end it here.



Get it from the horse's mouth;



> *Former Atomic Energy Commission (AEC) Chairman Anil Kakodkar has asserted that India has credible thermo-nuclear bombs, in the "plural", with a yield of "much more" than 45 kilotonnes each.*
> 
> "Why are you using singular? Make that plural," he said when asked if India had a credible thermo-nuclear bomb during an interview with journalist Karan Thapar on the Devil's Advocate show on television channel CNN-IBN.



Kakodkar says India has credible thermo-nuclear bombs in the "plural" | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines



> Emphasising that India's hydrogen bomb test Pokhran II was "successful" and achieved all the desired goals, Atomic Energy Commission Chairman Anil Kakodkar today said the controversy over the yield was "unnecessary" as *the country has deterrence capability of up to 200 kilotons*.



India capable of building N-deterrence up to 200 KT: Kakodkar




> In fact, Chidambaram said India had the capability to build fission and thermonuclear weapons with *yields up to 200 kilotons*. Trying to put a damper on the raging controversy on the yield of Indias H-bomb, *Chidambaram said that due to proliferation sensitivity, the design details of the thermonuclear device have not been made public*



http://pibmumbai.gov.in/English/PDF/E2009_MC13.PDF

Yes, you probably need to end it here.


----------



## KS

BTW, Pakistanis dont stop the weapon production, speed it up --- make atleast a couple 'o thousand nukes because you will need them to increase the economy, decrease poverty, increase the literacy rate in addition to defend yourself from India.

So much importance to weapons that will never be used.


----------



## Christian

=====SELF DELETE=====


----------



## Crypto

Videos Posted by Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page]: Brig (R) Simon Sharaf on Pakistan's Nuclear Program | Facebook

in the above video @00:59-1:12, is that a type of cluster munition?


----------



## T-Rex

Karthic Sri said:


> BTW, Pakistanis dont stop the weapon production, speed it up --- make atleast a couple 'o thousand nukes because you will need them to increase the economy, decrease poverty, increase the literacy rate in addition to defend yourself from India.
> 
> So much importance to weapons that will never be used.



Yeah, tell this to your leaders who are the biggest purchasers of weapons in Asia.


----------



## AvidSpice

T-Rex said:


> Yeah, tell this to your leaders who are the biggest purchasers of weapons in Asia.



From a different perspective:

If we are the biggest purchasers, we are the biggest spenders too. That shows we have the money. 

Just a poor joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

T-Rex said:


> Yeah, tell this to your leaders who are the biggest purchasers of weapons in Asia.



Do you even know the difference between conventional weapons and nukes ?

Do you know the economic situation of Indian and Pakistan ??

*facepalm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

T-Rex said:


> Yeah, tell this to your leaders who are the biggest purchasers of weapons in Asia.



Thanks for that post bro, india has more poor people than Africa, and they have come up in the hunger index.


----------



## nightcrawler

Karthic Sri said:


> Do you even know the difference between conventional weapons and nukes ?
> 
> Do you know the economic situation of Indian and Pakistan ??
> 
> *facepalm*


 I admire your post & non-Hawkish thinking


----------



## American Pakistani

Karthic Sri said:


> Do you even know the difference between conventional weapons and nukes ?
> 
> Do you know the economic situation of Indian and Pakistan ??
> 
> *facepalm*



Ofcourse Pakistan is at war, & got a corrupt govt. See our economic progress before 2007.


----------



## My-Analogous

justanobserver said:


> Then Pakistan is doomed in an everlasting quest for parity.
> 
> (solution: you guys can declare that you're Central Asian's)



*Another solution Indian MUST decleare that they are Pacific Asian*

or if they fail to do so so we can help


----------



## My-Analogous

Karthic Sri said:


> Do you even know the difference between conventional weapons and nukes ?
> 
> Do you know the economic situation of Indian and Pakistan ??
> 
> *facepalm*



DO YOU NOW HOW NUKES CHANGE ECONOMIC SITUATION ?

**FACE PALM IN ADVANCE WITH LOVE* *


----------



## ashok321

ghazaliy2k said:


> DO YOU NOW HOW NUKES CHANGE ECONOMIC SITUATION ?
> 
> **FACE PALM IN ADVANCE WITH LOVE* *




Tell this pony brain how?


----------



## Chogy

I can't believe I'm taking the bait and arguing with a teenager. But it's a slow day...

*okay...ummmm.......
lets see when u got retired and from what service...?*

I flew the F-15 Eagle and AT-38B for the USAF. Resigned years ago.

*and what state and city u living in?*

Not your concern, and irrelevent.

*another thing... so u wnna nuke pplz and threat them...so lets bet who gonna nuke who first...i guess u dont wnna live in this world......believe me u will get nuked this time...*

I don't want to nuke anybody. Only a hyper-nationalist fool (or a teen) wants to see nukes fly. But there is this little problem of delivery systems. We have them, you don't. We could light up any city on the globe in 5 to 10 minutes with multiple thermonuclear weapons.

As stated, no one wants to see this.

*u should get ure reward soon from god...if u dont come to the right path and repent on ure wrongdoings....*

That is between the Lord and myself. I have no doubts about my salvation. 

*another thing if ure records not stolen yet ..dont worry u fill find them missing very soon and then there will be nothing crying over spilt milk...*

Please cite multiple, authoritative examples of U.S. records being "stolen" in a systematic, government-sponsored manner.

I come from a family with multiple retired military members. My Uncle flew F-4U Corsairs against Japan in WW2. He is in his eighties. His records are fine. So are my Brothers, 2 more uncles, my own. Please stop spouting nonsense.

*but I will hve sympathies with u then...*

Why do I doubt this?

*one advice for u at this time might help u ...do keep copies of ure retirement papers and all your medical records safe with u ..cuz they will try to steal it from u...ummm*

Laughable, and I don't need advice from a teen about my private matters.

*the reason Im telling you all this cuz I know so many pplz personally who r the affectees...*

By all means, who are they? What are their circumstances? You KNOW THEM personally?

*cuz u so ruthless and merciless pplz on this planet earth...*

The Marshall Plan

Berlin Airlift

Flood relief to Pakistan

Haiti Earthquake

Tsunami relief

The list is endless...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Christian

Chogy said:


> I can't believe I'm taking the bait and arguing with a teenager. But it's a slow day...
> 
> *okay...ummmm.......
> lets see when u got retired and from what service...?*
> 
> I flew the F-15 Eagle and AT-38B for the USAF. Resigned years ago.
> 
> *and what state and city u living in?*
> 
> Not your concern, and irrelevent.
> 
> *another thing... so u wnna nuke pplz and threat them...so lets bet who gonna nuke who first...i guess u dont wnna live in this world......believe me u will get nuked this time...*
> 
> I don't want to nuke anybody. Only a hyper-nationalist fool (or a teen) wants to see nukes fly. But there is this little problem of delivery systems. We have them, you don't. We could light up any city on the globe in 5 to 10 minutes with multiple thermonuclear weapons.
> 
> As stated, no one wants to see this.
> 
> *u should get ure reward soon from god...if u dont come to the right path and repent on ure wrongdoings....*
> 
> That is between the Lord and myself. I have no doubts about my salvation.
> 
> *another thing if ure records not stolen yet ..dont worry u fill find them missing very soon and then there will be nothing crying over spilt milk...*
> 
> Please cite multiple, authoritative examples of U.S. records being "stolen" in a systematic, government-sponsored manner.
> 
> I come from a family with multiple retired military members. My Uncle flew F-4U Corsairs against Japan in WW2. He is in his eighties. His records are fine. So are my Brothers, 2 more uncles, my own. Please stop spouting nonsense.
> 
> *but I will hve sympathies with u then...*
> 
> Why do I doubt this?
> 
> *one advice for u at this time might help u ...do keep copies of ure retirement papers and all your medical records safe with u ..cuz they will try to steal it from u...ummm*
> 
> Laughable, and I don't need advice from a teen about my private matters.
> 
> *the reason Im telling you all this cuz I know so many pplz personally who r the affectees...*
> 
> By all means, who are they? What are their circumstances? You KNOW THEM personally?
> 
> *cuz u so ruthless and merciless pplz on this planet earth...*
> 
> The Marshall Plan
> 
> Berlin Airlift
> 
> Flood relief to Pakistan
> 
> Haiti Earthquake
> 
> Tsunami relief
> 
> The list is endless...




wow....sir,
I like responding to trolls....i REALLY like responding to trolls....but this just took the cake.

SALUT!


----------



## dbc

Chogy said:


> I can't believe I'm taking the bait and arguing with a teenager. But it's a slow day...



..a slow day indeed


----------



## Safriz

Chogy said:


> I can't believe I'm taking the bait and arguing with a teenager. But it's a slow day...
> 
> *okay...ummmm.......
> lets see when u got retired and from what service...?*
> 
> I flew the F-15 Eagle and AT-38B for the USAF. Resigned years ago.
> 
> *and what state and city u living in?*
> 
> Not your concern, and irrelevent.
> 
> *another thing... so u wnna nuke pplz and threat them...so lets bet who gonna nuke who first...i guess u dont wnna live in this world......believe me u will get nuked this time...*
> 
> I don't want to nuke anybody. Only a hyper-nationalist fool (or a teen) wants to see nukes fly. But there is this little problem of delivery systems. We have them, you don't. We could light up any city on the globe in 5 to 10 minutes with multiple thermonuclear weapons.
> 
> As stated, no one wants to see this.
> 
> *u should get ure reward soon from god...if u dont come to the right path and repent on ure wrongdoings....*
> 
> That is between the Lord and myself. I have no doubts about my salvation.
> 
> *another thing if ure records not stolen yet ..dont worry u fill find them missing very soon and then there will be nothing crying over spilt milk...*
> 
> Please cite multiple, authoritative examples of U.S. records being "stolen" in a systematic, government-sponsored manner.
> 
> I come from a family with multiple retired military members. My Uncle flew F-4U Corsairs against Japan in WW2. He is in his eighties. His records are fine. So are my Brothers, 2 more uncles, my own. Please stop spouting nonsense.
> 
> *but I will hve sympathies with u then...*
> 
> Why do I doubt this?
> 
> *one advice for u at this time might help u ...do keep copies of ure retirement papers and all your medical records safe with u ..cuz they will try to steal it from u...ummm*
> 
> Laughable, and I don't need advice from a teen about my private matters.
> 
> *the reason Im telling you all this cuz I know so many pplz personally who r the affectees...*
> 
> By all means, who are they? What are their circumstances? You KNOW THEM personally?
> 
> *cuz u so ruthless and merciless pplz on this planet earth...*
> 
> The Marshall Plan
> 
> Berlin Airlift
> 
> Flood relief to Pakistan
> 
> Haiti Earthquake
> 
> Tsunami relief
> 
> The list is endless...



Lol chogy.That was a K.O comment





..Now ISI,RAW,MI6 all know what you been doing.(every secret organization in the world lurks in the realms of PDF forums...you knew that...didnt you?)...Be prepared to be framed like Roger the Rabbit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Karthic Sri said:


> Get it from the horse's mouth;
> 
> 
> 
> Kakodkar says India has credible thermo-nuclear bombs in the "plural" | NetIndian | India News | Latest News from India | Breaking News from India | Latest Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> India capable of building N-deterrence up to 200 KT: Kakodkar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pibmumbai.gov.in/English/PDF/E2009_MC13.PDF
> 
> *Yes, you probably need to end it here.*



Ok, if they say so.


Anyhow the pursuit of thermonuclear weapons by Pakistan has been going on for a while.

He also believes that the reactors could have a separate mission: producing tritium, an element critical to the development of thermonuclear weapons, what used to be called H-bombs.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30648446/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/


----------



## GodlessBastard

Good news for India. We can escalate the arms race and drive Pakistan further down into the hole of debt and despair. Every dollar Pakistan spends on nukes is one less dollar spent on developing the country.

India's economy is 10 times larger than Pakistan's. We can afford to win the arms race by spending at just 2.5% of GDP. If Pakistan continues this ill-concieved desire to "match" India, when it is miles behind in every area, it will suffer the same fate as the erstwhile Soviet Union.

EDIT: I do hope you all realize that the point of this report is to spur an Indian response...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

_Anyhow the pursuit of thermonuclear weapons by Pakistan has been going on for a while._

Just having tritium pakistan is persuing thermonuclear weapons based on brain wrecking design?

India has disclosed so much of its last nuclear test, while pakistan is tight lipped, now that speaks volume.


----------



## Rafi

ashok321 said:


> _Anyhow the pursuit of thermonuclear weapons by Pakistan has been going on for a while._
> 
> Just having tritium pakistan is persuing thermonuclear weapons based on brain wrecking design?
> 
> India has disclosed so much of its last nuclear test, while pakistan is tight lipped, now that speaks volume.



Yeah tell your self that - so you can sleep at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan wont need USA or India's nukes to be destroyed..
this is enough for the destruction of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khurasaan1

Chogy said:


> I can't believe I'm taking the bait and arguing with a teenager. But it's a slow day...
> 
> *okay...ummmm.......
> lets see when u got retired and from what service...?*
> 
> I flew the F-15 Eagle and AT-38B for the USAF. Resigned years ago.
> 
> *and what state and city u living in?*
> 
> Not your concern, and irrelevent.
> 
> *another thing... so u wnna nuke pplz and threat them...so lets bet who gonna nuke who first...i guess u dont wnna live in this world......believe me u will get nuked this time...*
> 
> I don't want to nuke anybody. Only a hyper-nationalist fool (or a teen) wants to see nukes fly. But there is this little problem of delivery systems. We have them, you don't. We could light up any city on the globe in 5 to 10 minutes with multiple thermonuclear weapons.
> 
> As stated, no one wants to see this.
> 
> *u should get ure reward soon from god...if u dont come to the right path and repent on ure wrongdoings*
> 
> That is between the Lord and myself. I have no doubts about my salvation.
> 
> *another thing if ure records not stolen yet ..dont worry u fill find them missing very soon and then there will be nothing crying over spilt milk...*
> 
> Please cite multiple, authoritative examples of U.S. records being "stolen" in a systematic, government-sponsored manner.
> 
> I come from a family with multiple retired military members. My Uncle flew F-4U Corsairs against Japan in WW2. He is in his eighties. His records are fine. So are my Brothers, 2 more uncles, my own. Please stop spouting nonsense.
> 
> *but I will hve sympathies with u then...*
> 
> Why do I doubt this?
> 
> *one advice for u at this time might help u ...do keep copies of ure retirement papers and all your medical records safe with u ..cuz they will try to steal it from u...ummm*
> 
> Laughable, and I don't need advice from a teen about my private matters.
> 
> *the reason Im telling you all this cuz I know so many pplz personally who r the affectees...*
> 
> By all means, who are they? What are their circumstances? You KNOW THEM personally?
> 
> *cuz u so ruthless and merciless pplz on this planet earth...*
> 
> The Marshall Plan
> 
> Berlin Airlift
> 
> Flood relief to Pakistan
> 
> Haiti Earthquake
> 
> Tsunami relief
> 
> The list is endless...



Oh man.. come on I like ure answers to my questions....but its not shame to accept the truth that a lot of pplz records have been stolen and they've been denied retirement benefits.Maybe ure records are not stolen yet...I guess u dont read ure newspapers.
another thing I also heard that the doctors are poisoning(slow poison) to kill their own retirees cuz they r burden on the Army's budget ....
Im not joking I heard it myself from the veterans ...
Another thing U will find so many street bums wandering on the streets most of them r veterans and nobody cares about them...
I feel so sorry about them they enter into the shops to steal and runs away...cuz they have no money.
I feel very very sorry when I see them ..
when I see them I feel that the pplz in the third world dont know anything that what is the future of the veterans in the worlds richest country...
I realy feel sorry for them..
they should be treated as nice and respectable pplz cuz they served the super power Army...
Oh another thing most of these bums are blacks ...maybe they are neglected cuz they are blacks...ummm...
I hope u will do something for them at least in the media..
cuz they served the country with dignity and they deserve to live with honor..
Im writing what I seen and heard.. I hope u wont mind if there is any mistake....Im trying to correct what I seen and felt bad.....
hey I was asking ure address so that I can bring one of the bum veteran to u.so that u can't deny the proof..
thnks for taking ure time to answering my post....I hope/wish u have a nice life...


----------



## khurasaan1

Christian said:


> wow....sir,
> I like responding to trolls....i REALLY like responding to trolls....but this just took the cake.
> 
> SALUT!



sure it did....


----------



## khurasaan1

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> ..a slow day indeed



yes a slow day...but dont worry I can make it fast...


----------



## khurasaan1

GodlessBastard said:


> Good news for India. We can escalate the arms race and drive Pakistan further down into the hole of debt and despair. Every dollar Pakistan spends on nukes is one less dollar spent on developing the country.
> 
> India's economy is 10 times larger than Pakistan's. We can afford to win the arms race by spending at just 2.5% of GDP. If Pakistan continues this ill-concieved desire to "match" India, when it is miles behind in every area, it will suffer the same fate as the erstwhile Soviet Union.
> 
> EDIT: I do hope you all realize that the point of this report is to spur an Indian response...



Oh come on man..U think u creating a financial burden on Pakistan...I guess u dont know that US runs(responsible for) our budget...In fact u creating financial problem for US...


----------



## khurasaan1

Chogy said:


> *cuz u so ruthless and merciless pplz on this planet earth...*
> 
> The Marshall Plan
> 
> Berlin Airlift
> 
> Flood relief to Pakistan
> 
> Haiti Earthquake
> 
> Tsunami relief
> 
> The list is endless...



hey thanks for helping Pakistan in the flood relief I hope u guyz keep on doing good efforts...


----------



## Hulk

safriz said:


> Pakistan wont need USA or India's nukes to be destroyed..
> this is enough for the destruction of Pakistan



Sorry all he might be doing corruption which can hurt you economically, but I guess destruction is done by people of Pakistan itself. He is just someone you want to blame.

Support for Qdari is so rampant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

khurasaan1 said:


> Oh come on man..U think u creating a financial burden on Pakistan...I guess u dont know that US runs(responsible for) our budget...In fact u creating financial problem for US...



that is a shameful statement -"US " runs our budget".


----------



## KS

American Pakistani said:


> Ofcourse Pakistan is at war, & got a corrupt govt. See our economic progress before 2007.



And what did nukes do to improve the situation, even then ?

Did it decrease illiteracy,increase the HDI of people or decrease corruption ??

Nukes maybe necessary but only as a minimum credible deterrent. Anything above than that is just a waste of money and investment.

Though I as an Indian ain't complaining. 



ghazaliy2k said:


> DO YOU NOW HOW NUKES CHANGE ECONOMIC SITUATION ?



I do.

They exacerbate an already precarious economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

GodlessBastard said:


> Good news for India. We can escalate the arms race and drive Pakistan further down into the hole of debt and despair. Every dollar Pakistan spends on nukes is one less dollar spent on developing the country.
> 
> India's economy is 10 times larger than Pakistan's. We can afford to win the arms race by spending at just 2.5% of GDP. If Pakistan continues this ill-concieved desire to "match" India, when it is miles behind in every area, it will suffer the same fate as the erstwhile Soviet Union.
> 
> EDIT: I do hope you all realize that the point of this report is to spur an Indian response...



In the pool of hatred you guys become very delusional. 

You seriously think that by getting 1000 nukes by you guys, we are also gonna make a 1000 nukes ?? 

Either we are that stupid or you guys are stupid enough to think that way. 

We are in no competition with you, you make whatever you guys want and how much you want. 

As for us, we have a certain number to achieve, the break even point, the number of nukes which we want, can sustain and take care of them. That number may be 150 or 200 and after that it will stop and the deterrence level would be achieved as the number is more then enough to let the enemy know that even if we loose some of the warheads in war, not all can be taken down and there would be sufficient number of the missiles to be launched. 

So the game is not of numbers, rather for us its to reach a certain deterrence level which we can sustain and afford without implications. 


Anyway, best of luck with your hate filled wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

indianrabbit said:


> Sorry all he might be doing corruption which can hurt you economically, but I guess destruction is done by people of Pakistan itself. He is just someone you want to blame.
> 
> Support for Qdari is so rampant.



sorry to say but truth is blaming him or musharraf is not right
cuz they did their best be postive not even neutral if u are frm sindh don't blame zia-ul-haq or musharaff or shariff and if u are punjabi dont blame zardari,gillani its actually a propaganda to destablize the could be anyone even iran is not sincere to us bcoz of shia-izm and sunni-ism.


----------



## alimobin memon

1st of all be proud that we both the india and pakistan got freedom in same way 
and pakistani's if say that we go less aid at time of indepence but look at the size of india it deserved thrice than us.
simple words (shame on our neighbouring countries we are far younger to them yet we are good punch to westerns) long live sub-continent !!!
pak 7th largest
india 4th largest
shabash!!!
i hope 1 day we will realise its westerns who wants both the countries to fight to death .......... kashmir dispute is just a excuse made by british in 1947.......


----------



## aks18

notorious ausiee said:


> bro why u want me to call you a kid coz i know you are not a kid start behaving like it from today and the thing is i am not saying pakistan is not big markete for trade i am asking what is your status as a exporter in the world





dont act like kid pakistan have alot of things to offer the world for exports we have one of the finest textile stuff in pakistan we are exporting sports equipment which are one of the best in world we are one of the largest producer of dairy products , we are one of the world's largest producer of mango , *rice 11th largest producer , apricot 3rd largest producer , Buffalo Milk 2nd largest producer , Chickpea 3rd largest producer ,Dates 5th largest producer ,mango 6th largest producer ,Onion, dry 4th largest producer ,Oranges 11th largest producer , Sugarcane (5th) , Tangerines, mandarin orange, clementine 9th largest producer , Wheat 10th largest producer ,,, pakistan's huge area is not cultivated * we are also exporting cement to ur mahan bahart 

other are frozen juices , Industrial organic chemicals , Sporting n camping apparel, footwear n gear we have more military exports than urz , our IT exports are also rising fast 3 billion dollars of IT exports per year* .In 2007, Pakistan was for the first time featured in the Global Services Location Index by A.T. Kearney and was rated as the 30th best location for offshoring By 2009, Pakistan had improved its rank by ten places to reach 20th.
*

*Pakistan is ranked 4th in terms of broadband Internet growth in the world, as the subscriber base of broadband Internet has been increasing rapidly. The rankings are released by Point Topic Global broadband analysis, a global research centre *


*Pakistan is an emerging market for automobiles and automotive parts offers immense business and investment opportunities. The total contribution of Auto industry to GDP in 2007 is 2.8% which is likely to increase up to 5.6% in the next 5 years. Auto sector presently, contributes 16% to the manufacturing sector which also is expected to increase 25% in the next 7 years.[52] Car ownership in Pakistan has risen by 40% per annum since 2001.* 


its enough or u want sum more ??

its just coz of our poor leadership that we are unable to catch good place in big export markets .... it doest mean pakistan is nothing 

why u forgeting our journey of pakistan was started from nill position while u were having better infrastructure and more industries after partition .. 

long live pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

Pakistan's exports increased more than 100% from $7.5 billion in 1999 to stand at $18 billion in the financial year 2007-2008.[90][91]

Pakistan exports rice, kinnows, mangoes, furniture, cotton fiber, cement, tiles, marble, textiles, clothing, leather goods, sports goods (renowned for footballs/soccer balls), surgical instruments, electrical appliances, software, carpets, rugs, ice cream, livestock meat, chicken, powdered milk, wheat, seafood (especially shrimp/prawns), vegetables, processed food items, Pakistani-assembled Suzukis (to Afghanistan and other countries), defense equipment , salt, onyx, engineering goods, and many other items. *Pakistan produces and exports cements to Asia and the Middle East. In August 2007, Pakistan started exporting cement to India *to fill in the shortage there caused by the building boom.[92] Russia is a growing market for Pakistani exporters. In 2009/2010 the export target of Pakistan was US $20 billion.

dnt ask me now what we have and dnt have to offer the world


----------



## rissriva

aks18 said:


> Pakistan's exports increased more than 100% from $7.5 billion in 1999 to stand at $18 billion in the financial year 2007-2008.[90][91]
> 
> Pakistan exports rice, kinnows, mangoes, furniture, cotton fiber, cement, tiles, marble, textiles, clothing, leather goods, sports goods (renowned for footballs/soccer balls), surgical instruments, electrical appliances, software, carpets, rugs, ice cream, livestock meat, chicken, powdered milk, wheat, seafood (especially shrimp/prawns), vegetables, processed food items, Pakistani-assembled Suzukis (to Afghanistan and other countries), defense equipment , salt, onyx, engineering goods, and many other items. *Pakistan produces and exports cements to Asia and the Middle East. In August 2007, Pakistan started exporting cement to India *to fill in the shortage there caused by the building boom.[92] Russia is a growing market for Pakistani exporters. In 2009/2010 the export target of Pakistan was US $20 billion.
> 
> dnt ask me now what we have and dnt have to offer the world



Totally agree with you..that pakistan has lot to offer to the world. But the biggest hurdle to a good pakistan Image is its present image. Terrorism and Extremist Islam is posing a serious threate to Pakistan's existence. A lot of people in paskistan who are un-employed can easily be brainwashed and can be diverted to terror activities. Let the govt of Pakistan show some responsible sens and have a fair tarde with India.. a lot of unemployment problem in Pakistan will be solved..take my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

bhagathsingh said:


> that is a shameful statement -"US " runs our budget".



its not shame to accept the truth.... after all they threat us time and again to send us back to stone age if we dont bow down to their demands......Dont you see that IMF and World bank is alwayz here to dictate us in our budget formation and money lending for our budget deficits...
so IMF is going to suffer and not us...


----------



## American Pakistani

Karthic Sri said:


> And what did nukes do to improve the situation, even then ?
> 
> Did it decrease illiteracy,increase the HDI of people or decrease corruption ??
> 
> Nukes maybe necessary but only as a minimum credible deterrent. Anything above than that is just a waste of money and investment.
> 
> Though I as an Indian ain't complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> They exacerbate an already precarious economy.



I never said Pakistan is doing very excellent job, read my posts in some begining pages, i wrote Pakistan should not close its eyes from defence but it should develop itself in the same pace too so we can get rid of aid's & loans etc.


----------



## American Pakistani

rissriva said:


> Totally agree with you..that pakistan has lot to offer to the world. But the biggest hurdle to a good pakistan Image is its present image. Terrorism and Extremist Islam is posing a serious threate to Pakistan's existence. A lot of people in paskistan who are un-employed can easily be brainwashed and can be diverted to terror activities. Let the govt of Pakistan show some responsible sens and have a fair tarde with India.. a lot of unemployment problem in Pakistan will be solved..take my words.



I agree with you terrorism & exteremism is cancer for Pakistan & for this Pakistan needs industrial revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

it only means india has hidden its nuke production more efficiently. 

nukes wont ever be used unless pak attacks first....and i've said a lot of things about pakistanis, but there's one thing i'll stand by....they are NOT dumb enough to start a nuke...

only probable scenario is...if a jihadi fanatic gets hold of the pakistani state....dont think usa would let it happen though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

silentinksoldier said:


> it only means india has hidden its nuke production more efficiently.
> 
> nukes wont ever be used unless pak attacks first....and i've said a lot of things about pakistanis, but there's one thing i'll stand by....they are NOT dumb enough to start a nuke...
> 
> *only probable scenario is...if a jihadi fanatic gets hold of the pakistani state....dont think usa would let it happen though*




tell me one thing .. how can few thousand jihadiz capture a country with population of 170 million ??? and with one of the strongest military of world ??? dnt tell me jihadis also have nuclear scientist who know how to assemble missiles and how to fix war heads


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

aks18 said:


> tell me one thing .. how can few thousand jihadiz capture a country with population of 170 million ???



The real strength of these _jihadiz_ is not their ability to engage , a professional military, conventionally but their ability to brainwash people,especially the youth.


----------



## aks18

Bombensturm said:


> The real strength of these _jihadiz_ is not their ability to engage , a professional military, conventionally but their ability to brainwash people,especially the youth.




 if jihadis have such capability why they dnt make a political party and take votes by brain washing our youth


----------



## KS

silentinksoldier said:


> *it only means india has hidden its nuke production more efficiently. *
> 
> nukes wont ever be used unless pak attacks first....and i've said a lot of things about pakistanis, but there's one thing i'll stand by....they are NOT dumb enough to start a nuke...
> 
> only probable scenario is...if a jihadi fanatic gets hold of the pakistani state....dont think usa would let it happen though



India has hidden ?? You must be kidding.

The whole world out there knows what the six (or seven) specified military reactors are doing - churning out material for nukes.

But the difference is they dont care about it and there are a myriad reasons for it.


----------



## aks18

you should know vote bank of religious parties has gone too much down in recent years


----------



## SpArK

We are three times bigger .. so needs only 1/3 rd of the nukes..

ie 35+.. if we have more.. they are surplus.


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.

anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.

and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
and also spend the remaining on economy development


----------



## ares

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know* how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> *and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



Economic, military , trade sanctions for next hundred years.


----------



## SpArK

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



*Sell it where? e-bay?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



Are you serious with that post?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pandamonkey

soooooooooooooooooo whatttttttttttttt???? why are so many of you morons so proud of the fact that we have more nukes then india??? Look at how many thinks India is better at. In the next 25, 30 years India will be a super power. Indians have already started the journay towards space and the universe. One the other hand we pakis can't even provide electricity for 2 hours out of the day. our country is torn apart from self made terrorism, yet you idiots are so proud of 110 nucksssss!!!!!!!!!!! moronssssssssssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silentinksoldier

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



nice one.....my kid sister would like to buy one....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



do that and your not going be buying nor selling anything from/to any one let alone join anything


----------



## khurasaan1

SpArK said:


> *Sell it where? e-bay?*



yes ..nice idea...


----------



## Safriz

isn't it about time Pakistan should conduct some more nuclear tests?
Hasn't been one for too long

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umair86pk

i wish instead of 110 we should have 1100 so the whole world shake with the fear of Muslim Nuclear bomb of Pakistan. All the crap of Pak nukes not secure is bullshit our nukes are more secure than uncle sams nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

AUz said:


> ^^^ Well Pakistan will *never* accept India as the *only* regional power of South Asia.India should now stop living in dream of ONLY regional power of S.Asia



Well we are alreay an Asian power,so stop living in the past.


----------



## KS

umair86pk said:


> i wish instead of 110 we should have 1100 so the whole world shake with the fear of Muslim Nuclear bomb of Pakistan. All the crap of Pak nukes not secure is bullshit our nukes are more secure than uncle sams nukes.





safriz said:


> isn't it about time Pakistan should conduct some more nuclear tests?
> Hasn't been one for too long



I pray to good Lord that you two be made the President and PM of Pakistan respectively, ASAP.


----------



## Guli Danda

Are you guys crazy?
South Asian power?
Oh camon India is already an Asian power,Japan is declining,we are the 2nd fastest growing economy,3rd largest economy in Asia n 4th largest in world(PPP) so where does the question of being a power in S.Asia comes out?
Pakistanis are certainly puking out jealousy


----------



## aks18

Guli Danda said:


> Are you guys crazy?
> South Asian power?
> Oh camon India is already an Asian power,Japan is declining,we are the 2nd fastest growing economy,3rd largest economy in Asia n 4th largest in world(PPP) so where does the question of being a power in S.Asia comes out?
> Pakistanis are certainly puking out jealousy





welcome to pdf


----------



## IND151

farhan_9909 said:


> *Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.*
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



* so any discount if someone buys all 55 nukes ? any offer like " buy 55 nukes and get 10 nukes for free !"*


----------



## Guli Danda

aks18 said:


> welcome to pdf



Sorry i am already 4-5 months in it.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

pandamonkey said:


> soooooooooooooooooo whatttttttttttttt???? why are so many of you morons so proud of the fact that we have more nukes then india??? Look at how many thinks India is better at. In the next 25, 30 years India will be a super power. Indians have already started the journay towards space and the universe. One the other hand we pakis can't even provide electricity for 2 hours out of the day. our country is torn apart from self made terrorism, yet you idiots are so proud of 110 nucksssss!!!!!!!!!!! moronssssssssssssssssssssssss



NA - SHUKREY. . . . the way you are talking about nuclear missiles; it seems that you make it at home and it is no big thing. . . 

- - As far as the issue of India being ahead of us is concerned; it is because even if their political leaders are similar in wrong doings like our political leaders, Indian leaders unlike our leaders are sincere with their nation. . .

For your info when Gen. Pervez Musharaff was President. Dr. A.Q Khan told him that Pakistan is now in position to start its own space program, but he rejected it.

*I thank the Indian authorities for rejecting Pervez's visa. . .*


----------



## Guli Danda

Pakistans size.
Nukes required to blow up entire Pakistan into pieces.
India's size and the same.

*India's army and tech.
Pakistan's army and tech.

India's navy size and tech.
Pakistans navy size and tech.

IAF's size and tech.
PAF's size and tech.

Calculate the data and be logical.

Your answers will be answered by yourself!!
*

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




SANABIL MIRZA said:


> NA - SHUKREY. . . . the way you are talking about nuclear missiles; it seems that you make it at home and it is no big thing. . .
> 
> - - As far as the issue of India being ahead of us is concerned; it is because even if their political leaders are similar in wrong doings like our political leaders, Indian leaders unlike our leaders are sincere with their nation. . .
> 
> For your info when Gen. Pervez Musharaff was President. Dr. A.Q Khan told him that Pakistan is now in position to start its own space program, but he rejected it.
> 
> *I thank the Indian authorities for rejecting Pervez's visa. . .*



You and Pervez are not welcome.


----------



## monitor

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



You must be kidding brother .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

Fact is that its NOT the size of your DICKK that matters but always how you use it!! We Pakistanis not only know how to use it well but by this report have couple of inches to spare also in comparison to our cousins across the border!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

XYON said:


> Fact is that its NOT the size of your DICKK that matters but always how you use it!! We Pakistanis not only know how to use it well but by this report have couple of inches to spare also in comparison to our cousins across the border!



I really liked this post made by one of my favorite posters.


Kinetic said:


> The people in dharavi live in much better way than 99% of you. They have good average income. Mumbai has GDP more than whole Pakistan's.
> 
> Mumbai's GDP: $209 billion
> Pakistan's GDP: $177 billion
> 
> Mumbai's stock exchanges market capital: $ 2300 billion
> Pakistan's stock exchanges market capital: ~$ 65 billion


----------



## aakash_2410

American Pakistani said:


> US & Europe should open their markets for all Pakistani goods & made them tax free to support the economy of Pakistan.



No offence but what will you guys export? Supreme quality basmati rice? looool

'During the 1960s, Pakistan was seen as a model of economic development around the world, and there was much praise for its economic progression. Karachi was seen as an economic role model around the world, and there was much praise for the way its economy was progressing. Many countries sought to emulate Pakistan's economic planning strategy and one of them, South Korea, copied the city's second "Five-Year Plan" and World Financial Center in Seoul is designed and modeled after Karachi.'

And actually pakistan's GDP should be growing faster than India's because 'Ease of doing business index' in pakistan [85] is much lower than india's [139]. So, stop blaming us for EVERYTHING bad that happens in your country blame your leadership.
Ease of Doing Business Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aakash_2410

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan should sell 55 nuclear weapons.means half of total.
> 
> anyone know how much we earn after selling 55 to different nation.
> 
> and then spend this money on JF-17 upgradation and join J-20 program.
> and also spend the remaining on economy development



hahaha man. Hat's off to your logic! If your country has people like you in government than you don't need us as your nemesis. lool What a superb plan 'self destruction'? lool.

And don't worry A.Q.Khan has taken care of that till certain extent already.


----------



## aks18

> The people in dharavi live in much better way than 99% of you. They have good average income. Mumbai has GDP more than whole Pakistan's.
> 
> Mumbai's GDP: $209 billion
> Pakistan's GDP: $177 billion
> 
> Mumbai's stock exchanges market capital: $ 2300 billion
> Pakistan's stock exchanges market capital: ~$ 65 billion




dont compare living standards i can surely say we are better than u  see the size of ur country and u comparing it with much smaller country in gdp terms  what about the 800 million poors who are earning even lower than the africans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

aakash_2410 said:


> No offence but what will you guys export? Supreme quality basmati rice? looool
> 
> 'During the 1960s, Pakistan was seen as a model of economic development around the world, and there was much praise for its economic progression. Karachi was seen as an economic role model around the world, and there was much praise for the way its economy was progressing. Many countries sought to emulate Pakistan's economic planning strategy and one of them, South Korea, copied the city's second "Five-Year Plan" and World Financial Center in Seoul is designed and modeled after Karachi.'
> 
> And actually pakistan's GDP should be growing faster than India's because 'Ease of doing business index' in pakistan [85] is much lower than india's [139]. So, stop blaming us for EVERYTHING bad that happens in your country blame your leadership.
> Ease of Doing Business Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





starting business with ease a part . how can u run a business with out electricity and gas ??? industries are closing on daily bases in faisalabad just bcoz of electricity and gas shortage industries in our textile hub are not even getting gas for constantly 2 days a week


----------



## Storm Force

EVERY SINGLE THREAD AND EVERY SINGLE POST regardless of topic keeps coming back to Indian poor people Or the tiny Pakistan economy.

Stick to the Topic

Pakistan has 110 Nukes !!!!!!!!!!!!!! DISCUSS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Farhan -- selling nuclear weapons is not like selling timber or bales of cotton; for God's sakes yaar.

what logic is this

Pakistan is not some rogue country that aims to break international treaties and be in such gross violation of international norms and standards. The AQ Khan episode was bad enough, albeit it is a closed chapter now that has met its conclusion. And that was just over centrifuge cascade designs; selling nukes would highly isolate Pakistan and get us sanctions and more un-needed attention

im not sure if your post was serious or just to be funny, but be rational bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

aks18 said:


> starting business with ease a part . how can u run a business with out electricity and gas ??? industries are closing on daily bases in faisalabad just bcoz of electricity and gas shortage industries in our textile hub are not even getting gas for constantly 2 days a week



That's exactly what I'm trying to say. Your country's economy is meant to be more powerful than ours because of your natural resources. China started it's economic reforms 1975, India's economy was nearly bankrupt in 1990 but we started economic reforms in 1991 inspired by china. And it has been more than 60 years of independence and you guys still have 'british mehsul' system for farmers and land lords.

So, I don't think it's nukes that you need. You guys need stable government with good leadership for your country.


----------



## Meengla

Without even reading what others are saying above, I am going to say what I feel about this. I may get labelled this or that--so be it!
I think it is stupid to these numbers of nukes! Why on Earth?! If North Korea can effectively deter an invasion by firing 'dud' nuke-capable missiles then, for Pakistan's sake, less than 10 well hidden, guarded would have been enough not only against India but also against any other powers.

Imagine the amount of resources that went into producing these weapons-of-no-use. Imagine how much resources go into maintaining and protecting them. 

In an ideal world EVERYONE be required to get rid of their nukes. Sure, they worked for a few decades in the Cold War as deterrents but this is not the Cold War and we do have lots of 'Non State Actors' (in Pakistan) and officials like Major Parmud (spp? India) and elsewhere. I am afraid we humans will end up using them one day if we have them around. That is human history. Memories run short and tragedies run long.

Stop this madness. Dismantle most of these and use the material for real 'peaceful use' if possible.


----------



## ANG

Dear All, this is an interesting article. Take care.

Pakistan?s nukes: How many are enough? &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## khurasaan1

Meengla said:


> Without even reading what others are saying above, I am going to say what I feel about this. I may get labelled this or that--so be it!
> I think it is stupid to these numbers of nukes! Why on Earth?! If North Korea can effectively deter an invasion by firing 'dud' nuke-capable missiles then, for Pakistan's sake, less than 10 well hidden, guarded would have been enough not only against India but also against any other powers.
> 
> Imagine the amount of resources that went into producing these weapons-of-no-use. Imagine how much resources go into maintaining and protecting them.
> 
> In an ideal world EVERYONE be required to get rid of their nukes. Sure, they worked for a few decades in the Cold War as deterrents but this is not the Cold War and we do have lots of 'Non State Actors' (in Pakistan) and officials like Major Parmud (spp? India) and elsewhere. I am afraid we humans will end up using them one day if we have them around. That is human history. Memories run short and tragedies run long.
> 
> Stop this madness. Dismantle most of these and use the material for real 'peaceful use' if possible.



In other way u think that the USA, Russia and UK are stupid and dumb to have more than us
come on man be realistic...for freedom u gotta match everybody...


----------



## alimobin memon

wooohooo!! MR.hero we have only 20%of agricurtural exports we export other stuff's tooo!!!


----------



## Guli Danda

aks18 said:


> dont compare living standards i can surely say we are better than u  see the size of ur country and u comparing it with much smaller country in gdp terms  what about the 800 million poors who are earning even lower than the africans



wow another paistanti was saying 400 millions,you just doubled it!Some say 99 % But what i will say is:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...ell-ahead-pakistan-world-bank-imf-report.html


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Guli Danda said:


> You and Pervez are not welcome.



Thank you for Pervez but as far as I am concerned; I am in no mood to even visit india, so thank you again. . .


----------



## aks18

Guli Danda said:


> wow another paistanti was saying 400 millions,you just doubled it!Some say 99 % But what i will say is:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...ell-ahead-pakistan-world-bank-imf-report.html




o come on why dont u write 800 million poors figure u will find alot of links related to indian poor people  different sources say different things most of the sources claim that 800 million people are poor in india


----------



## gowthamraj

^ means 80 percent people are poor in India. I live here long time and did't see for every 100 people 80 are in poor. But opposite i barely see every 10 out of 100 are poor and i did't seen anybody in hunger like shown in your media


----------



## Chogy

As frightening as it is, the nuclear deterrent has apparently prevented large-scale warfare for decades now. Look at the period between 1914 and 1945, when industrial-scale wars were waged that killed hundreds of millions. Wars since have remained limited. Whether this can be attributed to nukes is open to debate, but I think they played a role in preventing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

aakash_2410 said:


> No offence but what will you guys export? Supreme quality basmati rice? looool
> 
> 'During the 1960s, Pakistan was seen as a model of economic development around the world, and there was much praise for its economic progression. Karachi was seen as an economic role model around the world, and there was much praise for the way its economy was progressing. Many countries sought to emulate Pakistan's economic planning strategy and one of them, South Korea, copied the city's second "Five-Year Plan" and World Financial Center in Seoul is designed and modeled after Karachi.'
> 
> And actually pakistan's GDP should be growing faster than India's because 'Ease of doing business index' in pakistan [85] is much lower than india's [139]. So, stop blaming us for EVERYTHING bad that happens in your country blame your leadership.
> Ease of Doing Business Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Pakistan have alot more other than agriculture products, one of our member post huge list few pages back, check if interested.
As for ease of doing buisness, the corrupt govt is doing nothing for electricity, they should start building solar powerplants on priority bases.


----------



## alimobin memon

aakash_2410 said:


> No offence but what will you guys export? Supreme quality basmati rice? looool
> 
> 'During the 1960s, Pakistan was seen as a model of economic development around the world, and there was much praise for its economic progression. Karachi was seen as an economic role model around the world, and there was much praise for the way its economy was progressing. Many countries sought to emulate Pakistan's economic planning strategy and one of them, South Korea, copied the city's second "Five-Year Plan" and World Financial Center in Seoul is designed and modeled after Karachi.'
> 
> And actually pakistan's GDP should be growing faster than India's because 'Ease of doing business index' in pakistan [85] is much lower than india's [139]. So, stop blaming us for EVERYTHING bad that happens in your country blame your leadership.
> Ease of Doing Business Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



wooohooo!! MR.hero we have only 20%of agricurtural exports we export other stuff's tooo!!!


----------



## aakash_2410

aks18 said:


> o come on why dont u write 800 million poors figure u will find alot of links related to indian poor people  different sources say different things most of the sources claim that 800 million people are poor in india



hahaha Then India's poors must be increasing than whole world's population?! looool It's just 25% of our total population [and this was in 2007 since than our economy has increased at the rate of more than 8% for three years so current figures must be lower than that]?!
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2046.html
This is CIA factbook?! 

Which is 270 million. So according to you if it is 800 million is 25% of our population than our population is something around 3.2 BILLION? haha man you've gotta get your facts right.


----------



## aks18

aakash_2410 said:


> hahaha Then India's poors must be increasing than whole world's population?! looool It's just 25% of our total population [and this was in 2007 since than our economy has increased at the rate of more than 8% for three years so current figures must be lower than that]?!
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2046.html
> This is CIA factbook?!
> 
> Which is 270 million. So according to you if it is 800 million is 25% of our population than our population is something around 3.2 BILLION? haha man you've gotta get your facts right.


 


Yet the recent report on Conditions of Work and Promotion of Livelihoods in the Unorganised Sector presented to the government by the National Commission for Enterprises in the Unorganised Sector in August gives an unnerving picture. It appears that the number of extremely poor, having a monthly per capita consumer expenditure of up to three-fourths of the official poverty line of Rs 8.90 per day has come down from 31 per cent to 21 per cent. But the number of marginally poor and vulnerable has gone up significantly  *they constitute 77 per cent of the population, a total of 836 million people having an income roughly below $2 in PPP terms. *

800 million people



* India is home to one-third of the worlds poor, who make up 42 percent of the more than 1 billion Indian people.
* Out of India's population, 76 percent  800 million people  live below the poverty line of $2.50 a day. 
* About 87 percent of poor rural farmers still do not have access to formal credit. Although Indian MFIs reach an impressive 15 million borrowers, total demand estimates are more than 90 million poor.

India | Grameen Foundation



i would trust more indian links then cia  dnt tell me with rate of 8% growth u have taken out ur more then half of 800 million poor people


----------



## applesauce

aks18 said:


> Yet the recent report on Conditions of Work and Promotion of Livelihoods in the Unorganised Sector presented to the government by the National Commission for Enterprises in the Unorganised Sector in August gives an unnerving picture. It appears that the number of extremely poor, having a monthly per capita consumer expenditure of up to three-fourths of the official poverty line of Rs 8.90 per day has come down from 31 per cent to 21 per cent. But the number of marginally poor and vulnerable has gone up significantly  *they constitute 77 per cent of the population, a total of 836 million people having an income roughly below $2 in PPP terms. *
> 
> 800 million people
> 
> 
> 
> * India is home to one-third of the worlds poor, who make up 42 percent of the more than 1 billion Indian people.
> * Out of India's population, 76 percent  800 million people  live below the poverty line of $2.50 a day.
> * About 87 percent of poor rural farmers still do not have access to formal credit. Although Indian MFIs reach an impressive 15 million borrowers, total demand estimates are more than 90 million poor.
> 
> India | Grameen Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> i would trust more indian links then cia  dnt tell me with rate of 8% growth u have taken out ur more then half of 800 million poor people


 
maybe the difference in you twos reports is what we define as poor, you show $2.50 his post might be for under $1 a day


----------



## RazorMC

The simple fact is that we're both poor.

Problem is that India has been spending millions in hiding this fact through India Inc and Incredible India messages.

As for Pakistan, well our corrupt officials are a major cause of poverty. We lose billions everyday in corruption. Our govt. is printing currency notes which lowers the value of the Rupee, making things expensive while lowering people's wealth and asset values.

India's poverty has its growth as a serious factor. Boom in one sector raises costs all around.

PS: I forgot, nuclear deterrence has proven itself in preventing large-scale wars at least.


----------



## lamdafriend

it is true that pakistan has numerical superiority over its no.of nukes.it is also moving further with its nukes programs including feasing tritium.

pakistan sees its nukes as the best way to win over india ,in case of an war outbreak.

pakistan has also teken intelligent measures including distributing its nukes throughout th country.


----------



## lamdafriend

india ,is clearly confident on its own armed force's capability.india is sure that it can take down pakistan without the use if nukes.its no first use policy shows this confidence.pakistan on the the other hand sees its nukes as the only way to take down india.

india has got better deleivery systems:
agni 3(3500 km range)
shaurya(canister launched,hypersonic,300 km)
prithvi series
klub series submarine launced missiles
poppeye " " " "


dassault mirage 2000,
jaguar,sukhoi 30 etc(the list is incomplete)

pakistan has almost equivalent missile systems includeing the shaheens(2500 km) ,but in other modes of delivery systems ,india leads clearly.
the aircraft delevery systems are'nt so impressive-nanchang q 5(mig19's chinese version),f-16s etc.


----------



## lamdafriend

india also has better defence systems-good sam systems,anti-ballistic program(some thing pak is yet to achieve)


----------



## lamdafriend

dear friends,
neither india nor pakistan is going to use its nukes against each other.
both countries are immediate neighbours and if any one of them uses the nukes its gonna affect both the nations for generations to come. the winds are gonna carry the radioactive clouds to other nations too.further,several rivers originating from himalayas(india) continue to pakistan.
so lets live in peace,for the sake of generations to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazorMC

the main thing to remember that Pakistan's full offensive and defensive capabilities are not even disclosed.

Pakistan's seemingly smaller size is a key factor in it's ability to mobilize quickly and scan a large area with less number of radars.

One more thing, Pakistan has already begun preparing for second-strike capability in case of nuclear war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

lamdafriend said:


> india ,is clearly confident on its own armed force's capability.india is sure that it can take down pakistan without the use if nukes.its no first use policy shows this confidence.pakistan on the the other hand sees its nukes as the only way to take down india.
> 
> india has got better deleivery systems:
> agni 3(3500 km range)
> shaurya(canister launched,hypersonic,300 km)
> prithvi series
> klub series submarine launced missiles
> poppeye " " " "
> 
> 
> dassault mirage 2000,
> jaguar,sukhoi 30 etc(the list is incomplete)
> 
> pakistan has almost equivalent missile systems includeing the shaheens(2500 km) ,but in other modes of delivery systems ,india leads clearly.
> the aircraft delevery systems are'nt so impressive-nanchang q 5(mig19's chinese version),f-16s etc.


 


shaurya is hypersonic same as our ghaznavi both have same ranges


----------



## lamdafriend

aks18 said:


> shaurya is hypersonic same as our ghaznavi both have same ranges


 
brother,
where shaurya scores is that,it is a canister launced missile.
ie, it can be stored underground for a long period without any maintenance,and can be launced instantly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Now Pak must concentrate on achieving ICBM, Naval Missile launch capability and an advanced and long range anti aircraft and anti Ballistic Missile air defence system and it will definitely make it a force to reckon with and an advance defence capability nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

lamdafriend said:


> india ,is clearly confident on its own armed force's capability.india is sure that it can take down pakistan without the use if nukes.its no first use policy shows this confidence.pakistan on the the other hand sees its nukes as the only way to take down india.
> 
> india has got better deleivery systems:
> agni 3(3500 km range)
> shaurya(canister launched,hypersonic,300 km)
> prithvi series
> klub series submarine launced missiles
> poppeye " " " "
> 
> 
> dassault mirage 2000,
> jaguar,sukhoi 30 etc(the list is incomplete)
> 
> pakistan has almost equivalent missile systems includeing the shaheens(2500 km) ,but in other modes of delivery systems ,india leads clearly.
> the aircraft delevery systems are'nt so impressive-nanchang q 5(mig19's chinese version),f-16s etc.


looks like paks don't have any ways to deliver the nukes!lol! Thanks lamda!
Paks are still operating mig 19!


----------



## SMC

LOL LOL LOL HAHAHAHA


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan Soon to Have More Nuclear Weapons than Britain: But Still Foreign Aid Flows | British National Party


Pakistan's Nuclear Lead Over The UK - UK's #1 Community: Navy, Marines, Army, RAF



Code:


PAKISTAN is on the verge of overtaking Britain as the world&#8217;s fifth largest nuclear power at a time when the turbulent country faces an unprecedented threat from extremists.

American intelligence agencies believe that Pakistan now has more than 100 deployed nuclear weapons, an increase of nearly 40 per cent in two years.

Only the U.S., Russia, France and China now have bigger nuclear arsenals than Pakistan, which says it needs more weapons to counter the more conventional military strength of its neighbour, India.


safriz says;

Pakistan's nuclear arsenal may be even more effective than Britain's as they got megaton size bombs while Pakistan has a collection of kiloton size mini nukes..A megaton bomb loses most of its destructive power in digging a crater and blowing soot in the stratosphere but if the same amount of explosive power is distributed into multitude of mini warheads,the destructive force can be used with much more efficiency.


----------



## Areesh

acetophenol said:


> looks like paks don't have any ways to deliver the nukes!lol! Thanks lamda!
> Paks are still operating mig 19!


 
Lollzzz. WTF!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rohailmalhi

Areesh said:


> Lollzzz. WTF!!!


 
Plz dont feed the idiot troll .Ignore him if u can coz that troll will do nothing but to derail the thread.

@Topic : I think American are just creating hype to justify there deal with India and not with Pakistan by showing the world tht we waste our money and our resources in atomic bombs than to make electricity out of the Nuclear fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

nothing to delover nukes,migs?? totally owned dude  ignorance is bliss


----------



## acetophenol

i am sorry for the offensive post above.i was in a fit of rage when i found an old thread telling the dhruv was a copy.i am sorry,frankly.


----------



## acetophenol

but considering the info lamda gave,doesn't we have better delivery systems?


----------



## ashok321

India has plutonium advantage over Pakistan's Uranium bombs....


----------



## TheSeeker

American Pakistani said:


> If the foreign powers like US,UK wants Pakistan stable they should co-operate more & more for the economy of Pakistan & deal Pakistan like they deal with India because Pakistan will never accept India as regional power of SouthAsia. US & Europe should open their markets for all Pakistani goods & made them tax free to support the economy of Pakistan, because Pakistanis dont want aids & loans they want buisness & they want to earn themselves.



before demanding from other countries for opportunities pakistan must maintain law and order.inner stability.You people are facing huge civir war and blaming to others.good business relation depends upon your inner stability and cooperation.India has maintained that and so she deserves it....


----------



## dearone4u_22

LOLllllllll INdia & US at it Again ..Yeda banke pedha kaha rahe hai


----------



## TheSeeker

Ababeel said:


> Now Pak must concentrate on achieving ICBM, Naval Missile launch capability and an advanced and long range anti aircraft and anti Ballistic Missile air defence system and it will definitely make it a force to reckon with and an advance defence capability nation.



and why not BD.Bd also achieve ICBM and Naval Missiles.


----------



## Hyperion

10 years and the number remains constant @ 110 nukes. _Ho hee na jaye! _


----------



## Bratva

ashok321 said:


> India has plutonium advantage over Pakistan's Uranium bombs....



before making such statments, do you even considerd the nuclear cruise missile and Tactical 60 KM Battle field nuke of Pakistan? And can uranium bombs be adjusted in such small warheads?

Advancements in plutonium warheads had enabled Pak to arm cruise missiles and 60 KM missile with atmoic warhead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

mafiya said:


> before making such statments, do you even considerd the nuclear cruise missile and Tactical 60 KM Battle field nuke of Pakistan? And can uranium bombs be adjusted in such small warheads?
> 
> Advancements in plutonium warheads had enabled Pak to arm cruise missiles and 60 KM missile with atmoic warhead



And the Chagai 1 test was based on Uranium or Platinium?


----------



## Viper0011.

AUz said:


> ^^^ Well Pakistan will *never* accept India as the *only* regional power of South Asia.India should now stop living in dream of ONLY regional power of S.Asia



The whole 'regional' power crap.....doesn't matter in this scenario. Both of you are too close to each other and both a nuclear ready nations. So no macho-man scenario will last. Yea, one could say that India is 3-4 times the size of Pakistan but what you'll have in the doom's day scenario is may be 75% Pakistan gone and 40% India gone. BUT...the Industrial India. Not the fields in Punjab or elsewhere. So, both the nations have to understand where they'd want to go....back to the stone age or forward to 2040!! I'd go towards 2040 and make peace as it doesn't kill anyone and everyone gets a shot at education, prosperity and life. But that's just me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

orangzaib said:


> The whole 'regional' power crap.....doesn't matter in this scenario. Both of you are too close to each other and both a nuclear ready nations. So no macho-man scenario will last. Yea, one could say that India is 3-4 times the size of Pakistan but what you'll have in the doom's day scenario is may be 75% Pakistan gone and 40% India gone. BUT...the Industrial India. Not the fields in Punjab or elsewhere. So, both the nations have to understand where they'd want to go....back to the stone age or forward to 2040!! I'd go towards 2040 and make peace as it doesn't kill anyone and everyone gets a shot at education, prosperity and life. But that's just me.



Your above paragraph is fatally flawed.
India is not 3-4 times the size of Pakistan, its 7-8 times. Look at the geography and the population plus the economy.


----------



## GURU DUTT

mafiya said:


> before making such statments, do you even considerd the nuclear cruise missile and Tactical 60 KM Battle field nuke of Pakistan? And can uranium bombs be adjusted in such small warheads?
> 
> Advancements in plutonium warheads had enabled Pak to arm cruise missiles and 60 KM missile with atmoic warhead



sirji be rest assured we have cruise misslises too(Bhramos and its supersonik too)

BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

India's nuclear capable missiles
Name	Class	Range	Payload	Status
Agni-I	SRBM	700 km	1,000 kg	Operational
Agni-II	MRBM	2,000 km - 3,000 km	500 kg - 1,000 kg	Operational
Agni-III	IRBM	5,000 km	2,490 kg	Inducted
Agni-IV	MRBM	3,000 km - 4,000 km	500 kg - 1,500 kg	Induction by 2014-15
Agni-V	ICBM	5,000 km - 5,800 km	1,500 kg+	Induction by 2014-15
Agni-VI	ICBM	8,000 km - 10,000 km	1,000 kg - 1,400 kg	Under development
Dhanush	SRBM	350 km	500 kg	Developed but not used
Nirbhay	Subsonic Cruise Missile	1,000 km	1000 kg	Under development
Brahmos I	Supersonic Cruise Missile	290 km	300 kg	Operational
Brahmos II	Hypersonic Cruise Missile	290 km	300 kg	Under development
P-70 Ametist	Anti-shipping Missile	65 km	530 kg	Operational
P-270 Moskit	Supersonic Cruise Missile	120 km	320 kg	Operational
Popeye	ASM	78 km	340 kg	Operational
Prithvi-I	SRBM	150 km	1000 kg	Operational
Prithvi-II	SRBM	250 km	500 kg	Operational
Prithvi-III	SRBM	350 km	500 kg	Operational
Sagarika (K-15)	SLBM	700 km - 2,200 km	150 kg - 1000 kg	Awaiting Arihant SSBN's
K-4 mk. 1	SLBM	3,500 km	150 kg - 1000 kg	Under trials
K-4 mk. 2	SLBM	5,000 km	1000 kg	Under development
K-5	SLBM	6,000 km	1000 kg	Under development
Shaurya	TBM	700 km - 2,200 km	150 kg - 1,000 kg	Operational
[edit]Ballistic missiles
and ever heared of prahaar missile system


----------



## SQ8

ashok321 said:


> India has plutonium advantage over Pakistan's Uranium bombs....



Im sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

GURU DUTT said:


> sirji be rest assured we have cruise misslises too(Bhramos and its supersonik too)
> 
> BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> India's nuclear capable missiles
> Name	Class	Range	Payload	Status
> Agni-I	SRBM	700 km	1,000 kg	Operational
> Agni-II	MRBM	2,000 km - 3,000 km	500 kg - 1,000 kg	Operational
> Agni-III	IRBM	5,000 km	2,490 kg	Inducted
> Agni-IV	MRBM	3,000 km - 4,000 km	500 kg - 1,500 kg	Induction by 2014-15
> Agni-V	ICBM	5,000 km - 5,800 km	1,500 kg+	Induction by 2014-15
> Agni-VI	ICBM	8,000 km - 10,000 km	1,000 kg - 1,400 kg	Under development
> Dhanush	SRBM	350 km	500 kg	Developed but not used
> Nirbhay	Subsonic Cruise Missile	1,000 km	1000 kg	Under development
> Brahmos I	Supersonic Cruise Missile	290 km	300 kg	Operational
> Brahmos II	Hypersonic Cruise Missile	290 km	300 kg	Under development
> P-70 Ametist	Anti-shipping Missile	65 km	530 kg	Operational
> P-270 Moskit	Supersonic Cruise Missile	120 km	320 kg	Operational
> Popeye	ASM	78 km	340 kg	Operational
> Prithvi-I	SRBM	150 km	1000 kg	Operational
> Prithvi-II	SRBM	250 km	500 kg	Operational
> Prithvi-III	SRBM	350 km	500 kg	Operational
> Sagarika (K-15)	SLBM	700 km - 2,200 km	150 kg - 1000 kg	Awaiting Arihant SSBN's
> K-4 mk. 1	SLBM	3,500 km	150 kg - 1000 kg	Under trials
> K-4 mk. 2	SLBM	5,000 km	1000 kg	Under development
> K-5	SLBM	6,000 km	1000 kg	Under development
> Shaurya	TBM	700 km - 2,200 km	150 kg - 1,000 kg	Operational
> [edit]Ballistic missiles
> and ever heared of prahaar missile system



yes you have supersonic berhamos, that means indians will live 5 more min than us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

xyxmt said:


> yes you have supersonic berhamos, that means indians will live 5 more min than us



not onli that sir we can cause you much more damage in much less time + we have a real good knowledge f your capabilities and owr millitarry planners are not fools they are spending so much resources in Latest radars and AA betteries of almost all makes and Kinds


----------



## Mech

Oscar said:


> Im sure.



To be fair, you dont really have a clue.


----------



## Cherokee

xyxmt said:


> yes you have supersonic berhamos, that means indians will live 5 more min than us



And we will celebrate in those 5 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Cherokee said:


> And we will celebrate in those 5 minutes



bachhe ki jaan loge kya bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ashok321 said:


> India has plutonium advantage over Pakistan's Uranium bombs....





Mate a nuclear BOMB is a Nuclear Bomb, it doesn't matter if one is made of uranium & the other is made of plutonium, both are made to do only one thing - wipe out entire cities from the face of the earth. We are not comparing IN's P-8Is to PN's P-3Cs here.


----------



## GURU DUTT

arp2041 said:


> Mate a nuclear BOMB is a Nuclear Bomb, it doesn't matter if one is made of uranium & the other is made of plutonium, both are made to do only one thing - wipe out entire cities from the face of the earth. We are not comparing IN's P-8Is to PN's P-3Cs here.



well thats right i guess its a pity that instead of taking pride in owr all health of ones countries freinds from across the border are so proud of the machines which will bring doom to all the mankind including them


----------



## ashok321

Oscar said:


> Im sure.






> The world's first nuclear explosion was achieved with plutonium, a man-made element produced in nuclear reactors.



*Uranium-235 needed to make a bomb:
*
- 15 kilograms: Weight of a solid sphere of 100 percent uranium-235 just large enough to achieve a critical mass with a beryllium reflector. Diameter of such a sphere: 4.48 in (11.4 cm). Diameter of a regulation softball: 3.82 in (9.7 cm). 
- 16 kilograms: Amount needed for an Iraqi bomb design found by UN inspectors. 
- 50 kilograms: Weight of a solid sphere of 100 percent uranium-235 just large enough to achieve a critical mass without a reflector. Diameter of such a sphere: 6.74 in (17.2 cm), comparable to an average honeydew melon. 
*- 60 kilograms: Reported amount used in Hiroshima bomb "Little Boy."* and the yield was?

12.5 KT


*Plutonium needed to make a bomb:
*
- 4 kilograms: Weight of a solid sphere of plutonium just large enough to achieve a critical mass with a beryllium reflector. Diameter of such a sphere: 2.86 in (7.28 cm). Diameter of a regulation baseball: 2.90 in (7.36 cm). 
- 4.4 kilograms: Estimated amount used in Israel's fission bombs. 
- 5 kilograms: Estimated amount needed to manufacture a first-generation fission bomb today. 
*- 6.1 kilograms: Amount used in "Trinity" test in 1945 and in the bomb dropped on Nagasaki.
*
And the yield was?

22 KT


----------



## ashok321

arp2041 said:


> Mate a nuclear BOMB is a Nuclear Bomb, it doesn't matter if one is made of uranium & the other is made of plutonium, both are made to do only one thing - wipe out entire cities from the face of the earth. We are not comparing IN's P-8Is to PN's P-3Cs here.



Apple is a apple - and not an orange.
Dont ya compare one with the other and be a laughing stock.

Learn the big difference between a fission (India) and a fusion (China)

There is KT and there is MT - its a immense destruction power that can change the adversary's thoughts of engaging an enemy with such MT muscles.


----------



## Bratva

ashok321 said:


> And the Chagai 1 test was based on Uranium or Platinium?



6th atomic test was based on plutonium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

hmmm. nuclear minds at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

mafiya said:


> 6th atomic test was based on plutonium



Please substantiate/corroborate, expound on above....


----------



## Bratva

ashok321 said:


> Please substantiate/corroborate, expound on above....



Chagai-II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r3alist

Nuclear bombs dont make a nation, there needs to be a nation to protect for them to have a valid use.

At this rate, they may increasingly become a liability.


----------



## ashok321

mafiya said:


> Chagai-II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Well, according to International observers, the yield was ONLY 2KT.
So whats is the big deal about it?

What impact did pakistan create with such a pony yield?



r3alist said:


> Nuclear bombs dont make a nation, there needs to be a nation to protect for them to have a valid use.
> 
> At this rate, they may increasingly become a liability.



Roll them back...Forget Kahuta.
Thanks for having such a nice thinking.
But, before anything, consult Ummah first.


----------



## Bratva

ashok321 said:


> Well, according to International observers, the yield was ONLY 2KT.
> So whats is the big deal about it?
> 
> *What impact did pakistan create with such a pony yield?*
> 
> 
> Roll them back...Forget Kahuta.
> Thanks for having such a nice thinking.
> But, before anything, consult Ummah first.



Tactical Battlefield Nuke Missiles. A.k.A Nasr. Plus Perfect for cruise missile delivering a tactical nuke with such high precision

and yield recorded in 1998 was 2KT. After 14 years, Advancements must have been made surely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

> The *critical mass of a bare mass sphere of 90% enriched uranium-235 is 52 kg. Correspondingly, the critical mass of a bare mass sphere of plutonium-239 is 810 kg*. The bomb that destroyed Hiroshima used 60 kg of U-235 while the Nagasaki Pu bomb used only 6 kg of Pu-239. Since all Pakistani bomb designs are implosion-type weapons, they will typically use between 1525 kg of U-235 for their cores. Reducing the amount of U-235 in cores from 60 kg in gun-type devices to 25 kg in implosion devices is only possible by using good neutron reflector/tamper material such as beryllium metal, which increases the weight of the bomb. And the uranium, like plutonium, is only usable in the core of a bomb in metallic form.




Talking of mass, yield, the Plutonium wins versus Uranium and for this nobody needs an argument to augment his/her views.


----------



## trident2010

How come reports pin point the numbers of the weapons. 110 doesn't look like a guess?


----------



## ashok321

mafiya said:


> Tactical Battlefield Nuke Missiles. A.k.A Nasr. Plus Perfect for cruise missile delivering a tactical nuke with such high precision
> 
> and yield recorded in 1998 was 2KT. After 14 years, *Advancements must have been made* surely.



Ohh, so, on default, you are banking on future of Pakistan's dubious nuclear activities sans any transparency?

Do you have any credible material to corroborate your frail claim if any?

If there are/were any such improvements to boost your claim - please enlist them.


----------



## Bratva

ashok321 said:


> Ohh, so, on default, you are banking on future of Pakistan's dubious nuclear activities sans any transparency?
> 
> Do you have any credible material to corroborate your frail claim if any?
> 
> If there are/were any such improvements to boost your claim - please enlist them.



Commercial satellite photos of Pakistan Nuclear Complex showing new development activities which shows Plutonium production is priority for us and hence inferred from such activities if Pakistan is boosting its plutonium production than related R&D is also carried out..

P.S. Pray tell us, do India carries out it's dubious nuclear activities with transparency?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

trident2010 said:


> How come reports pin point the numbers of the weapons. 110 doesn't look like a guess?



Talking of reports!
This is done reasonably well with enough material knowledge gained in relative field. 

However, Its talking about Pakistan and not about India, who has more weapon grade material than Pakistan, India has not mated warheads with fissile cores - which remain separated.

India has enough fissile material (Tritium included) to produce about 400 Nuke Bombs. If you take into account of years of plutonium production in India.


----------



## DroneMailini

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *Actually no-one knows How many Nukes India have..! But this is for sure that India have +100 Nukes and a larger fissle material Ready to produce more Nukes in short period of Time.
> 
> And as we have two nuclear armed neighbours then it is for sure that India posses more number of Nuclear weapons then what is actually shown in reports..The number of nukes India have is a Top-secret ..! And only few people will be know out of a billion of us that How many nukes we have(numbers) and where they are stored.
> 
> And now we already got Civil-nuclear deal... So, we can double-fold the number of our nukes in a very short period of time. *



Please don't talk about agreements one of our neighbor was already irritated by the deal, requested their ally to grant a similar deal to them, but they refused, Frustrated by the behavior of their ally they went to have a deal with another person. The danger is some people may try to quote even your post to make a claim that this not good for region.



RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *Actually no-one knows How many Nukes India have..! But this is for sure that India have +100 Nukes and a larger fissle material Ready to produce more Nukes in short period of Time.
> 
> And as we have two nuclear armed neighbours then it is for sure that India posses more number of Nuclear weapons then what is actually shown in reports..The number of nukes India have is a Top-secret ..! And only few people will be know out of a billion of us that How many nukes we have(numbers) and where they are stored.
> 
> And now we already got Civil-nuclear deal... So, we can double-fold the number of our nukes in a very short period of time. *



Please don't talk about agreements one of our neighbor was already irritated by the deal, requested their ally to grant a similar deal to them, but they refused, Frustrated by the behavior of their ally they went to have a deal with another person. The danger is some people may try to quote even your post to make a claim that this not good for region.


----------



## ashok321

mafiya said:


> Commercial satellite photos of Pakistan Nuclear Complex showing new development activities which shows Plutonium production is priority for us and hence inferred from such activities if Pakistan is boosting its plutonium production than related R&D is also carried out..
> 
> P.S. Pray tell us, do India carries out it's dubious nuclear activities with transparency?



Oh my....You omniscient!

Tell me which commercial satellite in the whole world IS capable to determine whether Pakistan Nuclear Complex is doing a development in PU or EU before I consider proceeding further on this with you baby.....

And as for as India is concerned, they have handed out through the media reams of material, where Pakistan comes shy....why?


----------



## Bratva

Google is your best buddy. Search the ISIS report, read it and comeback so we could have mature discussion here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

mafiya said:


> Google is your best buddy. Search the ISIS report, read it and comeback so we could have mature discussion here



Same applies to you too, since, after my post, the onus was on you to produce a rebuttal of your own with coherent, copious and concise stuff on that, if not .....and lo and behold, look at what your infertile mind came up with - in the form of above - El cheapo tactics lol.

You have luxury that I locked horns with you on above subject.

Be happy on this count, if not otherwise.

kahan kahan se chale atte hain ye janab.....

Anyway - khaliwalli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

ashok321 said:


> Same applies to you too, since, after my post, the onus was on you to produce a rebuttal of your own with coherent, copious and concise stuff on that, if not .....and lo and behold, look at what your infertile mind came up with - in the form of above - El cheapo tactics lol.
> 
> You have luxury that I locked horns with you on above subject.
> 
> Be happy on this count, if not otherwise.
> 
> *kahan kahan se chale atte hain ye janab.....
> 
> Anyway - khaliwalli*



Yup a man Who asks what pakistan can achieve from a pony yield when he's been told couple posts back about tactical nuke development. And he has luxury to read about Chaghai-1 but forgot to click Chagai-II tag on same page. A person i clearly remember actively participated in thread about ISIS commercial photography of under development Nuke reactors at nuclear complex.

Yet here we are, A person who says Development of New nuke reacotors does not mean if it's for extracting PU. While if has brain and capacity to resarch he would have known new nuke reactors being developed in the vicinity of Old PU reactor of PAEC exists. 

Yet without doing any effort on his parts he insults other.

Yup as you said,, pata nahi kaha kaha say Jahil log muh utha kar discussion karnay chalay atay hay with half-baked facts and no knowledge of whatsoever about Pake nuke program


Regarding Pakistan transparency of Nuclear program. If you have eyes, You can see sticky threads of Pakistan nuclear History. Pakistan Nuclear Program safety department SPD director discussing the measures they have taken o secure nuclear material and plus all the nuclear sites data exchanged with India and how many people work in sensitive areas blah blah

Damagh ho tmhara to you could have gather from these things that these steps are called transparency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

ashok321 said:


> Ohh, so, on default, you are banking on future of Pakistan's dubious nuclear activities sans any transparency?
> 
> Do you have any credible material to corroborate your frail claim if any?
> 
> If there are/were any such improvements to boost your claim - please enlist them.



You do realize the ludicrous nature of your own argument dont you?
You are expecting a paranoid security state to publish details of its advancements so that somehow your state which tends to beat its chest about every new screwdriver it makes can be compared against?

You want to satisfy your own ego then go ahead.. but stop parroting the same BS and wasting the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

> You are expecting a paranoid security state to publish details of its advancements so that somehow your state which tends to beat its chest about every new screwdriver it makes can be compared against?



Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...-ahead-india-usa-report-19.html#ixzz2IFnrhBbv


The same is equally good vis a vis India and China, why did India give total details of its own nuclear test analysis data to the world after the test - unlike Pakistan, from where hardly anything came forward till today - pound for pound?

Who is hiding what?

Pure gold does not fear the flame.
I can not fight the almighty moderators. I have been warned without a merit.

And I know whats gonna happen next - without being a Nostradum....
Bann me if you so cherish....


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GURU DUTT said:


> not onli that sir we can cause you much more damage in much less time + we have a real good knowledge f your capabilities and owr millitarry planners are not fools they are spending so much resources in Latest radars and AA betteries of almost all makes and Kinds



When the time will come these Batteries will be tested when approx 100s Missiles will be launched in a matter of seconds in multiple locations inside yr country.

I believe only 25% missiles will realistically be countered no matter how sophisticated yr systems+defences maybe but they r NOT 100% protection material. We all saw Israels systems performance against Home made Palestinian missiles and these will be highly sophisticated nuke tipped systems, So its safe to say more then 75% missiles will hit their targets.

Our intelligence has around 5000 targets in yr country which include yr Military bases,industrial areas,IT centers, Urban Targets, Yr entire capital and yr Navel and nuke facilities and they reportedly had done a lot of exercises on it.

and with first nuke policy in hand and systems who r regarded as most accurate systems, well it sounds like a real deadly punch.


And let me tell u we will make sure when firing our nukes first that we destroy yr nuke launch centers n yr second n third strike capabilities.So in short we will not leave u to strike back at us n yr establishment knows that very well.


----------



## Viper0011.

ashok321 said:


> Your above paragraph is fatally flawed.
> India is not 3-4 times the size of Pakistan, its 7-8 times. Look at the geography and the population plus the economy.



Thank you for correcting me. However, the scenario I shared, is still based on real assessments. The 3-4 times larges was based on densely populated areas that unfortunately will become targets if the war broke out. As that's where the industry, economy is, etc. So I don't think the empty forests, oceans and deserts have any threat to them. Thus, the reduction of size to 3-4 times as it was relevant. I know India's total mass is 7 times that of Pakistan's


----------



## SQ8

ashok321 said:


> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...-ahead-india-usa-report-19.html#ixzz2IFnrhBbv
> 
> 
> The same is equally good vis a vis India and China,* why did India give total details of its own nuclear test analysis data to the world after the test - unlike Pakistan, from where hardly anything came forward till today - pound for pound?*
> 
> Who is hiding what?
> 
> Pure gold does not fear the flame.
> I can not fight the almighty moderators. I have been warned without a merit.
> 
> And I know whats gonna happen next - without being a Nostradum....
> Bann me if you so cherish....



And again , you have simply ignored the fact about a paranoid security state.. to try to somehow .. just somehow compare apples and oranges to show that yours are sweeter oranges to our apples..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> When the time will come these Batteries will be tested when approx 100s Missiles will be launched in a matter of seconds in multiple locations inside yr country.
> 
> I believe only 25% missiles will realistically be countered no matter how sophisticated yr systems+defences maybe but they r NOT 100% protection material. We all saw Israels systems performance against Home made Palestinian missiles and these will be highly sophisticated nuke tipped systems, So its safe to say more then 75% missiles will hit their targets.
> 
> Our intelligence has around 5000 targets in yr country which include yr Military bases,industrial areas,IT centers, Urban Targets, Yr entire capital and yr Navel and nuke facilities and they reportedly had done a lot of exercises on it.
> 
> and with first nuke policy in hand and systems who r regarded as most accurate systems, well it sounds like a real deadly punch.
> 
> 
> And let me tell u we will make sure when firing our nukes first that we destroy yr nuke launch centers n yr second n third strike capabilities.So in short we will not leave u to strike back at us n yr establishment knows that very well.



ok if u think that you will start raining missiles on us we will keep quite and just counter then .....lolzzz dear sir if any such things ever happens make no mistake as soon as you start the fire works much much before your stuff reaches us we will cause such a enoromous attack that you wont be able to understant when did it hit you cause owr doctroine is about speed and almost all the targets we would love to destroy are just 200 odd KMs from owr launch sites + speed of bhramos & prithvi + other classified stuff and there accuracy is such that it will end before it starts any way good luck & dont worry we are already expecting such thing from u bring it on we are more than ready


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> When the time will come these Batteries will be tested when approx 100s Missiles will be launched in a matter of seconds in multiple locations inside yr country.
> 
> I believe only 25% missiles will realistically be countered no matter how sophisticated yr systems+defences maybe but they r NOT 100% protection material. We all saw Israels systems performance against Home made Palestinian missiles and these will be highly sophisticated nuke tipped systems, So its safe to say more then 75% missiles will hit their targets.
> 
> Our intelligence has around 5000 targets in yr country which include yr Military bases,industrial areas,IT centers, Urban Targets, Yr entire capital and yr Navel and nuke facilities and they reportedly had done a lot of exercises on it.
> 
> and with first nuke policy in hand and systems who r regarded as most accurate systems, well it sounds like a real deadly punch.
> 
> 
> And let me tell u we will make sure when firing our nukes first that we destroy yr nuke launch centers n yr second n third strike capabilities.So in short we will not leave u to strike back at us n yr establishment knows that very well.


man I can say the same.just replace pakistan with india and vice versa.
but u know it is not gonna happen.there will be retailatory fire and both countries will suffer.
and of course the country that strikes first will have the natural advantage.



Umair Nawaz said:


> When the time will come these Batteries will be tested when approx 100s Missiles will be launched in a matter of seconds in multiple locations inside yr country.
> 
> I believe only 25% missiles will realistically be countered no matter how sophisticated yr systems+defences maybe but they r NOT 100% protection material. We all saw Israels systems performance against Home made Palestinian missiles and these will be highly sophisticated nuke tipped systems, So its safe to say more then 75% missiles will hit their targets.
> 
> Our intelligence has around 5000 targets in yr country which include yr Military bases,industrial areas,IT centers, Urban Targets, Yr entire capital and yr Navel and nuke facilities and they reportedly had done a lot of exercises on it.
> 
> and with first nuke policy in hand and systems who r regarded as most accurate systems, well it sounds like a real deadly punch.
> 
> 
> And let me tell u we will make sure when firing our nukes first that we destroy yr nuke launch centers n yr second n third strike capabilities.So in short we will not leave u to strike back at us n yr establishment knows that very well.



And byb the way we have Rajnikanth.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ayush said:


> man I can say the same.just replace pakistan with india and vice versa.
> but u know it is not gonna happen.there will be retailatory fire and both countries will suffer.
> and of course the country that strikes first will have the natural advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> And byb the way we have Rajnikanth.



Ok go ahead. We dont have much to loose dude so anyway doesnt matter much.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GURU DUTT said:


> ok if u think that you will start raining missiles on us we will keep quite and just counter then .....lolzzz dear sir if any such things ever happens make no mistake as soon as you start the fire works much much before your stuff reaches us we will cause such a enoromous attack that you wont be able to understant when did it hit you cause owr doctroine is about speed and almost all the targets we would love to destroy are just 200 odd KMs from owr launch sites + speed of bhramos & prithvi + other classified stuff and there accuracy is such that it will end before it starts any way good luck & dont worry we are already expecting such thing from u bring it on we are more than ready



I know u will but as its we who have a first nuke policy not u guys. So its obvious that u will face destruction first n u will be able to use them aftr whatever will be left from our attack.

And i have mentioned there as how we will do that n i dont think as u will really be able to strike back as we will make sure we destroy yr launching centers first be it sea based second strike or Air based strike capability and third too if u have any.

More over Pak also has second n third strike capability n approx all our land based Nuke systems r mobile based so its realistic chance that even it u attack us on land based assets with nuke on conventional weapons then u will not be able to remove them fully.

And by the way we dont have much to lose either so if u guys r nuked finished then will be more then happy to die after words.

So Chill.


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> I know u will but as its we who have a first nuke policy not u guys. So its obvious that u will face destruction first n u will be able to use them aftr whatever will be left from our attack.
> 
> And i have mentioned there as how we will do that n i dont think as u will really be able to strike back as we will make sure we destroy yr launching centers first be it sea based second strike or Air based strike capability and third too if u have any.
> 
> More over Pak also has second n third strike capability n approx all our land based Nuke systems r mobile based so its realistic chance that even it u attack us on land based assets with nuke on conventional weapons then u will not be able to remove them fully.
> 
> And by the way we dont have much to lose either so if u guys r nuked finished then will be more then happy to die after words.
> 
> So Chill.



a true patriot.i must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sreekimpact

Umair Nawaz said:


> I know u will but as its we who have a first nuke policy not u guys. So its obvious that u will face destruction first n u will be able to use them aftr whatever will be left from our attack.
> 
> And i have mentioned there as how we will do that n i dont think as u will really be able to strike back as we will make sure we destroy yr launching centers first be it sea based second strike or Air based strike capability and third too if u have any.
> 
> More over Pak also has second n third strike capability n approx all our land based Nuke systems r mobile based so its realistic chance that even it u attack us on land based assets with nuke on conventional weapons then u will not be able to remove them fully.
> 
> And by the way we dont have much to lose either so if u guys r nuked finished then will be more then happy to die after words.
> 
> So Chill.




How old are YOu ?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekimpact said:


> How old are YOu ?



MORE THEN PERHAPS YR AGE
KIDDO
A GUY WHO HAS JUST 404 POSTS IN PDF. HAND AROUND LEARN MORE.

U GOT YR ANSWER NOW BUZZ OFF.


----------



## sreekimpact

Umair Nawaz said:


> MORE THEN PERHAPS YR AGE
> 
> U GOT YR ANSWER NOW BUZZ OFF.



Perhaps ?  ...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekimpact said:


> Perhaps ?  ...



hang around kiddo u have just 405 posts now including this one and learn more then come back to me.


----------



## KRAIT

Umair Nawaz said:


> hang around kiddo u have just 405 posts now including this one and learn more then come back to me.


So more posts make you more intelligent and reliable ? 

90% of people don't believe what I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

KRAIT said:


> So more posts make you more intelligent and reliable ?
> 
> 90% of people don't believe what I say.



Oh chacha G i believe u always. Yr the best indian member here according to me.

I was actually replying to him, the other guys who was trying to be over smart.


----------



## Infinity

Umair Nawaz said:


> I know u will but as its we who have a first nuke policy not u guys. So its obvious that u will face destruction first n u will be able to use them aftr whatever will be left from our attack.
> 
> And i have mentioned there as how we will do that n i dont think as u will really be able to strike back as we will make sure we destroy yr launching centers first be it sea based second strike or Air based strike capability and third too if u have any.
> 
> More over Pak also has second n third strike capability n approx all our land based Nuke systems r mobile based so its realistic chance that even it u attack us on land based assets with nuke on conventional weapons then u will not be able to remove them fully.
> 
> And by the way we dont have much to lose either so if u guys r nuked finished then will be more then happy to die after words.
> 
> So Chill.


WOw.....................am i reading James Bond Novel..........................or Rambo....................


----------



## sreekimpact

Umair Nawaz said:


> hang around kiddo u have just 405 posts now including this one and learn more then come back to me.



what is the connection with age and no of post ... 

ah! now i can guess your age ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> I know u will but as its we who have a first nuke policy not u guys. So its obvious that u will face destruction first n u will be able to use them aftr whatever will be left from our attack.
> 
> And i have mentioned there as how we will do that n i dont think as u will really be able to strike back as we will make sure we destroy yr launching centers first be it sea based second strike or Air based strike capability and third too if u have any.
> 
> More over Pak also has second n third strike capability n approx all our land based Nuke systems r mobile based so its realistic chance that even it u attack us on land based assets with nuke on conventional weapons then u will not be able to remove them fully.
> 
> And by the way we dont have much to lose either so if u guys r nuked finished then will be more then happy to die after words.
> 
> So Chill.



well dude dont count too uch on no first use nuke policy as they say ...Hathee ke daant dikhane ke aur aur khane ke aur


----------



## aks18

90 out of 110 nukes for india ??


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekimpact said:


> what is the connection with age and no of post ...
> 
> ah! now i can guess your age ......



U will know Kiddo when u will live up my age n will hang around more here.

Now run n come back to papa when u have got necessary knowledge.



GURU DUTT said:


> well dude dont count too uch on no first use nuke policy as they say ...Hathee ke daant dikhane ke aur aur khane ke aur



No u cant in this matter as u have signed come pacts internationally just like everyone in the world.

And what u think individually as a country doesnt matter much when we talk internationally.

And i had said before in my post to u that our assets r mobile based so they cant be eradicated in first strike too as they r constantly mobilized from one location to other. So yr any strike first or second will not realistically eradicate them off.


----------



## sreekimpact

Umair Nawaz said:


> U will know Kiddo when u will live up my age n will hang around more here.
> 
> Now run n come back to papa when u have got necessary knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> No u cant in this matter as u have signed come pacts internationally just like everyone in the world.
> 
> And what u think individually as a country doesnt matter much when we talk internationally.




i thought that Friday is holiday for gulf countries only ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekimpact said:


> i thought that Friday is holiday for gulf countries only ...



 Dude all i can say provoke us n them c what happens in yr country

Nuclear Rain.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> U will know Kiddo when u will live up my age n will hang around more here.
> 
> Now run n come back to papa when u have got necessary knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> No u cant in this matter as u have signed come pacts internationally just like everyone in the world.
> 
> And what u think individually as a country doesnt matter much when we talk internationally.


well i cant help what you belive but make sure no matter what amount of super dupar nukes and CM's you have we have bigger better and more than twice your quantity + we are already keeping a very high vigil on all your instalations wia owr asstes and some freinds(both yours and owrs ) are also giving us inputs on regular basis so in short as soon as you try doing anything funny make no mistake we are already asking for blood so take a chill pill your PA cant do anything too adventures as they very well know the ground realities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Umair Nawaz said:


> Dude all i can say provoke us n them c what happens in yr country
> 
> Nuclear Rain.



Oye Jangi ... even if India Pakistan exchange Nuke for a Nuke....Guess who gets eradicated first.


----------



## KRAIT

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Oye Jangi ... even if India Pakistan exchange Nuke for a Nuke....Guess who gets eradicated first.


Both............Nuclear winter in entire sub-continent. Take into account the air streams too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Oye Jangi ... even if India Pakistan exchange Nuke for a Nuke....Guess who gets eradicated first.




hopefully 1 billion population of this world gona decrease


----------



## nair

Umair Nawaz said:


> U will know Kiddo when u will live up my age n will hang around more here.
> 
> Now run n come back to papa when u have got necessary knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> *No u cant in this matter as u have signed come pacts internationally just like everyone in the world.*
> 
> And what u think individually as a country doesnt matter much when we talk internationally.
> 
> And i had said before in my post to u that our assets r mobile based so they cant be eradicated in first strike too as they r constantly mobilized from one location to other. So yr any strike first or second will not realistically eradicate them off.



What pacts are you talking about?


----------



## KRAIT

aks18 said:


> hopefully 1 billion population of this world gona decrease


Not Hopefully, Unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> hopefully 1 billion population of this world gona decrease



well cant say much about your fancy dreams but one things for sure god forbid that ever happenes ya we will loose some population on owr western sector but there wont be any Land of the pure for sure ...chill buddy


----------



## nair

aks18 said:


> hopefully 1 billion population of this world gona decrease



Correction..... 1.9 billion....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Oye Jangi ... even if India Pakistan exchange Nuke for a Nuke....Guess who gets eradicated first.



Ahh u indians always rely to someone else's post for another person in a different context.

Read my post that Guru Dutt quoted in post#292.Then read my post#294's second par that i have replied to Guru Dutt
then come back. we r discussion in that context.


----------



## GURU DUTT

nair said:


> What pacts are you talking about?



well all time they keep chest thumping but once they see potential doom they say it cant happen cause Indians cant well denial is the fav passtime of land of the pure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nair said:


> What pacts are you talking about?



every country signs Nuke use pacts n makes its policy likewise.
But still i have mentioned in the same post that even if u do u willl not realistically erase our entire assets n we will be able to reply back.


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> well cant say much about your fancy dreams but one things for sure god forbid that ever happenes ya we will loose some population on owr western sector but there wont be any Land of the pure for sure ...chill buddy




Land of pure is consist of 55 to 60% of mountainous areas it can surely survive  dont tell me your nukes can vaporize these Mighty Mountain ranges


----------



## nair

GURU DUTT said:


> well all time they keep chest thumping but once they see potential doom they say it cant happen cause Indians cant well denial is the fav passtime of land of the pure



I guess they over estimate their capacity to nuke india ...... and under estimate the indian retaliation capacity...... I am sure the authorities on both countries estimates the nuke angle properly.... and that could be one reason for less chances of all out war....... 

I wonder what would be the discussion if we didnt have a NO first use policy?????????


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ahh u indians always rely to someone else's post for another person in a different context.
> 
> Read my post that Guru Dutt quoted in post#292.Then read my post#294's second par that i have replied to Guru Dutt
> then come back. we r discussion in that context.



janee in 47, 65 ,71 & 99 Land of the pure was saved deu to blessings of your so called "Friends not Masters" this time around no ones gonna give you cover and most of your saviours will be mere spectator and will onli keep asking india for restrain 

suuny deol in damini - YouTube


----------



## nair

Umair Nawaz said:


> every country signs Nuke use pacts n makes its policy likewise.
> But still i have mentioned in the same post that even if u do u willl not realistically erase our entire assets n we will be able to reply back.



I know that part..... But my question was which pact are you talking about????????? Are you talking about no first use policy????


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GURU DUTT said:


> well i cant help what you belive but make sure no matter what amount of super dupar nukes and CM's you have we have bigger better and more than twice your quantity + we are already keeping a very high vigil on all your instalations wia owr asstes and some freinds(both yours and owrs ) are also giving us inputs on regular basis so in short as soon as you try doing anything funny make no mistake we are already asking for blood so take a chill pill your PA cant do anything too adventures as they very well know the ground realities


We know that very well but for yr info we have the better systems then u n its proved many times n they r very precise too.
But there is always other way around too n there r some of Pak's friends too who know better then what u know.

and for yr info America is NOT our friend.

Further more lets c what will happen when the D-Day arrives.


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> janee in *47, 65* ,71 & 99 Land of the pure was saved deu to blessings of your so called "Friends not Masters" this time around no ones gonna give you cover and most of your saviours will be mere spectator and will onli keep asking india for restrain
> 
> suuny deol in damini - YouTube




in 1947 we captured half of kashmir and in 1965 pakistan destroyed your half of air force and in 1971 coward indians attacked the most weaker part of pakistan which was having no supply line and in 1999 few thousand mujahideen vs number of battalions of coward Endians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanddy

110 nuclear bombs ka Achar banana hai kya , if the same distraction can be done by few warheads .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

aks18 said:


> Land of pure is consist of 55 to 60% of mountainous areas it can surely survive  dont tell me your nukes can vaporize these Mighty Mountain ranges



I am not a fan of nuclear weapon.... But since you have said this.... Let me tell you my friend.... You are absolutely right there will not be much damage to the mountains...... but the question is ..... what is the point of having a beautiful mountain when there is no one to see it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> Land of pure is consist of 55 to 60% of mountainous areas it can surely survive  dont tell me your nukes can vaporize these Mighty Mountain ranges



well you are most welcome to be in a fancyland and keep beliving nothings gonna happen to you f you act too adventures as i said before dont take this no first use policy to serousli besides we dont need to use neukes at all but thats a diff story be happy in your fancy world and take a chill pill


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nair said:


> I know that part..... But my question was which pact are you talking about????????? Are you talking about no first use policy????



no first use is yr policy but every UN members sign pacts internationally about Nukes n security specially after Japan incident the nuke countries sign it n im not talking about just NPT that we n u didnt sign but r others too under IAEA n yr country knows that.


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> in 1947 we captured half of kashmir and in 1965 pakistan destroyed your half of air force and in 1971 coward indians attacked the most weaker part of pakistan which was having no supply line and in 1999 few thousand mujahideen vs number of battalions of coward Endians



ya ok if you look it that way no issues with me but in all the wars your leaders went to US t save land of the puer and this time around even US is siding with india had it not been the US backing land of the pure would....khair jane do 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybioqLp7EVo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rGVpiWH-QI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZkYFl1NL5M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDcwxoFyoMc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GURU DUTT said:


> janee in 47, 65 ,71 & 99 Land of the pure was saved deu to blessings of your so called "Friends not Masters" this time around no ones gonna give you cover and most of your saviours will be mere spectator and will onli keep asking india for restrain
> 
> suuny deol in damini - YouTube



keep on dreaming on that we all know that actually happened in 48,65,71 n 99. U people it seems only believe in wiki n yr gov.But there is always a world beyond that.


----------



## sreekimpact

Umair Nawaz said:


> keep on dreaming on that we all know that actually happened in 48,65,71 n 99. U people it seems only believe in wiki n yr gov.But there is always* a world beyond that*.



.........


----------



## Umair Nawaz

aks18 said:


> in 1947 we captured half of kashmir and in 1965 pakistan destroyed your half of air force and in 1971 coward indians attacked the most weaker part of pakistan which was having no supply line and in 1999 few thousand mujahideen vs number of battalions of coward Endians



its ok dude we have time n again tried to explain that to them but they r very narrow minded n brainwashed people its of no use over them.


----------



## nair

Umair Nawaz said:


> keep on dreaming on that we all know that actually happened in 48,65,71 n 99. U people it seems only believe in wiki n yr gov.*But there is always a world beyond that*.



And that is????????????????


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> keep on dreaming on that we all know that actually happened in 48,65,71 n 99. U people it seems only believe in wiki n yr gov.But there is always a world beyond that.



well we dont need to proove anything you yourself know your own history its another matter that you love to denay it but that dose not mean we are loosing any sleep over it keep doing chest thumping and singing praise fr your leaders and ARMY meanwhile we will do what we think is good for us


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nair said:


> And that is????????????????



entire word minus india. but dont worry we will see that when the D- Day comes. 

I promise total destruction of yr country.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> its ok dude we have time n again tried to explain that to them* but they r very narrow minded n brainwashed people its of no use over them*.




lolzzz look whos talkin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

nair said:


> I am not a fan of nuclear weapon.... But since you have said this.... Let me tell you my friend.... You are absolutely right there will not be much damage to the mountains...... but the question is ..... what is the point of having a beautiful mountain when there is no one to see it.....




you brain less endian how nuke waves gona cross the thousand meters high mountain cliffs and walls ??? and life do exists there :p dont worry we will be having back up of pathans in mountains the one who captured half of kashmir in 1947 and after the nuke war these gorilla warriors surely bang endian army's *** just like they did with Americans in afghanistan


----------



## Umair Nawaz

GURU DUTT said:


> well we dont need to proove anything you yourself know your own history its another matter that you love to denay it but that dose not mean we are loosing any sleep over it keep doing chest thumping and singing praise fr your leaders and ARMY meanwhile we will do what we think is good for us



Yes unlike u i know historical facts thats why i say so. But u people dont believe something valid when it matches yr stance only because u believe that yr sinless people. But actually denial better suits u then us.



GURU DUTT said:


> lolzzz look whos talkin



yes certainly ''look whose talking''


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> you brain less endian how nuke waves gona cross the thousand meters high mountain cliffs and walls ??? and life do exists there :p dont worry we will be having back up of pathans in mountains the one who captured half of kashmir in 1947 and after the nuke war these gorilla warriors surely bang endian army's *** just like they did with Americans in afghanistan



well do you know that in todays wars most of the neuks are detonated almost two miles above the ground level


----------



## nair

aks18 said:


> *you brain less endian how nuke waves gona cross the thousand meters high mountain cliffs and walls* ??? and life do exists there :p dont worry we will be having back up of pathans in mountains the one who captured half of kashmir in 1947 and after the nuke war these gorilla warriors surely bang endian army's *** just like they did with Americans in afghanistan



Ok Brainy fellow..... I am sorry i was not aware the entire pakistan population and military and leaders live in mountains...... Thanks for enlightening me with your brainy post......


----------



## GURU DUTT

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yes unlike u i know historical facts thats why i say so. But u people dont believe something valid when it matches yr stance only because u believe that yr sinless people. But actually denial better suits u then us.
> 
> 
> 
> yes certainly ''look whose talking''



can u tell me who these guys are and are they not from land of the pure 
Pakistan lost ALL 4 wars against India : Mr. Najam Sethi - YouTube

A Khan: Pak Started All Wars with India - YouTube

Pakistan lost all wars against india - YouTube

he he he he so much for denial


----------



## nair

Umair Nawaz said:


> entire word minus india. but dont worry we will see that when the D- Day comes.
> 
> I promise total destruction of yr country.



Ok very good my friend..... Now that you have realised who is the better source of information.... Please go and find out the answer for yourself.... You may find some surprises and shocks..... But then its upto you if you wanna believe it or not....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> can u tell me who these guys are and are they not from land of the pure
> Pakistan lost ALL 4 wars against India : Mr. Najam Sethi - YouTube
> 
> A Khan: Pak Started All Wars with India - YouTube
> 
> Pakistan lost all wars against india - YouTube
> 
> he he he he so much for denial




you wasting your energy youtube is not accessable in pakistan bring some other links


----------



## nair

GURU DUTT said:


> well do you know that in todays wars most of the neuks are detonated almost two miles above the ground level



Lols...... The mountains in pakistan are 5 mile high......so it wont affect it....... You are brainless.... And the radiation doesnt have the capacity to cross the mountains.....


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> hang around kiddo u have just 405 posts now including this one and learn more then come back to me.



great logic.


----------



## aks18

nair said:


> Ok Brainy fellow..... I am sorry i was not aware the entire pakistan population and military and leaders live in mountains...... Thanks for enlightening me with your brainy post......




you are reallu dumb A$$ our GHQ is in rawalpindi which is surrounded in mountains our nuke labs are in side mountains


----------



## GURU DUTT

nair said:


> Ok very good my friend..... Now that you have realised who is the better source of information.... Please go and find out the answer for yourself.... You may find some surprises and shocks..... But then its upto you if you wanna believe it or not....



Bhai ever heared of .....Na soot Na kapaas Julaahe latthamm ltthaa 

let them be happy in there dream land buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

nair said:


> Lols...... The mountains in pakistan are 5 mile high......so it wont affect it....... You are brainless.... And the radiation doesnt have the capacity to cross the mountains.....




You brainless indians pakistan have the highest concentration of 5 mile high mountains


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> you wasting your energy youtube is not accessable in pakistan bring some other links



ya when Youtube dosent gives your bruised egos a relief its banned in land of the pure though here itself many members from land of the pure are pasting youtube links lolzzzzz

so much for denial he he he he he


----------



## Ayush

Umair Nawaz said:


> entire word minus india. but dont worry we will see that when the D- Day comes.
> 
> I promise total destruction of yr country.



do u take tutions from zaid hamid?


----------



## kurup

In every single thread the only thing pakistanis know is to nuke India with their mouth ...............


----------



## nair

aks18 said:


> you are reallu dumb A$$ our GHQ is in rawalpindi which is surrounded in mountains our nuke labs are in side mountains



Again my dear brainy friend.... Missiles come from sky or land????????? and please understand Nuclear weapons are delivered by missiles or air dropped..... it is not fired using a AK or RPG.....


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> you are reallu dumb A$$ our GHQ is in rawalpindi which is surrounded in mountains our nuke labs are in side mountains


well them what happens if we drop a bomb right on top of the highest mountain well guess what happens then


----------



## aks18

Ayush said:


> do u take tutions from zaid hamid?




Whats wrong in it ??? every country have seen its peak and destructions may be that day indian will vanish from the face of world


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> In every single thread the only thing pakistanis know is to nuke India with their mouth ...............



Correct chetta!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> well them what happens if we drop a bomb right on top of the highest mountain well guess what happens then





first find out where those labs are located then dream of bombing it


----------



## sreekimpact

kurup said:


> In every single thread the only thing pakistanis know is to nuke India with their mouth ...............



ee panna kazhuveri makkala okke ....enthu parayana ...................shavangalu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> first find out where those labs are located then dream of bombing it



well thanks to your friends not amsters and all wether freinds we have a very good idea about all your sensitive locations 

whats more we have already have elobrate plans and doctriens to do just that and we dont need big ones for you a dozen of tactical ones are more than enof for you


----------



## Ayush

aks18 said:


> Whats wrong in it ??? every country have seen its peak and destructions may be that day indian will vanish from the face of world



so optimistic.
by the way optimism is a nice thing.


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> well thanks to your friends not amsters and all wether freinds we have a very good idea about all your sensitive locations
> 
> whats more we have already have elobrate plans and doctriens to do just that and we dont need big ones for you a dozen of tactical ones are more than enof for you




wow you brainless indians are soo smart


----------



## nair

aks18 said:


> first find out where those labs are located then dream of bombing it



Who told you that we only want to nuke your labs????????????? What are we gonna get from that?????? Ok i accept your logic we cannot nuke the labs..... but we will take out the rest..... so your option is to hide yourself in that lab if you have an access to it...


PS: I am not a fan of war.... and Hope never a war happens in the world.....


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> wow you brainless indians are soo smart



way smarter thatn land of the pure and evil and cunning aswell ..................


----------



## aks18

nair said:


> Who told you that we only want to nuke your labs????????????? What are we gonna get from that?????? Ok i accept your logic we cannot nuke the labs..... but we will take out the rest..... *so your option is to hide yourself in that lab if you have an access to it...
> *
> 
> PS: *I am not a fan of war.... and Hope never a war happens in the world*.....




no i will be on border killing indians  cz in war i have to defend my country unlike you afraid of nukes 



Ayush said:


> so optimistic.
> by the way optimism is a nice thing.




and just imagine china also jumps in to war and nukes india  China + Pakistani Nukes wowww surely india will vanish from the world's map


----------



## kurup

sreekimpact said:


> ee panna kazhuveri makkala okke ....enthu parayana ...................shavangalu



Ivanmarkku ivide kedannu kuraykkan alle okku ......kuraykkatte....namukkentha chetham.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

aks18 said:


> no i will be on border killing indians  cz in war i have to defend my country unlike you afraid of nukes
> 
> 
> 
> and just imagine china also jumps in to war and nukes india  China + Pakistani Nukes wowww surely india will vanish from the world's map



Good I welcome you to the boarder...... and wish you all the best in meeting your fate....... Yes i am afraid of nukes...... Because i value human life ..... Be it in india or pakistan..... I can understand why you are not with me on that by the condition of your country..... But having said that.... there are very few who thinks like you in your country.............

I remember you boasting about your brains little while ago.... and you certified your credentials with your last part of the above post....


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> no i will be on border killing indians  cz in war i have to defend my country unlike you afraid of nukes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just imagine china also jumps in to war and nukes india  China + Pakistani Nukes wowww surely india will vanish from the world's map



well stop dreamin that smart races like chinese will come and fight with india for your sakelolzzz

every body dies alone and nobody bets on a horse who has aalways lost 

wake up lolzzz as i said before this time around even your big daddy US wont come to your rescue


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> Ivanmarkku ivide kedannu kuraykkan alle okku ......kuraykkatte....namukkentha chetham.........



Post deleted..............


----------



## Ayush

aks18 said:


> no i will be on border killing indians  cz in war i have to defend my country unlike you afraid of nukes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just imagine china also jumps in to war and nukes india  China + Pakistani Nukes wowww surely india will vanish from the world's map



just as i said,optimism is a nice thing.
now letme a bit optimistic about my country.

1.if there is a war between india and pak,india will win for sure.

2.if china and pak come together against us,the usa and nato will surely support us,and we will be victorious.

but then i will accept the truth that all this is hardly gonna happen.and india,pak both will be present on the world's map.
and no offence to the chinese members reading this.


----------



## aks18

Ayush said:


> just as i said,optimism is a nice thing.
> now letme a bit optimistic about my country.
> 
> 1.if there is a war between india and pak,*india will win for sure.*
> 
> 2.if china and pak come together against us,the *usa and nato* will surely support us,and we will be victorious.
> 
> but then i will accept the truth that all this is hardly gonna happen.and india,pak both will be present on the world's map.
> and no offence to the chinese members reading this.




optimism is good dear  but why usa and nato will support you when the fight is in our region


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> optimism is good dear  but why usa and nato will support you when the fight is in our region


we dont need any support we can and will fight and win on owr own we dont need big daddies to save owr skinn and one more thing chinese are not stupid to fight country like india for a country like pakistan and you know why


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> we dont need any support we can and will fight and win on owr own we dont need big daddies to save owr skinn and one more thing chinese are not stupid to fight country like india for a country like pakistan and you know why




they have bangged you before think again china will fight against you or not when nuke war will broke down


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> they have bangged you before think again china will fight against you or not when nuke war will broke down



well give me one big reason why they will fight us in first place and one more thing even if it comes to that its not 1962 this is 2013


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> well give me one big reason why they will fight us in first place and one more thing even if it comes to that its not *1962 this is 2013*




you are saying like india have become super duper in last 50 years


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> you are saying like india have become super duper in last 50 years



well it has

i know you wont like to beleve it but unlike land of the pure we from day one studied every care fulli about owr fault lines and deu corse deu to owr hard work and lessons learned from past expereance and now with owr new found soft powetr and global reach and a growing economy have covered and taken care of them 

we are not perfect but we dont have to beg for mercy to bigger powers plus your easterwhile big brothers in any eventuality will dump you cause nobody fights for a loosing side and that too when they are on seucidal course 


SAB UGTE SOORAJ KO SALAM KARTA HAI .....DOOBTE JAHAJ KO TO KHUD USKE APNE LOG CHOR DETE HAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> well it has
> 
> i know you wont like to beleve it but unlike land of the pure we from day one studied every care fulli about owr fault lines and deu corse deu to owr hard work and lessons learned from past expereance and now with owr new found soft powetr and global reach and a growing economy have covered and taken care of them
> 
> we are not perfect but we dont have to beg for mercy to bigger powers plus your easterwhile big brothers in any eventuality will dump you cause nobody fights for a loosing side and that too when they are on seucidal course
> 
> 
> SAB UGTE SOORAJ KO SALAM KARTA HAI .....DOOBTE JAHAJ KO TO KHUD USKE APNE LOG CHOR DETE HAIN





dont tell me your mahaan super duper india can win from pakistan  americans couldnt win war in afghanistan and you gona win from pakistan brainless indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> dont tell me your mahaan super duper india can win from pakistan  americans couldnt win war in afghanistan and you gona win from pakistan brainless indians



well first thing amerikans are not there to win any war what they wanted was a strong footing in this reagon and pakistan helped them and still helping them with it do u think west after investing billions in Afghanistan will leave it and give every tghing they achived on platter to tallibunies well you are for a big surprise very soon 

as for india we dont care about pakistan or waging a war against it we are just strenthning owr defences the same way china did and in near future the things arent going to be too diff aswell as for china attacking India to help pakistan well chinese are not emotional fools that they loose every thing which they have earned so far after so much blood and sweat of its people besides china har four more very power full enemies right on its gates who will not hesitate to take advantage of any eventuality 

so in the nut shell come owt of this fancy land war is not the answer rather its the last resort & Both India & Chna know this and to a bigger extend your people in GHQ & GOP aswell so chill


----------



## El Weirdo

...................


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> well first thing amerikans are not there to win any war what they wanted was a strong footing in this reagon and pakistan helped them and still helping them with it do u think west after investing billions in Afghanistan will leave it and give every tghing they achived on platter to tallibunies well you are for a big surprise very soon
> 
> as for india we dont care about pakistan or waging a war against it we are just strenthning owr defences the same way china did and in near future the things arent going to be too diff aswell as for china attacking India to help pakistan well chinese are not emotional fools that they loose every thing which they have earned so far after so much blood and sweat of its people besides china har four more very power full enemies right on its gates who will not hesitate to take advantage of any eventuality
> 
> so in the nut shell come owt of this fancy land war is not the answer rather its the last resort & Both India & Chna know this and to a bigger extend your people in GHQ & GOP aswell so chill



thanks for such big replies keep it up  hahaha


----------



## Ayush

GURU DUTT said:


> well first thing amerikans are not there to win any war what they wanted was a strong footing in this reagon and pakistan helped them and still helping them with it do u think west after investing billions in Afghanistan will leave it and give every tghing they achived on platter to tallibunies well you are for a big surprise very soon
> 
> as for india we dont care about pakistan or waging a war against it we are just strenthning owr defences the same way china did and in near future the things arent going to be too diff aswell as for china attacking India to help pakistan well chinese are not emotional fools that they loose every thing which they have earned so far after so much blood and sweat of its people besides china har four more very power full enemies right on its gates who will not hesitate to take advantage of any eventuality
> 
> so in the nut shell come owt of this fancy land war is not the answer rather its the last resort & Both India & Chna know this and to a bigger extend your people in GHQ & GOP aswell so chill



mr.dutt i think we are having a futile discussion with @aks18.
he is gonna stick to his own tone.
perhaps good for him.he can sleep peacefully at night thinking about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

No one knows how many nukes India has. Its a guessing game. keep guessing and we will see int he battle who fires the last one.


----------



## [--Leo--]

karan21 said:


> No one knows how many nukes India has. Its a guessing game. keep guessing and we will see int he battle who fires the last one.



IF they are not making any in these current years then 80-100 i m sure about that


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> thanks for such big replies keep it up  hahaha



khisyaani billi khambha noche ...lolzzzz so thats the best reply you managed good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

lamdafriend said:


> brother,
> where shaurya scores is that,it is a * canister launced missile*.
> ie, it can be stored underground for a long period without any maintenance,and can be launced instantly



not only does Pakistan * has * cannister missile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bme_QV1nutw 

but Pakistan also *has* *multi-tube cannister missile *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZlXSOKsxas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

ashok321 said:


> Your above paragraph is fatally flawed.
> India is not 3-4 times the size of Pakistan, its 7-8 times. Look at the *geography* and the population plus the economy.



trust me your geography really sucks

India plus Indian administered Kashmir is 

around 1,240,000 sq mi thats 12 hundred & 40 thousands sq mi 12 lakh 40 hazaar sq mi

BBC News - India profile - Key facts 

Pakistan plus Pakistan administered Kashmir is close to 339,000 sq mi

thats 3 hundred & 39 thousand sq mi 3 lakh 39 hazaar sq mi

BBC News - Pakistan profile - Key facts

now divide 1,240,000 sq mi by 339,000 sq mi 

= 3.657817109144543 thats 3.6 times hell pakistan even with out east pakistan & india with siachin glacier, india is not even 4 times but only 3.6 times larger then pakistan ! 

wake up dude ! India is not a giant 3 million sq mi vast country like china, USA,Canada,Russia,Brazil or Australia 

rather it comes under the category of countries like Argentina,Kazakhstan,Algeria,Congo in terms of land size or geography 

as for map here is a map go enjoy 

http://papertreiger.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/india-pakistan.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

GURU DUTT said:


> khisyaani billi khambha noche ...lolzzzz so thats the best reply you managed good




the way you guys wastes your energy on useless topics its really fun to see your analysis  good luck


----------



## GURU DUTT

aks18 said:


> the way you guys wastes your energy on useless topics its really fun to see your analysis  good luck



well when you dont have any answer you say the questions asked are useless well no issues thats the basic trait of guys from land of the pure where denial and conpiracy theories are liked more than facts so be happy what you beleve whole world knows whats the truth if you dont want to see it nobodies forcing you either so


----------



## Slayer786

Indians are obviously worried that Pakistan has a more advanced missile technology than India and with nuclear capable it gives them sleepless nights. I have Indian friends who have asked me that will Pakistan ever use nuclear weapons if there is a war between the neighbors. And I always assure them that no we wont need the nukes. Our military is strong enough to deal with you guys. 
But I also tell them that because of our nuclear arsenal. India does not DARE attack us directly, and hence we have the Balochistan insurgency and the so-called Pakistani taliban doing the work of foreign countries by trying to destroy Pakistan from within.


----------



## kurup

Slayer786 said:


> Indians are obviously worried that *Pakistan has a more advanced missile technology* than India and with nuclear capable it gives them sleepless nights.



As usual "delusions" or you can provide the proof for same.



Slayer786 said:


> I have Indian friends who have asked me that will Pakistan ever use nuclear weapons if there is a war between the neighbors. And I always assure them that no we wont need the nukes. Our military is strong enough to deal with you guys.



Pakistan may have a capable military but 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...an-knows-cant-win-conventional-war-india.html



Slayer786 said:


> But I also tell them that because of our nuclear arsenal. India does not DARE attack us directly, and hence we have the Balochistan insurgency and the so-called Pakistani taliban doing the work of foreign countries by trying to destroy Pakistan from within.



But pakistan has not been able to provide a single proof of alleged Indian involvement anywhere in pakistan.


----------



## ashok321

India has reactor grade fuel for 1000 Bombs, and it is indulged in reprocessing.
So what that means, when translated to number of Bombs.


----------



## Slayer786

> kurup said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual "delusions" or you can provide the proof for same.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan may have a capable military but
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...an-knows-cant-win-conventional-war-india.html
> 
> 
> 
> But pakistan has not been able to provide a single proof of alleged Indian involvement anywhere in pakistan.
Click to expand...


Wednesday, September 05, 2012 


More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on linkedin Share on stumbleupon Share on email Share on print | 
India far behind Pakistan, China in nuclear technology: experts

* Nuclear experts say Indian missile technology inferior to that of Pakistan 

* Indian delivery systems have reliability issues

By Asif Mehmood

LONDON: The world&#8217;s leading nuclear experts have revealed that Indian nuclear technology and capabilities are far behind than its putative adversaries, Pakistan and China.

Hans M Kristensen, director of the Nuclear Information Project at the Federation of American Scientists and Robert S Norris, Senior Research Associate Natural Resources Defence Council Inc, Washington, in the Bulletin of Atomic Scientists revealed that for New Delhi, the principal means of weapons delivery remains fixed-wing aircraft like the Mirage-2000 and the Jaguar. Unlike Pakistan and China, which have substantial deployed missile arsenals, India&#8217;s missile force is lagging, despite the test-launch of the Agni V in 2012.

The Bulletin notes, &#8220;The Agni I and Agni II, despite being declared operational, both have reliability issues that have delayed their full operational service.&#8221; The other missiles in the Agni series &#8211; the Agni III, IV and V &#8211; all remain under development. Indeed, the report notes that &#8220;the bulk of the Indian ballistic missile force is comprised of three versions of Prithvi missiles, but only one of these versions, the army&#8217;s Prithvi I, has a nuclear role&#8221;. Considering that the lumbering Prithvi I requires hours to get ready for launch and has a range of just 150km, it indicates that the Indian nuclear weapons capability is short-legged indeed, the experts said.

Nevertheless, the Bulletin notes, the development of the Agni V has introduced &#8220;a new dynamic into the already complex triangular security relationship between India, Pakistan and China&#8221;.

Former Indian naval chief Admiral Arun Prakash has admitted that India is lagging in nuclear capabilities and said, &#8220;We have to rely on the word of our DRDO/DAE scientists as far as performance, reliability, accuracy and yield of missiles and nuclear warheads are concerned. Unfortunately, hyperbolic claims coupled with dissonance within the ranks of our scientists have eroded their credibility.&#8221;

&#8220;As of now,&#8221; the Bulletin says, &#8220;we estimate that India has produced 80-100 nuclear warheads&#8221;. In the case of Pakistan, whose evaluation was done in 2011, the Bulletin analysis has said that &#8220;it has the world&#8217;s fastest-growing nuclear stockpile&#8221;, estimating that Pakistan &#8220;has 90-110 nuclear weapons&#8221;. The Pakistani arsenal, too, consists of mainly aircraft-dropped bombs, but with its Chinese-supplied missiles, it has a deployed arsenal of missiles like the Ghaznavi, Shaheen I and Ghauri and is developing longer-range missiles. Significantly, Pakistan&#8217;s India-specific arsenal comprises of the Nasr short-range (70km) ballistic missile, which can use nuclear weapons to take out troop formations and Pakistan is in the advanced stage of developing two cruise missiles &#8211; the Babar and the Raad.

Sourceaily Times - All Rights Reserved

Pak Nuke Arsenal Bigger, More Advanced Than India

STOCKHOLM: *After racing ahead of India in ballistic and cruise missiles Pakistan seems to be surging ahead on the nuclear front too *according to the recent statistics of the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), learnt PKKH today (Thursday).

A series of recent estimates by international nuclear watchdogs and reputed think tanks hold that Pakistan has a total of 70 to 90 warheads compared to India&#8217;s 60 to 80.


*Pakistan already posses far superior delivery systems than rival India which include F-16s, long-range ballistic and cruise missiles as well as an advanced second strike capability. With a range of between 2000 km to 3,500 km, Pakistan&#8217;s Ghauri and Shaheen (Hatf Series) nuclear-capable are capable delivering nuclear warheads to any part of India. The 4,500km Shaheen III will also be able to hit Tel Aviv once inducted.*

In contrast, *India has had a series of failed missile tests recently and the only nuclear-capable ballistic missile in India&#8217;s arsenal which can be said to be 100% operational as of now is the short-range Prithvi missile (150-300km). *Though the 700-km Agni-I and 2,000-km-plus Agni-II ballistic missiles are being &#8216;inducted&#8217; into the armed forces, the earliest when these missiles can be &#8216;fully-operational in the numbers required&#8217; is by 2012.

India&#8217;s status as a nuclear power has also been described as a &#8220;myth&#8221; by the scientist who carried out its controversial hydrogen bomb tests in 1998.

He said the device had only &#8220;fizzled&#8221;. The claims by the test director K Santhanam have provoked an outcry in India which treasures its nuclear status as a symbol of its power in Asia where it has been locked in an arms race with both Pakistan and China.

Source:Indian Defence Forum Copyright © 2013 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved



Well it is funny that Indians just dont want to accept this. 

Pakistan has provided proof of Bramdagh Bugti the terrorist who is leading the insurgency in Balochistan seen in so-called Indian consulates in Afghanistan. ISI agents had taken photos of him with the indians and it was given to India. And whenever India demands that it wants its terrorists back, Pakistan always ask that India give Bramdagh Bugti. But ofcourse, nothing happens.
So come down from your high place and walk like a normal human being as India has many skeletons in its closet.


----------



## kurup

Slayer786 said:


> Well it is funny that Indians just dont want to accept this.
> 
> *Pakistan has provided proof of Bramdagh Bugti the terrorist who is leading the insurgency in Balochistan seen in so-called Indian consulates in Afghanistan. ISI agents had taken photos of him with the indians and it was given to India.* And whenever India demands that it wants its terrorists back, Pakistan always ask that India give Bramdagh Bugti. But ofcourse, nothing happens.
> So come down from your high place and walk like a normal human being as India has many skeletons in its closet.



All those reports you posted have been refuted a hundred times ....I am not going to repeat the exercise again or the discussion will go off-topic.

For the bold part , Please give a source.


----------



## Edevelop

Slayer786 said:


> With a range of between 2000 km to 3,500 km, Pakistan&#8217;s Ghauri and Shaheen (Hatf Series) nuclear-capable are capable delivering nuclear warheads to any part of India. *The 4,500km Shaheen III will also be able to hit Tel Aviv once inducted.*



Ae you serious ? So its 100% confirmed about Shaheen 3's existance ?


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Ae you serious ? So its 100% confirmed about Shaheen 3's existance ?


Nope, nothing is confirmed about it.


----------



## Slayer786

> kurup said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those reports you posted have been refuted a hundred times ....I am not going to repeat the exercise again or the discussion will go off-topic.
> 
> For the bold part , Please give a source.
Click to expand...


Proof of RAW involvement in terror acts given to India
By Baqir Sajjad Syed




ISLAMABAD, July 21 Pakistan has handed over to India comprehensive evidence of Indian involvement in a number of terrorist acts on its soil. 

According to sources, a dossier containing proofs of India`s involvement in subversive activities in Pakistan was handed over by Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to his Indian counterpart Dr Manmohan Singh during their recent meeting at Sharm el-Sheikh in Egypt. 

Pakistan has also shared these evidences with the United States and Afghanistan, specifically asking the latter to prevent the use of its soil for disruptive activities against it. 

Although the information given to India is being kept highly secret, broad outlines of the dossier available with Dawn reveal details of Indian contacts with those involved in attacks on the Sri Lankan cricket team and the Manawan police station. 

Operatives of RAW who remained in touch with the perpetrators of the attacks have been identified and proofs of their interaction have been attached. 

Besides, description of Indian arms and explosives used in the attack on the Sri Lankan team has been made part of the dossier. Names and particulars of the perpetrators, who illegally entered Pakistan from India and joined their accomplices who had reached Lahore from Waziristan, have been mentioned. 

Furthermore, the evidence of Indian link lists the safe houses being run by RAW in Afghanistan, where terrorists are trained and launched for missions in Pakistan. The dossier also broadly covers the Indian connection in terror financing in Pakistan. 

A substantial part of the shared material deals with the Balochistan insurgency and *Indian linkages with the insurgents, particularly Bramdagh Bugti, Burhan and Sher Khan. Pictures of their meetings with Indian operatives are part of the evidence, which also describes Bugti`s visit to India and the meetings he had with Indian secret service personnel.* 

It makes *mention of the India-funded Kandahar training camp, where Baloch insurgents, particularly those from Bugti clan, were being trained and provided arms and ammunition for sabotage activities in Balochistan. *

The sources claim that Dr Singh agreed to look into Pakistani claims and to take corrective action if proven. He is said to have assured Mr Gilani that India is against interference in other countries and Pakistan`s stability was important for them. 

A joint communiquÃ©, released after the Gilani-Singh meeting in Sharm el-Sheikh, reflected information-sharing because it included reference to Balochistan and the information available to Pakistan; reiteration of Indian commitment to a stable and democratic Pakistan; and an agreement on sharing real time credible and actionable information on any future terrorist threats. 

Mr Gilani`s close aides confirmed that in his meeting with Mr Singh he took up the issue of India`s involvement in the attack on the Sri Lankan team and other subversive acts. 

Foreign Office spokesman Abdul Basit said Yes, these issues were discussed.

Source: Dawn Copyright © 2013 DAWN.COM

Well DOnt want to go off topic but Pakistan has provided the proof, but India chooses to ignore it. And Vice Versa from Pakistan.



cb4 said:


> Ae you serious ? So its 100% confirmed about Shaheen 3's existance ?



Pakistan has the missile but cant test it as it will be a political nightmare for Pakistan. The West can digest the fact that Pakistan has missiles that can reach India but will raise a tantrum if Pakistan goes ahead and tests the Shaheen III, Hence, we just have to wait for the opportune time to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

^^this sher khan???


----------



## The Deterrent

Slayer786 said:


> Pakistan has the missile but cant test it as it will be a political nightmare for Pakistan. The West can digest the fact that Pakistan has missiles that can reach India but will raise a tantrum if Pakistan goes ahead and tests the Shaheen III, Hence, we just have to wait for the opportune time to do it.



If it is a political nightmare now, I wonder when will it NOT be one?
Claim of possession of complete and fully functional weapons without thorough testing is a false one. Pakistan will test the system as soon as it is ready for the first flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

AhaseebA said:


> If it is a political nightmare now, I wonder when will it NOT be one?
> Claim of possession of complete and fully functional weapons without thorough testing is a false one. Pakistan will test the system as soon as it is ready for the first flight.



it wont be a political nightmare when Pakistan will be able to stand on its own feet and not be begging the USA of economic and military AID. Pakistan will have to have a sound economic policy and have a budget surplus, it will be able to ease unemployment to a minimum and reduce poverty. Invest in infrastructure like more electricity, clean water and more schools. Once Pakistan can stand on its own feet economically, like MADE IN PAKISTAN being exported to most of the countries and the world dependent on Pakistani imports. Pakistan can than do as many long range missile tests as possible.


----------



## Kinetic

American Pakistani said:


> Actually India have bigger land than Pakistan, so Pakistan need more nukes.
> 
> P.S I think Pakistan should use the money to stabilize the economy, build up Gawadar city, started by Musharraf govt, open new govt owned companies in Gawadar & move the peoples effected by floods & exteremist, in this new city, Gawadar have potential to become another huge economic city just like Karachi, & it is need of Pakistan.



Thats like a boy crying dude.... that doesnt change reality...

 india is the regional power for many decades. we are much ahead of rest of south asia in terms of economy industry bollywood technology education etc. we can easily defeat rests together in a war. go through the numbers....


----------



## Kinetic

Slayer786 said:


> Indians are obviously worried that Pakistan has a more advanced missile technology than India and with nuclear capable it gives them sleepless nights. I have Indian friends who have asked me that will Pakistan ever use nuclear weapons if there is a war between the neighbors. And I always assure them that no we wont need the nukes. Our military is strong enough to deal with you guys.
> But I also tell them that because of our nuclear arsenal. India does not DARE attack us directly, and hence we have the Balochistan insurgency and the so-called Pakistani taliban doing the work of foreign countries by trying to destroy Pakistan from within.


Pakistan's missile technology more advanced than our ICBM SLBM missile defence.... we accept that. your nuclear tech more advanced than our fast breeder reactor, advanced heavy water reactors, hydrogen bombs.... your busus and trucks are better than indian tata buses..... your railwy is much better... your army is much better... your movies are much better than indians.... lol


----------



## KRAIT

Keep investing in Nukes while economy goes down, load shedding increases, floods causes billions of damage, terrorist attacks bring security concerns and blocking FDI.

This is what happened to USSR when they kept building military stuff while their economy went down the drain with hell lot of corruption.

Pakistan's nukes are not damaging India but Pakistan itself. 

Not to forget this alarming growth rate of Nukes may bring economic sanctions, final nail in the coffin of Economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

KRAIT said:


> Keep investing in Nukes while economy goes down, load shedding increases, floods causes billions of damage, terrorist attacks bring security concerns and blocking FDI.
> 
> This is what happened to USSR when they kept building military stuff while their economy went down the drain with hell lot of corruption.
> 
> Pakistan's nukes are not damaging India but Pakistan itself.
> 
> Not to forget this alarming growth rate of Nukes may bring economic sanctions, final nail in the coffin of Economy.



Thats Right saanp Ji but what they are dilliosioned about the might of indian dileviry systems

Airial Platforms :

1. Jags
2.M2k's
3.Mig 29
4.Mki's

Naval assets

mig 29 K
Bharmos

Missiles(road mobile)

Prithvi series (150-350 Km Strike range Known)
Bharmos series (Super sonik 290 Km strike range)
Agni Serier 
and some classified platforms

all of which are highly mobile and in IAF & IA arsenell ...lolzzz the same sceanario like one of the perparators of kargil adventure thought Hindu Banias wont be able and dont have the means and guts to attack well good for us there is no better enemy that is highli egoistikk and plays down its opponents capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@GURU DUTT You forgot recent addition. SLBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

KRAIT said:


> @GURU DUTT You forgot recent addition. SLBM.



bhai ji janje do inke liye ye hi kafee hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Kinetic said:


> * india is the regional power for many decades*. we are much ahead of rest of south asia in terms of economy industry bollywood technology education etc. *we can easily defeat rests together in a war*. go through the numbers....










This is the map of 2012 regional powers.





File:Regional powers 2012 updated3.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

India has fissile material for 1000 bombs from reactor grade fuel ALONE.
Lol at cretins...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

@ Krait:

certain budget is allocated to strategic command from previous budgetary year...it's not like they have a blank cheque to be doing missile tests. What they get per annum is what they get. So i dont know why you bring in disaster/power generating [mis] management which is totally irrelevant.

i could say the same thing otherwise about india.....800 million indians lack facilities like toilets and yet you carried out more missile tests than we have in past 2 years! 

dont be sensational

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan has a Functional Air launch Nuclear capability via Raad and JF-17..India doesn't...Don't tell me Brahmos as the air launch capability isn't fictional yet...

Pakistan's sea launch Capability is highly Plausible although undeclared as Babur's Diameter is compliant with 533MM Torpedo tubes of Agosta Submarines..

India has yet to Integrate the "Poontoon" with a submarine...

Pakistan at the moment does not need any new missiles and only needs to integrate the existing fire power with different Platforms and thats what they are doing... 
Meanwhile in India they cant decide what to fire from a yet to be conceived Submaine...Will it be K-15..will it be Brahmos...will it be K-15? Same for Air launchy..Will it be Nirbhay or yet to be manufactured Mini Brahmos?

India has a very long way to go..mainly due to their complicated approach..
While Pakistan's simplistic approach is already doing the job and not much need for anything new..


----------



## KRAIT

@Abu Zolfiqar I am telling you that economic downturn destabilizes the nation. Forget toilets, poverty and unemployment is the major aspect for social instability. 

I know this because its well established and well researched fact. You have to count into your economy size and relative investment for more nukes than India. Having weapons is one thing, maintaining it is whole different game. 

Relativity and economic growth, education, etc. all comes into picture. 

You have Soviet example in front of you. *They had Toilets in every house* and world class defense equipment. They were neck to neck with US in technological advancement. 

But weakening economy ate its roots like termites and the whole tree just fell and broken into pieces.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

KRAIT said:


> @Abu Zolfiqar I am telling you that economic downturn destabilizes the nation. Forget toilets, poverty and unemployment is the major aspect for social instability.
> 
> I know this because its well established and well researched fact. You have to count into your economy size and relative investment for more nukes than India. Having weapons is one thing, maintaining it is whole different game.
> 
> Relativity and economic growth, education, etc. all comes into picture.
> 
> You have Soviet example in front of you. *They had Toilets in every house* and world class defense equipment. They were neck to neck with US in technological advancement.
> 
> But weakening economy ate its roots like termites and the whole tree just fell and broken into pieces.



no they weren't.....they emphasized numbers and threw them at their enemy without worrying about the lives of their soldiers and equipment

Americans made sure that everyone as much as possible (and their equipments) made it back home safely


and yes youre right, it costs money to maintain......but then again, defense budget is mutually agreed upon between Parliament & MoD


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> @Abu Zolfiqar I am telling you that economic downturn destabilizes the nation. Forget toilets, poverty and unemployment is the major aspect for social instability.
> 
> I know this because its well established and well researched fact. You have to count into your economy size and relative investment for more nukes than India. Having weapons is one thing, maintaining it is whole different game.
> 
> Relativity and economic growth, education, etc. all comes into picture.
> 
> You have Soviet example in front of you. *They had Toilets in every house* and world class defense equipment. They were neck to neck with US in technological advancement.
> 
> But weakening economy ate its roots like termites and the whole tree just fell and broken into pieces.



Thanks for your concern..But the simplistic minimalist approach of Pakistani defense planners is in line with the limited finances of the country...


----------



## karan21

Safriz said:


> India has a very long way to go..mainly due to their complicated approach..
> While Pakistan's simplistic approach is already doing the job and not much need for anything new..



After what can you expect from Hindu Baniyaas. We will first checkout all the options we have and play around will every kind of toy and then choose the best one.


----------



## KRAIT

Safriz said:


> Thanks for your concern..But the simplistic minimalist approach of Pakistani defense planners is in line with the limited finances of the country...


Limited finances being used in Nukes ? Dude, its attracting unwanted attention. Right now Pakistan should focus on internal security and economy. India didn't attack Pakistan even when we did nuke test in 1974. India is not going to attack Pakistan either. 

India is more concerned about China's military growth and growing influence in the region, focus on its economy, extending influence to get resources from CARs, Afghanistan, Africa, attracting more FDI.

That's why India is focusing on weapons for China. Whether it is FGFA, Rafale, SLBM, SSBN, Scorpene, AC, Agni V, Agni VI, ABM, own IRNSS, Spy satellites, infrastructure building near Chinese border, AF base in Arunachal, Leh - Ladakh, raising new Mountain cores etc. etc.

By focusing on China, India already get sufficient gap with Pakistan in military terms.


----------



## Hulk

@Karit Nukes are security certificate for Pakistan. Not surprised they focus a lot on it.


----------



## KRAIT

indianrabbit said:


> @Karit Nukes are security certificate for Pakistan. Not surprised they focus a lot on it.


100 or 400, after certain number, more nukes are liability.


----------



## Safriz

karan21 said:


> After what can you expect from Hindu Baniyaas. We will first checkout all the options we have and play around will every kind of toy and then choose the best one.



Funny reply 

Anyway..the 2004 stock of Military grade Plutonium of India was estimated to be 450 kilograms..
http://isis-online.org/uploads/isis-reports/documents/india_military_plutonium.pdf
Now in 2013 the stock may have gone over 1000 KG..

So i highly doubt that India has less nukes than Pakistan


----------



## True pakistani 22

i heard 2 year ago
Pakistan have 150-200 Nukes Warheads


----------



## Safriz

KRAIT said:


> 100 or 400, after certain number, more nukes are liability.



You lot totally misunderstand Pakistan's Nuclear ideology..
Breeding Plutonium for Weapons takes time and needs specialist reactors which pakistan has only a few..India has over a dozen producing 200KG an year of Weapons grade Plutonium.
http://fissilematerials.org/library/rr01.pdf

Pakistan does not have the means of making so much Plutonium,but whatever Pakistan has and is Producing is distributed in Small warheads and that's why Pakistan's number of warheads is said to be more than many countries..
But India has more Plutonium and may have less but much more high powered warheads...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

Safriz said:


> Funny reply
> 
> Anyway..the 2004 stock of Military grade Plutonium of India was estimated to be 450 kilograms..
> http://isis-online.org/uploads/isis-reports/documents/india_military_plutonium.pdf
> Now in 2013 the stock may have gone over 1000 KG..
> 
> So i highly doubt that India has less nukes than Pakistan



Lol I am not an Indian officer incharge of nukes. But I dont think India has anywhere less than 500-1000 nukes. Lets be fair we have one of the most advanced nuclear programs in the world with great expertise in PHWR, PWR, FBR and AHWR type reactors.

Pakistan is still in 1st gen reactors while India is currently constructing 3rd gen reactors. Also dont forget India also has 2 tokomak fusion reactors. Only 5 countries in the world have this capability. 

Now funding is another thing where India is way above Pakistan. 

No one will ever know how many nukes we have, but considering they gap in capabilities of 2 nations. I doubt Pakistan can ever overpower India in nukes. 

PS I am a supporter of nuke free world. Lets work towards that and do some trade instead of war. Lets fight economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## True pakistani 22

karan21 said:


> Lol I am not an Indian officer incharge of nukes. But I dont think India has anywhere less than 500-1000 nukes. Lets be fair we have one of the most advanced nuclear programs in the world with great expertise in PHWR, PWR, FBR and AHWR type reactors.
> 
> Pakistan is still in 1st gen reactors while India is currently constructing 3rd gen reactors. Also dont forget India also has 2 tokomak fusion reactors. Only 5 countries in the world have this capability.
> 
> Now funding is another thing where India is way above Pakistan.
> 
> No one will ever know how many nukes we have, but considering they gap in capabilities of 2 nations. I doubt Pakistan can ever overpower India in nukes.
> 
> PS I am a supporter of nuke free world. Lets work towards that and do some trade instead of war. Lets fight economics.



Pakistan have Double Warheads compare to India 
India does not have more warheads than 100 According to UK,USA Research


----------



## Safriz

karan21 said:


> Lol I am not an Indian officer incharge of nukes. But I dont think India has anywhere less than 500-1000 nukes. Lets be fair we have one of the most advanced nuclear programs in the world with great expertise in PHWR, PWR, FBR and AHWR type reactors.
> 
> Pakistan is still in 1st gen reactors while India is currently constructing 3rd gen reactors. Also dont forget India also has 2 tokomak fusion reactors. Only 5 countries in the world have this capability.
> 
> Now funding is another thing where India is way above Pakistan.
> 
> No one will ever know how many nukes we have, but considering they gap in capabilities of 2 nations. I doubt Pakistan can ever overpower India in nukes.
> 
> PS I am a supporter of nuke free world. Lets work towards that and do some trade instead of war. Lets fight economics.



Pakistan does not and will never need that many Nuclear warheads..Whatever Pakistan needs is already there...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

Safriz said:


> Pakistan does not and will never need that many Nuclear warheads..Whatever Pakistan needs is already there...


I agree that even 1 nuke is enough to keep India from hitting Pakistan. 

Now the reason why Pakistan has accelerated the nuke output is understandable. India has mastered the missile defence shield. and has conducted 7 tests with another one in may at a height of 200km. This will have kinetic kill vehicle and will be almost space based test. Even though India hasn't deployed but it surely makes Pakistan nervous. Pakistan doesn't even have a second strike capability. Makes it even more worse.


----------



## Backbencher

Increasing the volumes of nuclear warhead is stupidity for any country . What countries should be aiming at is increasing the range of the existing nuclear warheads . 
In Pakistans case its main rivals are India , Israel and now the US . To contain from becoming another Syria ; Pakistan must i.ncrease their range of missiles if not numbers .


----------



## Slayer786

I dont know why is it impossible for indians to digest the truth that Pakistan has an edge over India is nuclear missiles technology. And please dont bore us with going off topic with you guys having better economy than us and stuff. This topic is about Pakistan having an edge over you guys. *Accept it and get over it.*

New estimates put Pakistan's nuclear arsenal at more than 100

By Karen DeYoung
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Monday, January 31, 2011; 12:49 AM
Pakistan's nuclear arsenal now totals more than 100 deployed weapons, a doubling of its stockpile over the past several years in one of the world's most unstable regions, according to estimates by nongovernment analysts.

The Pakistanis have significantly accelerated productionof uranium and plutonium for bombs and developed new weapons to deliver them. After years of approximate weapons parity, experts said, *Pakistan has now edged ahead of India, its nuclear-armed rival.*

*Pakistan nukes outstrip Indias, officials say*
U.S. reverses assessment of South Asia nuclear balance

By Robert Windrem and Tammy Kupperman
NBC News
updated 10/24/2003 10:35:02 AM ET
Print Font:
WASHINGTON, June 6  Pakistans nuclear arsenal is *vastly superior to that of rival India*, with up to five times the nuclear warheads, say U.S. military and intelligence officials now reassessing the South Asian balance of power. Interviews with senior U.S. officials in the past week *revealed the view that Pakistan not only has more warheads than its longtime adversary, but has far more capability to actually use them.*


----------



## kurup

Safriz said:


> Meanwhile in India they cant decide what to fire from a yet to be conceived Submaine...Will it be K-15..will it be Brahmos...will it be K-15? Same for Air launchy..Will it be Nirbhay or yet to be manufactured Mini Brahmos?
> 
> India has a very long way to go..mainly due to their complicated approach..
> While Pakistan's simplistic approach is already doing the job and not much need for anything new..



The only ones having problem with determining what will be India's ALCM and SLBM are fanboys and forumers who cannot decide it because there is not enough information avaliable .

You speak as if Indian establishment has not been able to figure it out.

The only area where Pakistan is ahead of India is in the subsonic missile category . Everywhere else India has the upper hand.


----------



## Safriz

kurup said:


> The only ones having problem with determining what will be India's ALCM and SLBM are fanboys and forumers who cannot decide it because there is not enough information avaliable .
> 
> You speak as if Indian establishment has not been able to figure it out.
> 
> The only area where Pakistan is ahead of India is in the subsonic missile category . Everywhere else India has the upper hand.



There is a very big difference between 'pontoon launched' and 'submarine launched'.
So both india and Pakistan dont have second strike capability.

Plus india is also behind in air launch capability...
Pakistan has Raad...India has nothing.


----------



## kurup

Safriz said:


> There is a very big difference between 'pontoon launched' and 'submarine launched'.
> So both india and Pakistan dont have second strike capability.
> 
> Plus india is also behind in air launch capability...
> Pakistan has Raad...India has nothing.



Please educate us the difference in pontoon launch and submarine launch .


----------



## karan21

Safriz said:


> There is a very big difference between 'pontoon launched' and 'submarine launched'.
> So both india and Pakistan dont have second strike capability.
> 
> Plus india is also behind in air launch capability...
> Pakistan has Raad...India has nothing.



Yaar @Safriz can you deny the fact that India is closest to having second strike capability than Pakistan ever will be. I agree that that arihanth has not been inducted yet. But we all know it will sooner or later. This is capability that Pakistan wont be able to develop even in decades. 

Coming to Raad again Nirbhay is ready to be fired. Your rants wont work a few years in the future. For now you can cotinue to be happy that India is behind.


----------



## angeldude13

usa reported india won't test nukesand we did it right under their nose.

so what the fuss is all about???

how usa know what's india's upto??


----------



## OrionHunter

Well done guys! The slowest growing economy having the fastest growing nuke arsenal!! Epic!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

OrionHunter said:


> Well done guys! The slowest growing economy having the fastest growing nuke arsenal!! Epic!



The tag of slowest growing economy is just 4 year old, We were one of the fastest economy in 2005.
Just a matter of this election,people will kick out this government, economy will again rise as it was in 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anony

The nuclear weapons of Pakistan are all of 20kt-25kt power whereas India's nuclear weapon are of 150kt-200kt power.


----------



## Azazel

Slayer786 said:


> I dont know why is it impossible for indians to digest the truth that Pakistan has an edge over India is nuclear missiles technology. And please dont bore us with going off topic with you guys having better economy than us and stuff. This topic is about Pakistan having an edge over you guys. *Accept it and get over it.*
> 
> New estimates put Pakistan's nuclear arsenal at more than 100
> 
> By Karen DeYoung
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Monday, January 31, 2011; 12:49 AM
> Pakistan's nuclear arsenal now totals more than 100 deployed weapons, a doubling of its stockpile over the past several years in one of the world's most unstable regions, according to estimates by nongovernment analysts.
> 
> The Pakistanis have significantly accelerated productionof uranium and plutonium for bombs and developed new weapons to deliver them. After years of approximate weapons parity, experts said, *Pakistan has now edged ahead of India, its nuclear-armed rival.*
> 
> *Pakistan nukes outstrip India&#8217;s, officials say*
> U.S. reverses assessment of South Asia nuclear balance
> 
> By Robert Windrem and Tammy Kupperman
> NBC News
> updated 10/24/2003 10:35:02 AM ET
> Print Font:
> WASHINGTON, June 6 &#8212; Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal is *vastly superior to that of rival India*, with up to five times the nuclear warheads, say U.S. military and intelligence officials now reassessing the South Asian balance of power. Interviews with senior U.S. officials in the past week *revealed the view that Pakistan not only has more warheads than its longtime adversary, but has far more capability to actually use them.*



Soviet Union also had a much superior nuclear arsenal than US,Did it saved them??The fact is people who believe more nukes the better are simply too naive.With a weapon so destructive,it doesn't matter whether you 50,100 or 1000.If we uses it end result will always be the same.


----------



## Cherokee

Throw some Nuclear bombs in India Subcontinent ( both India and Pakistan ) Arab world ( apart from Turkey , Iran and Iraq) and northern Africa and world will move to a new era of development . 

this is for all those comparing Nuclear weapons . Nuclear weapons are useful when you don't use them , not when you use them . As soon as you sue them you loose their "strategic influence" . 

Anyone can cry a river over it , but thats the truth .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anony

Slayer786 said:


> I dont know why is it impossible for indians to digest the truth that Pakistan has an edge over India is nuclear missiles technology. And please dont bore us with going off topic with you guys having better economy than us and stuff. This topic is about Pakistan having an edge over you guys. *Accept it and get over it.*
> 
> New estimates put Pakistan's nuclear arsenal at more than 100
> 
> By Karen DeYoung
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Monday, January 31, 2011; 12:49 AM
> Pakistan's nuclear arsenal now totals more than 100 deployed weapons, a doubling of its stockpile over the past several years in one of the world's most unstable regions, according to estimates by nongovernment analysts.
> 
> The Pakistanis have significantly accelerated productionof uranium and plutonium for bombs and developed new weapons to deliver them. After years of approximate weapons parity, experts said, *Pakistan has now edged ahead of India, its nuclear-armed rival.*
> 
> *Pakistan nukes outstrip India&#8217;s, officials say*
> U.S. reverses assessment of South Asia nuclear balance
> 
> By Robert Windrem and Tammy Kupperman
> NBC News
> updated 10/24/2003 10:35:02 AM ET
> Print Font:
> WASHINGTON, June 6 &#8212; Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal is *vastly superior to that of rival India*, with up to five times the nuclear warheads, say U.S. military and intelligence officials now reassessing the South Asian balance of power. Interviews with senior U.S. officials in the past week *revealed the view that Pakistan not only has more warheads than its longtime adversary, but has far more capability to actually use them.*



Will you please throw some light on your weapon delivery capability. And also discuss how your are ahead of India in nuclear weapon delivering capability.


----------



## Contrarian

Keep going Pakistan! Lets make it a thousand!


----------



## Safriz

Anony said:


> The nuclear weapons of Pakistan are all of 20kt-25kt power whereas India's nuclear weapon are of 150kt-200kt power.



And the source of your info is????


----------



## Anony

Safriz said:


> And the source of your info is????




DEVICE DATE YIELD
[announced] YIELD
[estimated]
[boosted device?] 28 May 1998 25-36 kiloton total 9-12 kiloton
Fission device 28 May 1998 12 kiloton
Low-yield device 28 May 1998 sub-kiloton --
Low-yield device 28 May 1998 sub-kiloton --
Low-yield device 28 May 1998 sub-kiloton --
Fission device 30 May 1998 12 kiloton 4-6 kiloton
Fission device not detonated 12 kiloton --


Pakistan Nuclear Weapons

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d63f3a70-ab90-11de-9be4-00144feabdc0.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajesh_Singh1984

yaar 40 nuclear bombs are enough for india and pakistan for against each other. At least, india doing far better in many sectors and developing. Yes, defence is important but also other many important things in the world. Pakistan politicians and army only thinking about Kashmir and making weapons but we all know that total of waste money. Pakistan should worried about Pakistani people.


----------



## Safriz

Anony said:


> DEVICE DATE YIELD
> [announced] YIELD
> [estimated]
> [boosted device?] 28 May 1998 25-36 kiloton total 9-12 kiloton
> Fission device 28 May 1998 12 kiloton
> Low-yield device 28 May 1998 sub-kiloton --
> Low-yield device 28 May 1998 sub-kiloton --
> Low-yield device 28 May 1998 sub-kiloton --
> Fission device 30 May 1998 12 kiloton 4-6 kiloton
> Fission device not detonated 12 kiloton --
> 
> 
> Pakistan Nuclear Weapons



I was asking your source of info about your claim of 150-200 kiloton for indian warheads....


----------



## Anony

Safriz said:


> I was asking your source of info about your claim of 150-200 kiloton for indian warheads....



given in my last post itself. added both in one. Check.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Cherokee said:


> this is for all those comparing Nuclear weapons . Nuclear weapons are useful when you don't use them , not when you use them . As soon as you sue them you loose their "strategic influence" .
> 
> Anyone can cry a river over it , but thats the truth .



Aha, you got it too!

These nukes are useful till they get used. Then they become useless. What a beautiful paradox! 
Actually they are the "Ultimate Cyanide Pill". They need to get used (and will get used) only when a Country is "going down forever". 

I consider Nukes to be the "Phantom Weapons" of Mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Safriz said:


> I was asking your source of info about your claim of 150-200 kiloton for indian warheads....



I am still waiting for your reply in difference between pontoon and submarine launch .


----------



## Anony

kurup said:


> I am still waiting for your reply in difference between pontoon and submarine launch .



You will not get your reply, not even when I have already answered his question because trolling don't have any source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

kurup said:


> I am still waiting for your reply in difference between pontoon and submarine launch .



Pontoon is a pontoon...
Submarine is a submarine...
Do i need to say more?



Anony said:


> You will not get your reply, not even when I have already answered his question because trolling don't have any source.



What trolling you are on about?

and the 'source' you posted about indian 200kt warhead....doesnt work..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anony

Safriz said:


> and the 'source' you posted about indian 200kt warhead....doesnt work..



and why? It's a reliable source.

You people are alluded by your country defence personnel and media as if you have crossed India in defence technology whereas the truth is that Pakistan will able to sustain even a six hour war against India.


----------



## Azazel

Safriz said:


> And the source of your info is????



http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/35284-india-raises-nuclear-stakes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India doesnt't need more than 20 nukes anyway. If we have even 90 , that's more than enough for Pak.

10 on Punjab and 10 on Sindh and it's the end of the matter.

Balochistan will become independent. NWFP will rejoin Afghanistan.

Gilgit shias will also achieve their freedom and Azad kashmir too will become 'truly' Azad kashmir.

I hope it never comes down to this though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

nick_indian said:


> India doesnt't need more than 20 nukes anyway. If we have even 90 , that's more than enough for Pak.
> 
> 10 on Punjab and 10 on Sindh and it's the end of the matter.
> 
> Balochistan will become independent. NWFP will rejoin Afghanistan.
> 
> Gilgit shias will also achieve their freedom and Azad kashmir too will become 'truly' Azad kashmir.
> 
> I hope it never comes down to this though.



mate if you think India will live to see another day after a full fledged massive nuclear exchange then you don't know the meaning of *"Mutual assured destruction"* (MAD) it simply means there will be no Pakistan & India 

India is 3.6 times the size of Pakistan so say for eg if it takes 20 warheads to annihilate Pakistan then multiply 20 by 3.6 20x 3.6 =72 so it will take 72 warheads to destroy India which mean neither India nor Pakistan will live too see another day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

genmirajborgza786 said:


> mate if you think India will live to see another day after a full fledged massive nuclear exchange then you don't know the meaning of *"Mutual assured destruction"* (MAD) it simply means there will be no Pakistan & India
> 
> India is 3.6 times the size of Pakistan so say for eg if it takes 20 warheads to annihilate Pakistan then multiply 20 by 3.6 20x 3.6 =72 so it will take 72 warheads to destroy India which mean neither India nor Pakistan will live too see another day



Don't disagree with this . That's why i say having 90 or 100 nukes means nothing in this context. For Pakistan 20 are enough as i explained and for India probably 80.So no point chest thumping on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

You pakistanis NEED TO CALM DOWN about nuclear weapons.

I know for you people its a REALLY BIG EGO THING ... but nobody nukes nobody GET REAL 

you never here the Americans. RUSSIANS, Israelis French the BRITS or the INDIANS go on abt NUKES and MAD they way you guys go on. 

YOU CANT do nothing to NOBODY 

YOUR WEAPONS are useless.. 

NO KASHMIR, NO SAICHEN NO KARGIL, 

NO fdi NO new friends, no money , no economy.. ITS GOT PAKISTAN nothing of benefit to its CIITZENS 

if your HONEST WITH YOURSELVES you where a more confident forward thinking COUNTRY BEFORE YOUR NUKES.

india was never going to invade anyway....


----------



## Rahil khan

nick_indian said:


> India doesnt't need more than 20 nukes anyway. If we have even 90 , that's more than enough for Pak.
> 
> 10 on Punjab and 10 on Sindh and it's the end of the matter.
> 
> Balochistan will become independent. NWFP will rejoin Afghanistan.
> 
> Gilgit shias will also achieve their freedom and Azad kashmir too will become 'truly' Azad kashmir.
> 
> I hope it never comes down to this though.



Okay got your point. Means that Pakistan needs only two dozens of nukes for a complete catastrophe...and i really appreciate your last sentence...but what was the rest all about....


----------



## kurup

Safriz said:


> Pontoon is a pontoon...
> Submarine is a submarine...
> Do i need to say more?



You were the one making the bogus claim that 



> There is a very *big difference* between 'pontoon launched' and 'submarine launched'.



So now the only difference you could come up with is that they have a different name.


----------



## Slayer786

Anony said:


> Will you please throw some light on your weapon delivery capability. And also discuss how your are ahead of India in nuclear weapon delivering capability.



Hmmmm! Where do I start? 

From F-16s and Mirages to Ballistic missiles to Cruise missiles Pakistan has many options to deliver nuclear bomb to its enemies.




> Nuclear Notebook: Pakistan's nuclear forces, 2011
> BY HANS M. KRISTENSEN AND ROBERT S. NORRIS | 4 JULY 2011
> 
> The US raid that killed Osama bin Laden has raised concerns about the security of Pakistan's nuclear arsenal. In the process of building *two new plutonium production reactors and a new reprocessing facility to fabricate more nuclear weapons fuel, Pakistan is also developing new delivery systems*. The authors estimate that if the country's expansion continues, *Pakistan's nuclear weapons stockpile could reach 150200 warheads in a decade.* They assess the country's nuclear forces, providing clear analysis of its nuclear command and control, nuclear-capable aircraft, ballistic missiles, and cruise missiles.
> 
> Despite its political instability, *Pakistan continues to steadily expand its nuclear capabilities and competencies; in fact, it has the world's fastest-growing nuclear stockpile.* In the aftermath of the US raid that killed Osama bin Laden, who had made his hideout in an Islamabad suburb, concerns about the security of Pakistan's nuclear weapons are likely to keep pace with the growth of Pakistan's arsenal. *Pakistan is building two new plutonium production reactors and a new reprocessing facility with which it will be able to fabricate more nuclear weapons fuel. It is also developing new delivery systems. Enhancements to Pakistan's nuclear forces include a new nuclear-capable medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM), the development of two new nuclear-capable short-range ballistic missiles, and the development of two new nuclear-capable cruise missiles.*
> 
> We estimate that Pakistan has a nuclear weapons stockpile of 90110 nuclear warheads, an increase from the estimated 7090 warheads in 2009 (Norris and Kristensen, 2009). *The US Defense Intelligence Agency projected in 1999 that by 2020 Pakistan would have 6080 warheads (Defense Intelligence Agency, 1999); Pakistan appears to have reached that level in 2006 or 2007 (Norris and Kristensen, 2007), more than a decade ahead of predictions.* In January 2011, our estimate (DeYoung, 2011) of Pakistan's stockpile was confirmed in the New York Times by "officials and outsiders familiar with the American assessment," who said that the official US estimate for "deployed weapons" ranged from the mid-90s to more than 110 (Sanger and Schmitt, 2011).* With four new delivery systems and two plutonium production reactors under development, however, the rate of Pakistan's stockpile growth may even increase over the next 10 years.*
> 
> The Pakistani government has not defined the number and type of nuclear weapons that its minimum deterrent requires. But Pakistan's pace of nuclear modernization -- and its development of several short-range delivery systems -- indicates that its nuclear posture has entered an important new phase and that a public explanation is overdue.
> 
> Source:Remote Address: 125.237.92.23  Server: It is 5 Minutes to Midnight | Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists (70.32.112.105)



There are many foreign experts who like to write articles on Pakistan's nuclear weapons. Strangely they like you Indians are also fascinated by our weapons. I wonder why??????


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Slayer786 said:


> Hmmmm! Where do I start?
> 
> From F-16s and Mirages to Ballistic missiles to Cruise missiles Pakistan has many options to deliver nuclear bomb to its enemies.
> 
> 
> There are many foreign experts who like to write articles on Pakistan's nuclear weapons. Strangely they like you Indians are also fascinated by our weapons. I wonder why??????




because all those experts are indians use your brains


----------



## Bobby

Keep investing.......


----------



## Safriz

kurup said:


> You were the one making the bogus claim that
> 
> 
> 
> So now the only difference you could come up with is that they have a different name.



Baloon loser 
Yur kids throw a right hissy fit for nothing...
I am still not sure where did i jump on your tail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

genmirajborgza786 said:


> mate if you think India will live to see another day after a full fledged massive nuclear exchange then you don't know the meaning of *"Mutual assured destruction"* (MAD) it simply means there will be no Pakistan & India
> 
> India is 3.6 times the size of Pakistan so say for eg if it takes 20 warheads to annihilate Pakistan then multiply 20 by 3.6 20x 3.6 =72 so it will take 72 warheads to destroy India which mean neither India nor Pakistan will live too see another day



Which simply goes to show that Nukes are the "Ultimate Cyanide Pill" or Kamikaze Weapon. 

So possession of Nukes is one thing, use of those Nukes is another. 

Any Country will be able to use its Nukes only when its "going down forever" with little hope of survival !!!

Which is why its simply laughable when people here flaunt their Nuclear Armories just like that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Capt.Popeye said:


> Which simply goes to show that Nukes are the "Ultimate Cyanide Pill" or Kamikaze Weapon.
> 
> So possession of Nukes is one thing, use of those Nukes is another.
> 
> Any Country will be able to use its Nukes only when its "going down forever" with little hope of survival !!!
> 
> Which is why its simply laughable when people here flaunt their Nuclear Armories just like that!


 i know mate
its the ultimate mexican standoff imagine zardari ,mms & hu jintao in tarantino's reservoir dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

@Oscar, @Aeronaut @sancho @Safriz @fatman17 @muse

It seems apparent the reason for Pakistan being on the fastest nuke building spree compared to the other Nuclear Weapon States.


*Pakistan Army is willing to sign the FMCT.*

The only objection being raised against implementing FMCT is Pakistan. India is ready. Pakistan objects on account of one thing - Pakistan has the smallest number of fissile material to all the rest. 

They would sign the treaty when PA achieves the number of warheads it thinks is will be future proof.


----------



## kurup

Safriz said:


> Baloon loser
> Yur kids throw a right hissy fit for nothing...
> I am still not sure where did i jump on your tail?



Everyone reading the thread knows who the looser is .
You made bogus claims which you cannot backup and the only thing you can do now is name calling.
Next time post only things you actually have any idea about , Junior Think Tank..........


----------



## muse

Contrarian said:


> @Oscar, @Aeronaut @sancho @Safriz @fatman17 @muse
> 
> It seems apparent the reason for Pakistan being on the fastest nuke building spree compared to the other Nuclear Weapon States.
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army is willing to sign the FMCT.*
> 
> The only objection being raised against implementing FMCT is Pakistan. India is ready. Pakistan objects on account of one thing - Pakistan has the smallest number of fissile material to all the rest.
> 
> They would sign the treaty when PA achieves the number of warheads it thinks is will be future proof.



OK, help me out,your point is ____?


----------



## Iggy

genmirajborgza786 said:


> i know mate
> its the ultimate mexican standoff imagine zardari ,mms & hu jintao in tarantino's reservoir dogs



How did the blue jacket guy dead in that firing??.. I didnt see any one shooting at him..


----------



## Contrarian

muse said:


> OK, help me out,your point is ____?



Would my assumption be correct?


----------



## muse

Contrarian said:


> Would my assumption be correct?




Certainly - Once Pakistan have the ability to produce and secure fissile material to the degree they think reasonable and that can match the capability of the adversary(ies) , they would be more amenable to revisit FMCT in a favorable light

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suren

I was waving hand at my old friend standing far away in a public place but some stranger thought i was waving at him and smiling like idiot. 

Smart people will understand this


----------

